# Brixton chitter chatter part 1 (Nov 2006-June 2008)



## editor (Nov 8, 2006)

Post up your local news, rumours and curtain twitching  sights here!

Let me start by reporting that there's just been a big schoolgirl scrap going on outside the Texaco garage on Coldharbour Lane, followed by a fuckwit on a stupid mini-moto falling off his stupid bike in the middle of the scrum.

It's all go, I tell ye!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw a crackwhore giving a bloke a handjob in the phonebox outside the station - is that the kind of stuff you're looking for?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw a builder toss a _lighted cigarette butt_ into a bin full of cardboard! No naked flames! No hot ashes! What's the word coming to?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2006)

According to the SLP, police had a crack down on kerb crawlers and 44 prostitutes in a week on Brixton and Tulse Hill   

I never knew there was that many


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> followed by a fuckwit on a stupid mini-moto falling off his stupid bike in the middle of the scrum.
> 
> It's all go, I tell ye!




that would have been a great photo to post up


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw someone selling drugs the other day !!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I saw someone selling drugs the other day !!!




to a drug tourist?


----------



## aurora green (Nov 8, 2006)

It's all quiet down my way.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw a extremely overweight teenager having to push his mini mota down the whole length of Shakespeare Road as it had broken down. Oh I laughed


----------



## gabi (Nov 8, 2006)

Theres a big pile of fresh dog/junkie shit on the corner of brighton terrace and trinity gardens. Look out for it when walkin home in the dark tonight.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I saw a crackwhore giving a bloke a handjob in the phonebox outside the station - is that the kind of stuff you're looking for?


Perfick.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Nov 8, 2006)

i saw a man playing a saxophone, with a dog who was wearing wearing sunglasses and who yelped along outside Sainburys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Theres a big pile of fresh dog/junkie shit on the corner of brighton terrace and trinity gardens. Look out for it when walkin home in the dark tonight.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Pip (Nov 8, 2006)

ivebeenhigh said:
			
		

> i saw a man playing a saxophone, with a dog who was wearing wearing sunglasses and who yelped along outside Sainburys.



My bloody dad again


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 8, 2006)

Someone was shouting about jesus or something outside the station the other day.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2006)

Has anyone seen that woman that goes out along Coldharbour Lane every night around 2am - without fail - and carefully goes through everyone's bins?

She's very methodical and open about it, and recently got herself a nice reflective jacket which makes her look a bit official. 

At first I thought she might be some sort of dodgy identity theft scammer, but maybe she's just doing on-site recylcing?


----------



## HeroineSheep (Nov 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Post up your local news, rumours and curtain twitching  sights here!
> 
> Let me start by reporting that there's just been a big schoolgirl scrap going on outside the Texaco garage on Coldharbour Lane, followed by a fuckwit on a stupid mini-moto falling off his stupid bike in the middle of the scrum.
> 
> It's all go, I tell ye!



Arse, I missed it. Too busy reading that RedJezza/Dwyer schoolgirl scrap thread.

Real life: is it more interesting?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw a member of these very boards in M&S with someone who looked like it might be his mum!


----------



## Pip (Nov 8, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I saw a member of these very boards in M&S with someone who looked like it might be his mum!



Sure it was his mum and not his _lover_? Could have a bit of juicy gossip there!


----------



## HeroineSheep (Nov 8, 2006)

In M&S and not Sainsbury's????!!!!!  That's more gossip worthy, shirley?


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 8, 2006)

all the lights seem to be out on Brixton Hill


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 8, 2006)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Sure it was his mum and not his _lover_? Could have a bit of juicy gossip there!



They weren't doing anything sexual in the dairy section.... but I didn't see what they were up to in the other areas...


----------



## HeroineSheep (Nov 8, 2006)

I think people need to be watched more when they're in the root veg section.....


----------



## Kanda (Nov 8, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> all the lights seem to be out on Brixton Hill



OMG... I'm just off to the Pub.. how will I find it!!!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw a naked fat man's hairy arse in the changing rooms at Brixton Rec this morning


----------



## zuszsa (Nov 8, 2006)

Outside the tube - I overheard a do gooder type asking a junkie type 'did the meths you drunk taste different from usual'

I also saw an altercation at the woolworths bus stop after somebody bumped into someone esle - whats the world coming to? Pushing and shoving at Brixton bus stops, I ask you?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 8, 2006)

i saw someone who used to post on the boards crossing the road, from foot locker to M&S (roughly).

our postie hasn't delivered the post before 1pm for at least a month now.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw some bloke pissing against my front gate and apparently I was being unreasonable by asking him to stop and fuck off  

Carphone Warehouse have their Xmas lights up


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 8, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Someone was shouting about jesus or something outside the station the other day.


If it was at about 7:30 am he's a mate and he's safe (in all senses of the word).


----------



## netbob (Nov 9, 2006)

the old library at south island place is going to be pulled down for flats  http://tinyurl.com/sgu9t


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 9, 2006)

for some reason the police were driving ... yes driving through the park checking the bins yesterday

think happy thoughts eh


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> the old library at south island place is going to be pulled down for flats  http://tinyurl.com/sgu9t


What does the old building look like? I don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> What does the old building look like? I don't think I've ever seen it.


That's round the corner from my old flat. I can't remember it being a particularly remarkable building.


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> That's round the corner from my old flat. I can't remember it being a particularly remarkable building.


What's the odds on the old building still being more remarkable than what's going to go up in its place?


----------



## pk (Nov 9, 2006)

There's a dribbling mentally disturbed lunatic staggering from one web-cafe to another with some coins, muttering something about "scrotes", last seen in Al's webcafe trying to blag a free coffee.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 9, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> If it was at about 7:30 am he's a mate and he's safe (in all senses of the word).



Nah, I was just taking a shot in the dark. I don't think I've ever not see a Jesus army shouty at the tube entrance.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 9, 2006)

You're not up there early enough!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 9, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> the old library at south island place is going to be pulled down for flats  http://tinyurl.com/sgu9t



I used to live on South Island Place - I really liked it. North of the river - Water Lane, of course - but great nonetheless.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 9, 2006)

btw, ATOMIC SUPLEX, he's not actually a jesus army type, more a lone grateful soul.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2006)

A large African lady came up to me this morning and told me she loved me


----------



## netbob (Nov 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> What does the old building look like? I don't think I've ever seen it.



no idea, just thought it qualified as chitter chatter


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2006)

I popped into the Z Bar a couple of nights ago and it's looking very nice - very sumptuous.

I was there for an art launch and was impressed how friendly everyone was - the owner was a nice bloke too.

No idea what it's like on a regular night. Anyone been recently?


----------



## zuszsa (Nov 9, 2006)

New street lights have been installed in Electric Avenue.  They are very high.  They haven't been turned on yet, for which I am grateful, as the light is now right outside my bedroom window


----------



## tarannau (Nov 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I popped into the Z Bar a couple of nights ago and it's looking very nice - very sumptuous.
> 
> I was there for an art launch and was impressed how friendly everyone was - the owner was a nice bloke too.
> 
> No idea what it's like on a regular night. Anyone been recently?



Is Gordon Mac, once Kiss FM's head honcho from pirate days, still the owner?


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Is Gordon Mac, once Kiss FM's head honcho from pirate days, still the owner?


Indeed he is!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 9, 2006)

Lick Fingers recently tarted up their shop and it looks great!  I'm really impressed with how they've done this.. started off basically selling food out of a bit of a bomb site - got really popular, made money and gradually tarted it up!  Now just need someone to do something nice with the Two Woodcocks and reopen the PO!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2006)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> New street lights have been installed in Electric Avenue.  They are very high.  They haven't been turned on yet, for which I am grateful, as the light is now right outside my bedroom window




are they part of Lambeth's new street lighting, or just the same old crap ones?

Will Lambeth ever install ones that don't cause light pollution and are able to work with street cameras IFKWIM?


----------



## tarannau (Nov 9, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Indeed he is!



Nice bloke isn't he? I always want to ask him what he thinks of Kiss these days, but after he decline of the station post-EMAP and the way he was cut out, I suspect it would be a sore point. And with good reason too.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 9, 2006)

Negril is great. Deserves a thread of its own really, but they've really turned the place around.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 9, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> Negril is great. Deserves a thread of its own really, but they've really turned the place around.



Went in there for the 1st time last week and was well impressed.  Food was delicious and v reasonably priced


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 9, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> Negril is great. Deserves a thread of its own really, but they've really turned the place around.




It's certainly picked up since it opened.  I've not tried it yet though.

I was slightly put off when walking past one day, the guy doing the barbecue said he was going to jerk me


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> A large African lady came up to me this morning and told me she loved me



But does she love you with the help of JESUS?** 

Double bonus, if so! 

**he only time anything like this happened to me, it was definitely some very thinly disguised Jesus-spiel ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2006)

She didn't mention Jesus, but I'd imagine so - I may have a certain animal magnetism but it's not that potent


----------



## tippee (Nov 9, 2006)

I saw at least 3 white peoplego into the Ruach Christian Centre on Brixton Hill today.

Very unusual.


----------



## aurora green (Nov 9, 2006)

The sad day when I leave Brixton is fast approaching...


----------



## zuszsa (Nov 9, 2006)

This morning I saw the guy who always says ' can I ask you a favour' and I thought he was looking very smart and tidy. That got me to wondering where Mr 5p was.  I've not seen him for ages...


----------



## brixtonvilla (Nov 9, 2006)

The Camping Shop/Old Cinema on the hill has been "reclaimed", according the sign painted on the window.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh and if a (black) Mancunian guy stops you & asks for help 'cause he's driven 200 miles, keep walking. He's tried to tap me twice now with the same story. He _could_ be really unlucky, I suppose...


----------



## Nixon (Nov 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I saw a crackwhore giving a bloke a handjob in the phonebox outside the station - is that the kind of stuff you're looking for?



I wish i didn't have to use payphones as much as i do


----------



## clandestino (Nov 10, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Went in there for the 1st time last week and was well impressed.  Food was delicious and v reasonably priced




Exactly my feeling. Lovely food, decent price, good music, nice people running it, normal speed service (rather than waiting an hour...!)


----------



## clandestino (Nov 10, 2006)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Oh and if a (black) Mancunian guy stops you & asks for help 'cause he's driven 200 miles, keep walking. He's tried to tap me twice now with the same story. He _could_ be really unlucky, I suppose...



He tried the same story on me about a month ago...!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 10, 2006)

I met a lovely urbanite tonight.


----------



## Nickster (Nov 10, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> btw, ATOMIC SUPLEX, he's not actually a jesus army type, more a lone grateful soul.



shame they can't be grateful quietly


----------



## Nickster (Nov 10, 2006)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> This morning I saw the guy who always says ' can I ask you a favour' and I thought he was looking very smart and tidy. That got me to wondering where Mr 5p was.  I've not seen him for ages...



Haven't seen or heard him in ages either. Last time i saw him he was smoking crack in a doorway in Saltoun Road couple of months ago! Maybe he's collected enough 5p's now!....bless him


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2006)

I saw an urbanite last night.  He was looking knackered.  I blame the baby


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I popped into the Z Bar a couple of nights ago



I'm drawing a blank.  Where be said Z Bar?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

Acre Lane - next to the fish market


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh _there._  It's never even occurred to me to go in there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

It's a nice bar - bit rowdy on weekends - not a place for a quiet drink


----------



## clandestino (Nov 10, 2006)

It used to be a really nice pizza restaurant.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> It used to be a really nice pizza restaurant.



((((((ianw))))))


----------



## Nickster (Nov 10, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's a nice bar - bit rowdy on weekends - not a place for a quiet drink



Always lots of pimped-up bling-mobiles outside it of a weekend too!


----------



## tarannau (Nov 10, 2006)

The era of mass pizza popularity - like leg warmers, fluorescent mismatched socks and betamax - has gone. Let it go IanW...

It's Brixton. Where people value more than poncified cheese on toast.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The era of mass pizza popularity - like leg warmers, fluorescent mismatched socks and betamax - has gone. Let it go IanW...
> 
> It's Brixton. Where people value more than poncified cheese on toast.



Twisted won't be happy 

I'd love a slice of cheese on toast


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 10, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The era of mass pizza popularity - like leg warmers, fluorescent mismatched socks and betamax - has gone. Let it go IanW...
> 
> It's Brixton. Where people value more than poncified cheese on toast.



be quiet, the pizza might hear you


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 10, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'd love a slice of cheese on toast




How's the breadshopping these days?

Oh..real chitchat...i hear the people in the convenince stores on NPR engage in chitter chatter these days. Go Sainsburys! (except for fruit and veg)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> How's the breadshopping these days?




I shall attempt to get some bread this weekend  


still can't have cheese on it though


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2006)

They're doing a *really* nice job of sorting out the Dogstar right now. The interior looks way better than before and they're actually spending a few quid on the place. 

They're also going to put in separate stairs so that the top two floors can be run as an independent venue.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 10, 2006)

I went in to the Dogstar a few weekends ago, on a Saturday daytime, and it was actually really pleasant. No blaring music, no loud TV, just fairly chilled.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2006)

they're doing a really unimpressive job of doing up the George IV right now.

I initially thought that we putting a lot of money into it, but it all looks very superficial


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> The sad day when I leave Brixton is fast approaching...




rilly?


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 10, 2006)

Aurora's only moving a mile or two up the road ... a mere bus ride away! 





			
				brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> The Camping Shop/Old Cinema on the hill has been "reclaimed", according the sign painted on the window.



Squatters??


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I went in to the Dogstar a few weekends ago, on a Saturday daytime, and it was actually really pleasant. No blaring music, no loud TV, just fairly chilled.



I went last Fri night for a Burrito before the cinema, was a lot nicer than I remember it a few years ago 

The Burrito was gorgeous too!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Aurora's only moving a mile or two up the road ... a mere bus ride away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who knows?  Knock and find out


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 10, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Who knows?  Knock and find out



you tease


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 10, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> you tease




It's not me that's doing the teasing


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 10, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Who knows?  Knock and find out



I don't live in Brixton and am rarely that far up the Hill!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 10, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The era of mass pizza popularity - like leg warmers, fluorescent mismatched socks and betamax - has gone. Let it go IanW...
> 
> It's Brixton. Where people value more than poncified cheese on toast.




Yes, because no one eats pizza nowadays do they? That'll be why Strada and Pizza Express are doing so badly... 

I was merely making an observation, by the way. As if I'll ever be able to go out for pizza ever again...!


----------



## aurora green (Nov 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> rilly?




It's true. I'm only moving up the hill, but it is a big hill, and a bloody steep one at that, so I'm feeling quite sad, (gutted even) to be leaving Brixton. 

I really don't want to go, but ground floor living _with_ balcony luxury has tempted me away.

If there was a way to stay in Brixton, and improve my living situation, I would.
I bet I'll be back on the swap scheme, as soon as I can.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

which hill?


----------



## tarannau (Nov 10, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> Yes, because no one eats pizza nowadays do they? That'll be why Strada and Pizza Express are doing so badly...
> 
> I was merely making an observation, by the way. As if I'll ever be able to go out for pizza ever again...!



Pizza Express isn't doing that well is it? Some business bigwig recently commented that their prices are going up and portions shrinking, generally a sign that they're mazimising profit from existing customers rather than anticipating customer growth.  Strada and Luke Johnstone's other ventures seem to be aiming at the same.

Still, I'm only being facetious really. You'll be pleased to know that the pizzas in Neon/Arse bar with no name have also dropped. And Ferndale's is still open. You can easily get a table in both....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

I think it's Norwood Dub IIRC


----------



## aurora green (Nov 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> which hill?



Tulse hill, West Norwood officially.


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 10, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Tulse hill, West Norwood officially.




ah, it's ok up there. we can go for beers in the Railway


----------



## aurora green (Nov 10, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> ah, it's ok up there. we can go for beers in the Railway


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I went last Fri night for a Burrito before the cinema, was a lot nicer than I remember it a few years ago
> 
> The Burrito was gorgeous too!


I was there last Friday too, and the burritos were lovely... the music was far too loud though.


----------



## Pip (Nov 10, 2006)

Aurora, I walk to West Norwood and back again about twice a week and I'm a lazy bugger, so it's not that far!

Apparently a doctor in Brixton is addicted to painkillers.


----------



## netbob (Nov 10, 2006)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> New street lights have been installed in Electric Avenue.  They are very high.  They haven't been turned on yet, for which I am grateful, as the light is now right outside my bedroom window




Fuck me they're huge! Just outside my front room - will save on buying light bulbs I suppose.

edit: goes to dig out hacksaw


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 10, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> Fuck me they're huge! Just outside my front room - will save on buying light bulbs I suppose.
> 
> edit: goes to dig out hacksaw



Don't bother with that, just buy one of these, and some of these. Sorted.


----------



## netbob (Nov 10, 2006)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Don't bother with that, just buy one of these, and some of these. Sorted.



  And there's me wondering what to do this weekend.


----------



## zuszsa (Nov 10, 2006)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> Don't bother with that, just buy one of these, and some of these. Sorted.






Oooooh - a new game.  Bet I win


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 11, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Tulse hill, West Norwood officially.



Don't worry you'll have good company down that way.  

Until we get our transfer to Loughbrough Junction at least


----------



## Jonti (Nov 11, 2006)

*Manx squirrel in Brockwell Park*

During my afternoon constitutional stroll yesterday, I saw a tailless squirrel  

Really, I even doubled-back to check, and there it was, a cheeky young thing with just a bit of bum fluff, completely lacking the magnificent bush that traditionally sprouts from the haunches of our beloved tree rats. It ran up a tree and leaped to another alright, peering down at me in that squirrelish insoucant, curious fashion. But once, after it had licked at its stump, and was sat crouching low on a branch, I thought I caught a hint of sadness. Certainly, a passing parakeet laughed at it.

What could have happened? Was it born that way? Have the Cuntyside Alliance, driven away from their natural haunts of beastly thuggery in the beautiful countryside, taken to terrorising inner-city tree-rats? Surely not, for there are foxes here (which, fed from roadkill and dustbins, must be even more uneatable than the rural variety) the unspeakable could pursue temporarilly to relieve their insatiable bloodlust. Or perhaps crack wars have broken out among the denizens of the Park, and unTufty the Squirrel only just managed to escape a rival massive?

Then again, I suppose it *could* have been almost caught by a dog.


----------



## Deano2006 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Funny bloke*

I saw something funny in Brixton earlier. 

A tall, jamaican man singing good vibrations in reggae style to himself outside the tube station. My friend and I couldn't stop laughing until we got off at Victoria.


----------



## aurora green (Nov 12, 2006)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Aurora, I walk to West Norwood and back again about twice a week and I'm a lazy bugger, so it's not that far!



You must have good strong calves!


----------



## Pip (Nov 12, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> You must have good strong calves!



I do actually! And they're the bane of my life . They're really muscular so from the knee down I look like a male body builder


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 12, 2006)

No you don't!


----------



## Pip (Nov 12, 2006)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> I do actually! And they're the bane of my life . They're really muscular so from the knee down I look like a male body builder










Me, yesterday.

Okay, maybe I was exaggerating a bit, but you know.


----------



## aurora green (Nov 12, 2006)

I am _never_ walking up that hill.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 12, 2006)

Worry not...Enid's calves are genetic....nothing to do with hills......I was discussing calf shape with a fitness trainer and he told me this...he has tiny calves and me...well, you have the calves you're born with.........


----------



## Pip (Nov 12, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Worry not...Enid's calves are genetic....nothing to do with hills......I was discussing calf shape with a fitness trainer and he told me this...he has tiny calves and me...well, you have the calves you're born with.........



I'm pretty sure everyone's born with little squidgy calves, but I know what you're saying.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 12, 2006)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> little squidgy calves


I have a vision of itty-bitty boneless bovines........


----------



## boozybirdie (Nov 14, 2006)

The sign above Brixton Bar & Grill says under offer, anyone know anything about it?

I heard a rumour it might be something to do with the people who own Hive.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2006)

There's a new big dot matrix sign on Brixton Hill.

This time it says "*57 Men have been Identified Kerb Crawling*"

unfortunately, I missed the rest of message as was on bus.


Maybe someone could go take a photo of it?


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2006)

boozybirdie said:
			
		

> The sign above Brixton Bar & Grill says under offer, anyone know anything about it?
> 
> I heard a rumour it might be something to do with the people who own Hive.


Tongue and Groove is for sale too.
That turned into a *horrible* place.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2006)

Editor - please see last line of my last post.

I'm sure you could do with some exercise.  Sitting at that computer all day's not good for you


----------



## Pieface (Nov 14, 2006)

boozybirdie said:
			
		

> I heard a rumour it might be something to do with the people who own Hive.



The people who own the Hive totally fucked my mate over when she hired the top room for her birthday party.  They didn't stop la public from going upstairs so she ended up with a room full of strangers and none of her mates could fit in.  I ended up outside!  And they wouldn't let her mates play records when that had been the original deal - cnuts!  It was horrible anyway though - seems to have become a Clapham saturday night bolthole. Everyone was blond and loud and shiny.

And the drinks are comedy expensive.


----------



## boozybirdie (Nov 14, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Tongue and Groove is for sale too.
> That turned into a *horrible* place.



That's been up for sale for a couple of months afaik


----------



## boozybirdie (Nov 14, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> The people who own the Hive totally fucked my mate over when she hired the top room for her birthday party.  They didn't stop la public from going upstairs so she ended up with a room full of strangers and none of her mates could fit in.  I ended up outside!  And they wouldn't let her mates play records when that had been the original deal - cnuts!  It was horrible anyway though - seems to have become a Clapham saturday night bolthole. Everyone was blond and loud and shiny.
> 
> And the drinks are comedy expensive.



That's strange I thought they were alright over there but saying that I haven't been in for a couple of months, I know it's the same owners but is it the same people running it?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 14, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> seems to have become a Clapham saturday night bolthole. Everyone was blond and loud and shiny.



That's what I thought too. Doesn't feel like part of Brixton to me.


----------



## Pieface (Nov 14, 2006)

boozybirdie said:
			
		

> That's strange I thought they were alright over there but saying that I haven't been in for a couple of months, I know it's the same owners but is it the same people running it?



I have no idea - will have been the manager that dealt with my friend.  They just completely rode roughshod over her plans - doesn't take a genius to realise that if she wanted to share the (tiny) room with a bunch of strangers then she wouldn't have bothered arranging anything with them.  He basically ended up with a busier than normal sat night pouring money into his over priced bar.


----------



## superdoopa (Nov 14, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> There's a new big dot matrix sign on Brixton Hill.
> 
> This time it says "*57 Men have been Identified Kerb Crawling*"
> 
> ...



'in the last 3 weeks in this area' it said...

cor!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2006)

superdoopa said:
			
		

> 'in the last 3 weeks in this area' it said...
> 
> cor!




Bit silly innit, considering the prostitutes have disappeared  

The sign would have made better reading if they listed all the names


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The sign would have made better reading if they listed all the names




and their pictures just like the SLP used to do


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> and their pictures just like the SLP used to do


 

Oh, and I had no problem doing what you asked me to do last night


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2006)

Wooargh! It's all go at the garage again.

heard a lot of banging so looked out of the window to see two geezers - one with a crowbar - casually smashing the windows out of two cars amongst the makeshift 'car showroom' there.

They were as casual as you like and after bashing the fuck out of the two cars, strolled off.

Here's one of the dudes in action giving what for to the car (note that I've changed his clothing colours 'cos I'm not here to shop people)


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2006)

One fucked car!


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 14, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> The people who own the Hive totally fucked my mate over when she hired the top room for her birthday party.  They didn't stop la public from going upstairs so she ended up with a room full of strangers and none of her mates could fit in.  I ended up outside!  And they wouldn't let her mates play records when that had been the original deal - cnuts!  It was horrible anyway though - seems to have become a Clapham saturday night bolthole. Everyone was blond and loud and shiny.
> 
> And the drinks are comedy expensive.




AND they tried to charge entry after a certain point.

Total wankery all round, for a venue that's pisspoor at best anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Wooargh! It's all go at the garage again.
> 
> heard a lot of banging so looked out of the window to see two geezers - one with a crowbar - casually smashing the windows out of two cars amongst the makeshift 'car showroom' there.




He'll feel a right girly with those colours


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Oh, and I had no problem doing what you asked me to do last night



that was cryptic and i'd forgotten what it was but i remember now so thanks

oh ..newsflash: the fruit machine has paid out again - third day in a row i put 50p in and get a fiver out not to mention double jackpot day on saturday!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> that was cryptic and i'd forgotten what it was but i remember now so thanks
> 
> oh ..newsflash: the fruit machine has paid out again - third day in a row i put 50p in and get a fiver out not to mention double jackpot day on saturday!




Oh, piss off


----------



## Avantrural (Nov 14, 2006)

The Telegraph has a new owner.
 
should be a proper overhaul by the sounds of things.
re-roofing the back Live room, proper sound-proofing, recording studios and editing suite etc...
making use of the entire space for music.
should be looking and feeling quite a lot different by feb next year...


----------



## brix (Nov 14, 2006)

Avantrural said:
			
		

> The Telegraph has a new owner.
> 
> should be a proper overhaul by the sounds of things.
> re-roofing the back Live room, proper sound-proofing, recording studios and editing suite etc...
> ...




 What happened to Mr Hooper?


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 14, 2006)

Feel sorry for Simon to a certain extent... he did mean well - and spent quite a bit over the years (whether it looks like it or not...!).

Mind you.  I did make quite a lot of money for him over a couple of years, as did anybody else who put a night on there, so maybe not.

Anyone know who's bought it?


----------



## Spark (Nov 14, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> The people who own the Hive totally fucked my mate over when she hired the top room for her birthday party.  They didn't stop la public from going upstairs so she ended up with a room full of strangers and none of her mates could fit in.  I ended up outside!  And they wouldn't let her mates play records when that had been the original deal - cnuts!  It was horrible anyway though - seems to have become a Clapham saturday night bolthole. Everyone was blond and loud and shiny.
> 
> And the drinks are comedy expensive.



The same thing happened to me last saturday.  I knew there was going to be another group of people there, so thought there would just be the 2 parties with an area for each.  However it ended up being pretty much a free for all without any area even set aside for my party - which i had said would be about 30+ people.  

I complained, and they did give me 2 free bottles of champagne, but said it was because there was some other night on to do with the DJ.  However, when I'd booked 6 weeks ago they didn't even know what DJ was playing, let alone mention they had anything particular planned.  They also hadn't mentioned this the 2 times I had gone in to confirm the booking - including just a few days before.

It was a bit of a shame really, as I've always liked it there when I've been before just to the downstairs bit.  I think the management may have changed though, as when I spoke to the manager on saturday he said he used to be the manager full time, but wasn't any more.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had two negative experiences in Hive - so won't be rushing to go back.


----------



## rennie (Nov 14, 2006)

Last time I went there were three gorgeous model-type girls in there. I won't be rushing back.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2006)

rennie said:
			
		

> Last time I went there were three gorgeous model-type girls in there. I won't be rushing back.


That was me, my mum and my aunt!


----------



## Avantrural (Nov 14, 2006)

brix said:
			
		

> What happened to Mr Hooper?


don't know really- seems he just upped and left...
its all happened quite suddenly so far as i can tell.
the new owner is called Winston- used to do 'sunny side up', sunday parties, and has owned a couple of bars in stoke newington i think.
he seems to be taking a more amibitous approach to the telegraph which is much needed at the minute...


----------



## eagleeye (Nov 24, 2006)

Got a friendy greeting from that bloke in the brightly coloured cape on CL.  Made my day it did!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 24, 2006)

i saw billy bragg coming out of brixton tube today. he looked slightly embarrassed.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> i saw billy bragg coming out of brixton tube today. he looked slightly embarrassed.


Damn! He's an old mate and if I'd seen him he would have got an _Offline earful_ until he gave in and promised me a gig!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 24, 2006)

Maybe that's what he was looking embarrassed about. He knew Crispy's webcam was directing a live feed straight to Urban HQ and he suddenly remembered that he hadn't answered your Offline emails.

What else could it have been?


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> Maybe that's what he was looking embarrassed about. He knew Crispy's webcam was directing a live feed straight to Urban HQ and he suddenly remembered that he hadn't answered your Offline emails.


Scchhh!

You're not supposed to know about Crispy's face recognition webcam that sends alerts off in the Offline HQ whenever a potential performer emerges out of the tube!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 24, 2006)

i read all about it on wombatsinkombats.com


----------



## brokenyolk (Nov 24, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> It's true. I'm only moving up the hill, but it is a big hill, and a bloody steep one at that, so I'm feeling quite sad, (gutted even) to be leaving Brixton.
> 
> I really don't want to go, but ground floor living _with_ balcony luxury has tempted me away.
> 
> ...



don't worry about it, just hop on the two..... there in no time..... 
i moved a hell of a lot further away, and i think you'll be just fine.


----------



## aurora green (Nov 24, 2006)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> don't worry about it, just hop on the two..... there in no time.....
> i moved a hell of a lot further away, and i think you'll be just fine.




Aww thanks brokenyolk. 

How are you doing out there?
I'm far too lily-livered to do something as bold as you. I hope you and your family are settling in well.


----------



## brokenyolk (Nov 24, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Aww thanks brokenyolk.
> 
> How are you doing out there?
> I'm far too lily-livered to do something as bold as you. I hope you and your family are settling in well.



ah,we're tip-top, doing really well. I would very much like a veg pattie though.

Don't forget that soon you'll have far easier access to 'wonderful' dulwich (I 'ate that place). I do hope you've sawn a wheel off your pushchair to make it fit the regulatory number of wheels.


----------



## Leon (Nov 24, 2006)

Can we make this thread a sticky? I quite like it.


----------



## Pip (Nov 29, 2006)

Right, THIS is gossip-worthy.
I had to go to the sorting office on Wynne Road yesterday to collect an eBay bargain. As I walked up to the building, two men in a van asked me where the entrance was and I duly showed them in. Being a polite and chivalrous young lady I insisted they be seen before me (and I couldn't find any ID for all the shite in my pockets).
'Hello' said one of the men, 'we're here to install the plasma TV'
'Ah yes, the plasma TV' replied the postal worker, 'come this way'
'PLASMA TV??' said I, 'Christ, postmen know how to live, and you can be sure I'll tell the good people of Urban about this!'

Someone tell Donna Ferentes!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 29, 2006)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Someone tell Donna Ferentes!




Don't talk to me about post offices.  Blenheim Gardens has "lost" one of my parcels after trying to deliver it.

And another purchase from Amazon which should have been delivered a week ago has also not turned up.  

Well, I've got an email from DVD Legacy stating:

"Dear Customer, Thank you for contacting us. We are extremely sorry for this delay. Your package was returned to us by the post because they informed us the contents of the order were removed from the packaging (stolen en route). We are very sorry for this and assue you it is rare We re-shipped you a replacement on November 27, you should have received an email notifying you of this and we apologize you did not receive notification. Please accept our sincerest apology for this inconvenience. Sincerely, DVD Legacy"


----------



## zuszsa (Nov 29, 2006)

Saw in this mornings Metro that ACE Afro Hair and Beauty (of Brixton Market, Pekahm and Catford) has been fined £50 000 for selling cancer causing skin lightening cream.  The Judge said "Public welfare is much more important than filling your private purses"


----------



## Pieface (Nov 30, 2006)

eagleeye said:
			
		

> Got a friendy greeting from that bloke in the brightly coloured cape on CL.  Made my day it did!



If that's the black guy with the serape on who holds a colourful stick then I got a good morning off him at about 3 in the afternoon the other week.  He's very charming 

Enid - I thought that was going to be a hold-up story. I'm very disappointed 

Some SW2 news:

Pieface embarrassed herself at Streatham Hill station by having a public freakout about the trains being late there.   They haven't been on time during rush hour ever really and have been particularly bad this last month.
I wandered down the platform yelling about how I might as well WALK to work  etc etc.  Also directed some bile at the nearest train co. employee, which wasn't entirely fair.

Wore a different coat the next day and kept my head down


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Also directed some bile at the nearest train co. employee, which wasn't entirely fair.
> 
> Wore a different coat the next day and kept my head down




Shame on you.  That poor guy probably went home and gave his wife a load of stick about what a shit day he'd had


----------



## tarannau (Nov 30, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> If that's the black guy with the serape on who holds a colourful stick then I got a good morning off him at about 3 in the afternoon the other week.  He's very charming



He's one of my neighbours from a few doors down, always with a cheery wave and few words. Nice guy, although his occasional lack of undercrackers in the summer months can be a little disconcerting if the wind picks up.


----------



## Pieface (Nov 30, 2006)

That's brilliant!


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2006)

The petrol station in Coldharbour Lane continues its terminal decline.

Petrol has been off the menu for weeks, the forecourt is turning into an ad-hoc car lot/dump, complete with smashed up cars, courtesy of the attack last week (see pics above).

It's a chuffin' eyesore.

Elsewhere, it's still all quiet and tools down on the 3/4 finished development next to Cooltan.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 30, 2006)

Has anyone been in George IV yet?


----------



## Winot (Nov 30, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> He's one of my neighbours from a few doors down, always with a cheery wave and few words. Nice guy, although his occasional lack of undercrackers in the summer months can be a little disconcerting if the wind picks up.



If it's the guy I think it is he's either called Benjamin or Yo Benjamin (I've never been sure if the 'Yo' is part of his name or a Bush-style greeting).


----------



## Pip (Nov 30, 2006)

Sorry PieEye  Sorry Urban  Sorry for everything!!!


----------



## Pieface (Nov 30, 2006)

<shakes fist>!


----------



## Bob (Dec 6, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> What's the odds on the old building still being more remarkable than what's going to go up in its place?



It really it fairly dull. 1930s brick & plaster - two storeys. Like a duller version of the old Voice building.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 6, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Has anyone been in George IV yet?



Went in on opening night. Stunk of paint, looked ok though. A bit too much Ikea around!!

It's success will depend on the acts/dj's it puts on though (obviously)


----------



## Bob (Dec 6, 2006)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Right, THIS is gossip-worthy.
> I had to go to the sorting office on Wynne Road yesterday to collect an eBay bargain. As I walked up to the building, two men in a van asked me where the entrance was and I duly showed them in. Being a polite and chivalrous young lady I insisted they be seen before me (and I couldn't find any ID for all the shite in my pockets).
> 'Hello' said one of the men, 'we're here to install the plasma TV'
> 'Ah yes, the plasma TV' replied the postal worker, 'come this way'
> ...



That's even more surreal since the Wynne road office is held together with sellotape. It's like stepping into an episode of Porridge in there.


----------



## Bob (Dec 6, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Elsewhere, it's still all quiet and tools down on the 3/4 finished development next to Cooltan.



A van came out of it this morning - there were definitely a couple of guys in there doing something. Carting off the unpaid for materials?


----------



## Pip (Dec 6, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> That's even more surreal since the Wynne road office is held together with sellotape. It's like stepping into an episode of Porridge in there.


That's what I thought but this bloody lot didn't appreciate it


----------



## Pip (Dec 6, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Don't talk to me about post offices.  Blenheim Gardens has "lost" one of my parcels after trying to deliver it.


That's well shit, can you do anything? Like write to some letters ombudsman or ask to pick them up in person?
I had to go and pick something up today which had been delivered to the wrong house entirely, on a nearby street which begins with the same letter as mine. Fools!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2006)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> That's well shit, can you do anything? Like write to some letters ombudsman or ask to pick them up in person?
> I had to go and pick something up today which had been delivered to the wrong house entirely, on a nearby street which begins with the same letter as mine. Fools!




If I had to pick them up in person, I'd be down there a few times a week, and then have to go back to take them back home and then go to work.

THREE parcels missing.  That's gotta be a record for me


----------



## netbob (Dec 12, 2006)

There's something on about poety at the Dogstar on Womans Hour at the moment


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2006)

Who was it moaning about the lack of chilli xmas lights? They're on the north side of the railway bridge.


----------



## Bob (Dec 12, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> If I had to pick them up in person, I'd be down there a few times a week, and then have to go back to take them back home and then go to work.
> 
> THREE parcels missing.  That's gotta be a record for me



I just have parcels sent to work now.

Back on the chitter chatter does anyone have a favorite market cat? I'm torn between the grey tabby that lives in the vegetable stall under the Coldharbour lane railway bridge (the one run by the nutty guy) or the other tabby that lives by the Portuguese butchers on Atlantic road. Both seem very happy cats.


----------



## zuszsa (Dec 12, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Who was it moaning about the lack of chilli xmas lights? They're on the north side of the railway bridge.




I don't think I was moaning so much as lamenting. I have now seen the chilli lights so feel as if Brixton equilibrium has been restored.  I was worried in case the universe turned inside out or something, but I needn't have concerned myself - the chilli's are keeping us all safe


----------



## poster342002 (Dec 12, 2006)

I thought they were supposed to be christmas stockings, rather than chilies?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2006)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> I thought they were supposed to be christmas stockings, rather than chilies?


 way to spoil xmas, dude


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2006)

I saw a red breasted robin in Brixton this morning.

I also saw what must be the most ugly dog on Brixton Hill, and I'm sure he lives near wiskey


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2006)

Wiskey lives in Bristol!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 13, 2006)

Got the most massive glossy consultation document/magazine/booklet thingy through the post for the cross river tram last week.  Must have cost them a fortune.    Really must fill it in this morning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Wiskey lives in Bristol!




shit, not wiskey, someone with a similar name   


erm...  his name has the letter "i" in it somewhere and it's on the tip of my tongue


Newbie!  That might be who I'm thinking of.  Six letters containing an "I"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Got the most massive glossy consultation document/magazine/booklet thingy through the post for the cross river tram last week.  Must have cost them a fortune.    Really must fill it in this morning.




I noticed that the new(ish) second-hand shop on Brixton Hill is called Bazaar Bazaar.  They really should change it to Bizarre Bizarre what with the stuff they sell in there.  Have you seen the black elephants?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 13, 2006)

I keep meaning to nose around that place..it does indeed look bizarre. A tad to the left of your usual second hand furniture shop.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> I keep meaning to nose around that place..it does indeed look bizarre. A tad to the left of your usual second hand furniture shop.




and a bit new as well for a second-hand shop.  So really it's not a second-hand shop at all


----------



## Pieface (Dec 13, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> I keep meaning to nose around that place..it does indeed look bizarre. A tad to the left of your usual second hand furniture shop.



the good stuff seems to be a bit hit and miss inside.  They had a wonderfully strange sofa outside it on the pavement for a bit though - all carved.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> the good stuff seems to be a bit hit and miss inside.  They had a wonderfully strange sofa outside it on the pavement for a bit though - all carved.




what's happened to the naked statue with a hat on his willy?


----------



## Pieface (Dec 13, 2006)

I didn't see that


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 13, 2006)

now that's what I call chittter-chatter.....

i propose Minnie as the hon. moderator of this  thread!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I didn't see that




Yes, well I don't know whether someone decided to buy the hat because it was soon replaced with a bit of cloth


----------



## Spark (Dec 13, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I saw a red breasted robin in Brixton this morning.



i have one in my garden all the time, I saw him again this morning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2006)

Spark said:
			
		

> i have one in my garden all the time, I saw him again this morning.




How do you know it was a him?


----------



## Pip (Dec 13, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I saw a red breasted robin in Brixton this morning.
> 
> I also saw what must be the most ugly dog on Brixton Hill, and I'm sure he lives near wiskey


My friend's dog entered the world's ugliest dog competition and came second place, but the ugly dog who came first place died recently, making my friend's dog the world's ugliest dog by default... but it lives in Peterborough with his mum.


----------



## Spark (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't, just always thought of it as a him for some reason.  I want to get it one of those balls of bird food that can be hung up.  Does anyone know where I can get one in Brixton?


----------



## moon (Dec 13, 2006)

ivebeenhigh said:
			
		

> i saw a man playing a saxophone, with a dog who was wearing wearing sunglasses and who yelped along outside Sainburys.



Is he doing the rounds then?? he's usualy outside Sainsburys in Lee Green.


----------



## Pip (Dec 13, 2006)

Spark said:
			
		

> I don't, just always thought of it as a him for some reason.  I want to get it one of those balls of bird food that can be hung up.  Does anyone know where I can get one in Brixton?


It probably is the same one, robins are very territorial - if another one came onto your robin's patch he'd get his little eyes pecked out.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 13, 2006)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> My friend's dog entered the world's ugliest dog competition and came second place, but the ugly dog who came first place died recently, making my friend's dog the world's ugliest dog by default... but it lives in Peterborough with his mum.



I know who that dog is!   The one that died - has a website devoted to him.  He is one UGLY dog!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2006)

Robins are great. I had one eat a worm out of the earth on my spade, while said spade was moving. Cheeky bugger


----------



## moon (Dec 13, 2006)

is it this one?
http://nosheep.net/wp-content/upload/uglydog-1.jpg

http://nosheep.net/story/worlds-ugliest-dog/


----------



## Spark (Dec 13, 2006)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> It probably is the same one, robins are very territorial - if another one came onto your robin's patch he'd get his little eyes pecked out.



probably, there's been one in my garden for the past 3 years


----------



## Pieface (Dec 13, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> is it this one?
> http://nosheep.net/wp-content/upload/uglydog-1.jpg
> 
> http://nosheep.net/story/worlds-ugliest-dog/



yep.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2006)

Spark said:
			
		

> I don't, just always thought of it as a him for some reason.  I want to get it one of those balls of bird food that can be hung up.  Does anyone know where I can get one in Brixton?




Pet food store?


----------



## pk (Dec 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I know who that dog is!   The one that died - has a website devoted to him.  He is one UGLY dog!









Fucking glad it's dead. Even alive it was un-dead.

Hope they put a wooden stake through the bastard, I wouldn't trust it on a full moon.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 13, 2006)

there is one in streatham hill - straight up Brixton Hill on the bus called Doolittles.  It's big.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Fucking glad it's dead. Even alive it was un-dead.
> 
> Hope they put a wooden stake through the bastard, I wouldn't trust it on a full moon.


Fuck! That looks like something out of "Brain Dead"


----------



## Pieface (Dec 13, 2006)

yeah - I wasn't going to post it.  I do hope it wasn't burnt in some puppy accident.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> yeah - I wasn't going to post it.  I do hope it wasn't burnt in some puppy accident.




I've posted pictures of him up before


----------



## moon (Dec 13, 2006)

I think it just had sensitive skin and wasnt a bad dog.

from the blog

'I invite anyone with complaints to come and see how absolutly adored and well cared for this dog is and to touch his leg and see how little it takes to get him snarly. One time, SAM came SCREAMING into the house dragging his back leg..I dropped the dish I was carrying and thought he had gotten out and been hit by a car or something. When I caught up with him in the bedroom he was looking back at his back leg and screaming and growling..WELL…there was a post-it note stuck on his rump..he had sat on it on the sofa and it stuck. The last thing in the world I would do is hurt SAM but it does NOT take much to get him growling//usually he just does it on his own anyway! '
'


----------



## Pieface (Dec 13, 2006)

:d  A Post-it Note!!!!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 14, 2006)

hey minnie

what's up? they working you too hard? no gossip today??

guess who won a jackpot today   ???


----------



## zuszsa (Dec 14, 2006)

Last night while I was loitering in coldharbour lane a woman, clutching a can of cheap cider and wearing what appeared to be a leather dress, wandered over to me and asked me for a cigarette.  Feeling generous, I gave her one.  She looked at me and said 'Oh, it's you.  Haven't seen you for a long time. How are you?'  

I smiled politely all the while thinking - who the fuck are you?.  

I said that I was well and asked her how her evening was going.  She offered me a swig from her can, which I declined.  She then half squatted, pissed, stood up and said 'Ah, thats better' and proceeded to toddle off   

Brixton is very strange


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> hey minnie
> 
> what's up? they working you too hard? no gossip today??
> 
> guess who won a jackpot today   ???




I spent last evening waiting for the gas man who failed to turn up.  I then spent the next 3.5 hours assembling a flatpack desk.  It's my first time flatpacking.  It's knackered me out.  I shall be in for a drink tonight


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2006)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> Last night while I was loitering in coldharbour lane a woman, clutching a can of cheap cider and wearing what appeared to be a leather dress, wandered over to me and asked me for a cigarette.  Feeling generous, I gave her one.  She looked at me and said 'Oh, it's you.  Haven't seen you for a long time. How are you?'
> 
> I smiled politely all the while thinking - who the fuck are you?.
> 
> ...



Sounds familiar.  On Brixton Hill last week, some black guy, maybe in his late 40s came up to me and started chatting, saying he knew me and had seen me round the area.  He told me he did voluntary work for an organisation but they were taking advantage of him and did I think he should leave.  He then proceeded to kiss me on the cheek and said we must meet up for a coffee.   

Luckily a bus turned up and I escaped.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 14, 2006)

gaijinboy was approached by a woman outside the Ritzy with a clipboard collecting signatures for a petition for the homeless.  At 11:40pm at night.     Of course this evolved into asking for a donation which she happily received and as she walked off she pulled a can of cider from her pocket and swigged it.   

Quite ingenious I thought..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> gaijinboy was approached by a woman outside the Ritzy with a clipboard collecting signatures for a petition for the homeless.  At 11:40pm at night.     Of course this evolved into asking for a donation which she happily received and as she walked off she pulled a can of cider from her pocket and swigged it.
> 
> Quite ingenious I thought..


----------



## Bob (Dec 15, 2006)

The relatively new grocers on the corner of Coldharbour Lane / Atlantic road has a little black & white kitten gambolling round it.


----------



## zuszsa (Jan 3, 2007)

The Brixton Bar and Grill has reopened after an exceptionally long summer holiday  

Anyone know what the goss is?


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2007)

Bob said:
			
		

> The relatively new grocers on the corner of Coldharbour Lane / Atlantic road has a little black & white kitten gambolling round it.


It's a cutie too!


----------



## rennie (Jan 4, 2007)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> The Brixton Bar and Grill has reopened after an exceptionally long summer holiday
> 
> Anyone know what the goss is?



Is it still called the same thing?


----------



## netbob (Jan 4, 2007)

different people I think - there was a for sale sign that then turned into an under offer sign before it reopened.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2007)

The old Tent & Tarpaulin shop is now just a white blob of nothingness


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2007)

There's a 'For Sale' sign on Brady's.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There's a 'For Sale' sign on Brady's.




More yuppie flats or a trendy bar?  Someone should start taking bets


----------



## colacubes (Jan 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There's a 'For Sale' sign on Brady's.




It's been on there for quite a while - at least 2 months.  I think there were a few bids on the table with the council for it's future apart from the ABC one.  I've got a nightmare vision that one of them is bound to be Tesco Metro on the ground floor and "luxury apartments" above


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I've got a nightmare vision that one of them is bound to be Tesco Metro on the ground floor and "luxury apartments" above


Who'd want to live in a building that is *part* of a well used railway bridge? Have you felt how the thing sways when heavy trains rumble overhead?!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Who'd want to live in a building that is *part* of a well used railway bridge? Have you felt how the thing sways when heavy trains rumble overhead?!



Tell me about it - our front room vibrates v slightly when they go over - I can't imagine what it'd be like to live directly by it  

Bound to be someone who does though!


----------



## Bob (Jan 5, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Tell me about it - our front room vibrates v slightly when they go over - I can't imagine what it'd be like to live directly by it
> 
> Bound to be someone who does though!



I'll be astonished if the council doesn't sell it. I like the alternative plans but simply can't seen any chance that the council will retreat from selling a site worth a few million when there's a £20m hole in their school building plans.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2007)

Bob said:
			
		

> The relatively new grocers on the corner of Coldharbour Lane / Atlantic road has a little black & white kitten gambolling round it.



thanks for the hygiene warning


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> thanks for the hygiene warning


You think a kitten will do more damage than the 100's of miles, hands and hours of london air that the stuff's been exposed to?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 5, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Who'd want to live in a building that is *part* of a well used railway bridge? Have you felt how the thing sways when heavy trains rumble overhead?!



The new 'luxury apartments' in Loughborough Junction (the old junction pub) are pretty much right on the railway line


----------



## waverunner (Jan 7, 2007)

Not quite chitter chatter but can someone please tell me what time the Albert opens today?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

11am, I'd imagine - all pubs open then don't they?


----------



## waverunner (Jan 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> 11am, I'd imagine - all pubs open then don't they?


Oh I've not a clue about pub opening times, so thank you


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2007)

Well things could have changed since the licensing laws changed but I reckon it's a safe bet that it opens at 11


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 7, 2007)

Most pubs (if not all) open at 12 on Sundays.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 7, 2007)

Well if she got there at 11, only 13 mins left till it opens


----------



## newbie (Jan 7, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I've got a nightmare vision that one of them is bound to be Tesco Metro on the ground floor and "luxury apartments" above



not keen on luxury flats but good sized Tesco might be the best thing that could happen to the market.


----------



## waverunner (Jan 7, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Well if she got there at 11, only 13 mins left till it opens


I'm still here  Going soon ho hum... need food first.


----------



## story (Jan 7, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> not keen on luxury flats but good sized Tesco might be the best thing that could happen to the market.




In what way would a Tesco be good for the market?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> In what way would a Tesco be good for the market?


I assume it's being suggested that the 'magnet' effect would bring people to the market. I'd say that it's more likely that a Tesco would compete directly with the market and do it great damage. What the market needs is some money spent on infrastructure and promotion.


----------



## story (Jan 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I assume it's being suggested that the 'magnet' effect would bring people to the market. I'd say that it's more likely that a Tesco would compete directly with the market and do it great damage. What the market needs is some money spent on infrastructure and promotion.




Agree with you there Crispy.

The market is a fantastic asset that is being ignored and left to crumble away. All those empty units, all that unfulfilled potential for sections of it to be open in the evening for semi-alfresco dining, for instance.

I know the infrastructure is really dodgy. I worked inside the market for a while. Everytime it rained hard, sewage would bubble up. Nothing was ever done about this. 

The rents are screamingly high, I understand - driving long-established businesses like Alltone Records and the pet shop into non-existance.

I can't see that another big hitter like Tesco would help at all.

Poor Brixton Market.


----------



## avenginangel (Jan 7, 2007)

waverunner said:
			
		

> Not quite chitter chatter but can someone please tell me what time the Albert opens today?


The Albert opens at 12 everyday (cept New Years and Xmas)


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2007)

Anything to draw people into the market area is likely to improve sales, and at the moment there's nothing _except_ the market to pull people off the high street.  

A lot of people walk up to Tesco from the central area. Their footfall doesn't go past the stalls or smaller shops in the market, so even if what they're purchasing is available, they don't see it. 

That's partially because the central supermarkets are pretty poor- ever met anyone with a good word to say for that Sainsburys?, and both Iceland and M&S are shunned by more people than actually use them. None of them serve the 'social hub' role of Tesco on Acre Lane, which is where people meet by chance and stop for a natter.  

Maybe Tesco moving back into the market wouldn't change any of that, and the fortunes of the market wouldn't improve, but what other use for the old pub would have a more positive effect?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 8, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> .
> 
> and both Iceland and M&S are shunned by more people than actually use them.



Really?  They're always packed whenever I go in there.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 8, 2007)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> The Brixton Bar and Grill has reopened after an exceptionally long summer holiday
> 
> Anyone know what the goss is?



Hendo went in there the other week and had a chat with the new owner.  He's a local boy, apparently.


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Really?  They're always packed whenever I go in there.



do you regularly use both for food shopping?  Maybe I'm wrong then, but to me their customer bases seem mutually exclusive, although both crossover with Tesco.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 8, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Really?  They're always packed whenever I go in there.



Yeah.. me too.    Although M&S much less so - which is why I like to use it sometimes - it can be a bit calmer and the yummy stuff.  Don't use either regularly though and prolly go into Tesco's once a year if that.


----------



## story (Jan 8, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> Anything to draw people into the market area is likely to improve sales, and at the moment there's nothing _except_ the market to pull people off the high street.
> 
> A lot of people walk up to Tesco from the central area. Their footfall doesn't go past the stalls or smaller shops in the market, so even if what they're purchasing is available, they don't see it.
> 
> ...



In my experience, there is plenty of stopping to natter all over Brixton, especially in the market and up and down Coldharbour Lane and Atlantic Road. Sometimes I have to go to one of the supermarkets to get something quickly in order to avoid the stopping to natter thing!

I know what you're saying about the magnet thing, but I don't believe it would work that way in reality. Supermarkets are like enclosed universes with no real connection to the outside world. When people go to Tesco or Sainsbury or Lidl, do they also pop into the Portugese deli or Mr Cheap Potatoes? Most probably not.


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2007)

and I, in turn, hear what you're saying.  

I think when Tesco was in Popes Road people were far more likely to buy potatoes or apples in the market even if they bought cheese or washing powder in Tesco.  That was a long time ago and society has changed since then, and it's worth noting that quality/choice of the fruit/veg in the market has gone down as that in Tesco has gone up.  

Of course I don't know for sure if there would be a positive effect of a central Tesco, but I don't see it as the 'nightmare vision' it was suggested to be, nor can I think of anything that would draw more new shoppers into the market area.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 8, 2007)

News just in (via email)..The new name for the Bar With No name is.....


The Bar With No Name

Who'd have thunk, eh?

They promised a case of bourbon to the person who supplied their new name but since there is no new name they're giving away free shots on Thursday night. What's the betting you get turfed out if you roll up and ask for six shots of bourbon??


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone want to stick "Clue" on top of the word "Bar" ?


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> In my experience, there is plenty of stopping to natter all over Brixton, especially in the market and up and down Coldharbour Lane and Atlantic Road. Sometimes I have to go to one of the supermarkets to get something quickly in order to avoid the stopping to natter thing!


I've got to know quite a few of the stallholders on Electric Avenue and often stop for a chat.

That's not really possible in the supermarkets, is it?


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2007)

the people on the tills went to school with/church with a lot of their customers.

"I haven't seen you for a long time, how's your grandmother..." (recent overheard conversation).


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 8, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Anyone want to stick "Clue" on top of the word "Bar" ?



surely you mean instead of "Name"


----------



## Crispy (Jan 8, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> surely you mean instead of "Name"


 yes


----------



## story (Jan 8, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> surely you mean instead of "Name"




Thanks twisted - I didn't understand what Crispy was on about. Thought *I* was the foolish one!


----------



## story (Jan 8, 2007)

Is it just me or is Brixton being  smiley   today?

Just went up Brixton Hill and back again, garnered many smiles from passers by. Checked my appearance in a shop window - I looked as I always do, so they weren't laughing at me...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Is it just me or is Brixton being  smiley   today?
> 
> Just went up Brixton Hill and back again, garnered many smiles from passers by. Checked my appearance in a shop window - I looked as I always do, so they weren't laughing at me...




That's because us SW2 Brixton Hillites are lovely people


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 8, 2007)

well those that win the double jackpot on the fruit machine are!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> well those that win the double jackpot on the fruit machine are!




3 times in less than a month  

Seamus says he's getting rid of it now


----------



## Bob (Jan 9, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Agree with you there Crispy.
> 
> The market is a fantastic asset that is being ignored and left to crumble away. All those empty units, all that unfulfilled potential for sections of it to be open in the evening for semi-alfresco dining, for instance.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> the people on the tills went to school with/church with a lot of their customers.


Sure, but supermarket managers aren't really keen on their check out staff having lengthy natters with customers, are they?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Sure, but supermarket managers aren't really keen on their check out staff having lengthy natters with customers, are they?


Neither am I - supermarkets make you impatient - I don't care if someone if front of me at the fishmonger's is having a natter, but I hate it in Tesco's


----------



## Choc (Jan 9, 2007)

a grubby flat in rushcroft road seems to be worth an estimate of > £250 000 (upwards).


and is therefore not available for purchase to normal mortal workers.


this prize is a real shocker to me!


----------



## supercity (Jan 10, 2007)

Flat downstairs from me sold for 280k recently. This can't last. There's a multiple of salaries that this price rise thing cannot go beyond. I bought my place, with a mate, at a stretch, in the 1980s. If I was young and reasonably well paid now, I wouldn't stand a chance.

On the gossip front, the lovely people at the Cafe on the Hill gave me their version of events re the old camping shop/cinema. It's empty again after a strange woman financed by her dad spunked 15 grand in rent on inviting in anybody who passed by. As a business, it was a non-starter.

When will Mr Khan (freeholder) lower his rent on the place? I don't get his tactics.... Any explanations from accounting types out there?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2007)

supercity said:
			
		

> On the gossip front, the lovely people at the Cafe on the Hill gave me their version of events re the old camping shop/cinema. It's empty again after a strange woman financed by her dad spunked 15 grand in rent on inviting in anybody who passed by. As a business, it was a non-starter.



We need to get Heather a laptop and get here on this thread


----------



## supercity (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd love to see her face if you did give her a laptop

And can I say that the Cafe on the Hill doesn't get the credit it deserves for being generally fab and having great cherry pie?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd also love to see what she has to say to some of the whinging types on here too 

Bless them they really try hard in there and there must be very few places which can boast a menu like theirs. She was so chuffed the other day when i said her veggie shepherds pie was good. That's on the menu all the time now by the way.

 The only criticism I have of the place is that the bacon is pretty crap but I always sub it with black pudding (yum).

The bread and butter pudding is great as well.

Negril is also good these days but I only really go there when COTW is closed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2007)

supercity said:
			
		

> It's empty again after a strange woman financed by her dad spunked 15 grand in rent on inviting in anybody who passed by. As a business, it was a non-starter.




What type of business was it that it was such a non-starter?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 10, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> I'd also love to see what she has to say to some of the whinging types on here too
> 
> The only criticism I have of the place is that the bacon is pretty crap but I always sub it with black pudding (yum).
> 
> .




Can I just add that they've had the same seating for what seems like 20 years.  It's very hard to get the food in your mouth when you're practically sitting in a hole  

Oh, and Heather knows me well, so you can grass me up if you want


----------



## Jonti (Jan 12, 2007)

Some large trees down in Brockwell Park after last night's windstorm.  One big one, (just off the Norwood Road, opposite Rosendale Road) with a trunk a couple or three yards in circumference, _*snapped*_, leaving its roots in the earth.


----------



## story (Jan 12, 2007)

Jonti said:
			
		

> Some large trees down in Brockwell Park after last night's windstorm.  One big one, (just off the Norwood Road, opposite Rosendale Road) with a trunk a couple or three yards in circumference, _*snapped*_, leaving its roots in the earth.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2007)

Jonti said:
			
		

> Some large trees down in Brockwell Park after last night's windstorm.  One big one, (just off the Norwood Road, opposite Rosendale Road) with a trunk a couple or three yards in circumference, _*snapped*_, leaving its roots in the earth.




It was on the news apparently


----------



## teuchter (Jan 12, 2007)

Jonti said:
			
		

> Some large trees down in Brockwell Park after last night's windstorm.  One big one, (just off the Norwood Road, opposite Rosendale Road) with a trunk a couple or three yards in circumference, _*snapped*_, leaving its roots in the earth.



A window blew off our house on Brixton Hill the other night....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> A window blew off our house on Brixton Hill the other night....




slates flew off my sister's roof yesterday and smashed her conservatory up.  The poor dog, home alone, must have been shitting himself


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 12, 2007)

i had some brixton gossip but i forgot it.  i'm rubbish at this gossip shite.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> i had some brixton gossip but i forgot it.  i'm rubbish at this gossip shite.



You're useless


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 15, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> smashed her conservatory up.



you mean, the back porch??


----------



## Pip (Jan 15, 2007)

Me and my mum saw some woman getting arrested in the market about a week ago. She was making a right royal fuss going "ow OWWW my hand oww stop it".


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

Not quite Brixton, but there was a murder tent and overalled forensic detectives at the doorway of Save The Children in Vauxhall this morning. I wonder what's up. Does anyone know?


----------



## robotsimon (Jan 15, 2007)

anything to do with this?

http://http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/6262853.stm


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2007)

That says Kennington  
Does South Lambeth Road count as Kennington?


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 15, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That says Kennington
> Does South Lambeth Road count as Kennington?




No, it's Vauxhall / Stockwell.. definitely a LONG way from Kennington.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 15, 2007)

We need postcode arguments here too, clearly


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 15, 2007)

well i work by Kennington Tube and my old flat was about 2 minutes from South Lambeth Road. And it was a 15-20 minute work from one to the other. 

and all that without recourse to postcodes


----------



## Pip (Jan 16, 2007)

robotsimon said:
			
		

> anything to do with this?
> 
> http://http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/6262853.stm



I can't open that link, but if it's about the woman who was murdered at work, I think she lived in Kennington and worked in Vauxhall.


----------



## Bob (Jan 20, 2007)

The man at the veg stall I bought some mangos from this morning was too stoned to cope and gave me back all my money as my change. Luckily for him I'm honest.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 23, 2007)

*there are two very cold looking*

parakeets in the trees next to the Lido this afternoon, screeching away to themselves. How do they survive this weather?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 15, 2007)

A troupe(?) gang (?) - what is the collective noun?, of Hare Krishnas were dancing up and down Brixton High Street today.  They danced their way into M&S but only got about 10 foot in before they were shooed straight back out again laughing and smiling.  Somehow they always cheer me up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 15, 2007)

makes a difference from the megaphone bible bashers


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 22, 2007)

It's all go in Brixton today.  There're about 10 police with dogs in the tube - another few outside the entrance and loads more up and down the street.

PLUS the hare krishnas are back - with those headphone microphone things - sort of techno-krishna-crats!!!  We just need to get the Korean Christians back with their keyboard and it will be a right old sing-a-long.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 22, 2007)

there is also the really insane  black religious group who all dressed up like   death metalers  but unfortunatly there  perfomance was only sartorial


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a question perhaps one of you can help me with.  At various spots in Brixton there are road signs mentioning 'Brixton Centre Multi-storey carpark'  I've lived in Brixton 15 years and have never seen it. Is there one? Was there ever?  The signs went up since I've lived here, are they just wrong?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> I have a question perhaps one of you can help me with.  At various spots in Brixton there are road signs mentioning 'Brixton Centre Multi-storey carpark'  I've lived in Brixton 15 years and have never seen it. Is there one? Was there ever?  The signs went up since I've lived here, are they just wrong?


It's this monstrosity on Station Road.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 28, 2007)

thank you.  I've looked a map now, Brixton station road, I presume, that has a P sign.  I might go down there and have a look.  I'll search out the popes road toilets while i'm there!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 28, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> thank you.  I've looked a map now, Brixton station road, I presume, that has a P sign.  I might go down there and have a look.  I'll search out the popes road toilets while i'm there!


They're a major attraction according to the signs  (pope's road is that little road that joins Station to Atlantic going under the railway)


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 28, 2007)

wow, it shows how people's experiences of an area differ innit.  i've lived in brixton for less than a year but i could have found the car park and pope's road toilets easy.  but i haven't heard of lots of other things!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I lived on Acre Lane, now Brixton Hill, and I just haven't had much occasion to go far down station road. Just how it is.  

I could show you where the windmill is though.


----------



## aurora green (Feb 28, 2007)

Does anyone know what is going on in Millbrook Road? Most of the house look (at least from Barrington road) as if they're sitexed up.


----------



## ringo (Mar 1, 2007)

Grim looking accident on Kennington Park Road this morning, road closed both ways. It's got to be bad when even the motorbike has a blanket over it.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 4, 2007)

I saw the car park last night! Was out at the Hive and took a tiny diversion specially.  Forgot about the toilets though.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 7, 2007)

I just spotted a fully grown fox wandering up Shakespeare Road


----------



## story (Mar 7, 2007)

We had two cubs trotting along together in our street the other night. Since Danny Reynard got knocked down last year, our street has been foxless.

-------

A Hare Krishna monk came to our door yesterday and rang the bell. He said "Hello, I'm  monk," and smiled. Then he tried to sell us a vegan cookery book.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2007)

I got the fright of my life the first time I heard foxes shagging outside. I was about to call the police and report someone for torturing a baby.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> I got the fright of my life the first time I heard foxes shagging outside. I was about to call the police and report someone for torturing a baby.




The noise is bizarre isn't it.  I got up at 3.00am one morning when I was staying at a friend's house to find out what the noise was.  Walked out the front door on Josephine Avenue to be confronted by 2 male foxes fighting over another fox.  Noise was horrendous


----------



## story (Mar 8, 2007)

The first time I heard foxes, I thought it was goblins.

Not the screeching, the gabbling chatter they do, eh.


----------



## Pip (Mar 8, 2007)

Some joyriders smashed a car into a bollard on Moorlands Estate the other night. The police who'd been chasing the joyriders (and dare I say it, casused the crash) stood around like lemons after everyone had run away, wondering how to move the car out of the road. After about 10 minutes a load of firemen turned up and simply pushed the car a few yards out of the way, then went home again.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2007)

someone has broken our fence.  We only got it a few months ago. any of you see the git(s)?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 22, 2007)

Yesteray cycling down Brixton Road (just past Jamm) I spotted a much loved urbanite walking along wearing shorts (there's a big clue!!   ) I rang my bell and waved - but he had earphones on and probably was oblivious, not noticing the girl on a bike disappearing into the distance.........


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 26, 2007)

I was walking down Landor road on Saturday and a woman walked against me leading a Shetland Pony!


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2007)

The Texaco garage on Coldharbour Lane is continuing is inexorable decline into a grade A shithole.

Not only is there now no petrol, but the lights no longer work, and the sole illumination for the whole site is a single fluorescent tube tun off a generator.


----------



## story (Apr 1, 2007)

Nat West will be opening a second branch on the high street. They've bought the shop frnt that is currently the Kandy (sp?) clothing store, near the Beehive, and will turn it in to another bank.

Apparently.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Nat West will be opening a second branch on the high street. They've bought the shop frnt that is currently the Kandy (sp?) clothing store, near the Beehive, and will turn it in to another bank.
> 
> Apparently.




are they shutting the other one?  Why do they need two?


----------



## story (Apr 1, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> are they shutting the other one?  Why do they need two?



No - not shutting the first one. They reckon they need two outlets (or whatever they call them these days) because of the crowds. Brixton does a lot of cash banking - more than a lot of other areas.

Anyone who's ever queued up in Nat West for 45 minutes will know that they need more cash desks and more cashiers.

I'm sure other Brixton banks are just as bad TBH.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> No - not shutting the first one. They reckon they need two outlets (or whatever they call them these days) because of the crowds. Brixton does a lot of cash banking - more than a lot of other areas.
> 
> Anyone who's ever queued up in Nat West for 45 minutes will know that they need more cash desks and more cashiers.
> 
> I'm sure other Brixton banks are just as bad TBH.




Luckily it's only a very rare occasion that I use them, but when I do, it's the Nationwide and would agree with you re: the crowds (and that seems to be one of the better ones)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 1, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> No - not shutting the first one. They reckon they need two outlets (or whatever they call them these days) because of the crowds. Brixton does a lot of cash banking - more than a lot of other areas.
> 
> Anyone who's ever queued up in Nat West for 45 minutes will know that they need more cash desks and more cashiers.
> 
> I'm sure other Brixton banks are just as bad TBH.




PS:  Maybe if they stopped turning banks into pubs in the first place...


----------



## story (Apr 1, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> PS:  Maybe if they stopped turning banks into pubs in the first place...



Indeed


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2007)

The old Texaco garage on Coldharbour Lane (you know the one without petrol, or lights or any other garage-like things) has now turned into an ad hoc drinking area, cum-football pitch, cum-hang out, cum-car park, cum-social club.

Most odd.


----------



## aurora green (Apr 2, 2007)

...realise I don't have to live right there or anything, but I kind of like the sound of the adhoc peoples' own town square...
Seems a much better use of the space than a petrol garage.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The old Texaco garage on Coldharbour Lane (you know the one without petrol, or lights or any other garage-like things) has now turned into an ad hoc drinking area, cum-football pitch, cum-hang out, cum-car park, cum-social club.
> 
> Most odd.


heheh - are you a member of Neighbourhood Watch?


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> heheh - are you a member of Neighbourhood Watch?


Apart from being noisy, they're not doing any harm, but it is odd to see a garage forecourt crawling with parked cars and people all doing stuff. I expect they'll get out a barbecue set next.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2007)

I wonder if squatting works the other way round?
eg. we've been using this space as public space for so long, you don't have a right to sell petrol any more


----------



## ska invita (Apr 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Apart from being noisy, they're not doing any harm, but it is odd to see a garage forecourt crawling with parked cars and people all doing stuff. I expect they'll get out a barbecue set next.


Conasidering the view from your window I think I know where you live!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Conasidering the view from your window I think I know where you live!


*moves


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The old Texaco garage on Coldharbour Lane (you know the one without petrol, or lights or any other garage-like things) has now turned into an ad hoc drinking area, cum-football pitch, cum-hang out, cum-car park, cum-social club.
> 
> Most odd.




That's nice.  At least the youth have somewhere to hang out.  I'm sure there's absolutely nothing dodgy going down there


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2007)

Bet they're rolling out the jerk chicken barrels now, yard style. Let us know when they string up the sound system. The reggae producer Larry Lawrence owns the eaterie opposite (My Father's Place).


----------



## Slow Hands (Apr 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> ...I expect they'll get out a barbecue set next.



Only in Brixton would people start having a barbecue in an petrol station.


----------



## newbie (Apr 2, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what is going on in Millbrook Road? Most of the house look (at least from Barrington road) as if they're sitexed up.



did you ever find out?


----------



## aurora green (Apr 4, 2007)

newbie said:
			
		

> did you ever find out?



Well I heard today that all whole short life co-op's gone, (don't know where to) and we could well be in line for some more luxury dwellings....

I do hope sincerely hope they'll end up as social housing though.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2007)

Slow Hands said:
			
		

> Only in Brixton would people start having a barbecue in an petrol station.


I think the last drop of petrol was pumped from there long ago.


----------



## newbie (Apr 4, 2007)

'short life'... 

It's a shame of course that the co-op didn't manage to secure themselves a longterm future.  I lost track of what was going on with that street a long time ago, which was a shame because I always liked it.  They're lovely houses in a great position.

Social housing gets my vote too.


----------



## aurora green (Apr 4, 2007)

I lived in a  nearby short life co-op just like the one at Wickwood road for during the late eighties to mid nineties, and I know for a fact how hard they tried  to come to some sort of common sense arrangement with the council, over licenses etc..

Basically, it was always the same story, Lambeth didn't really want to recognise us, but could never quite manage to evict us, because were together enough (just) to form ourselves into a registered co-op  and join the Lambeth Federation of Housing co-ops...
Until now that is.


I really hope that everyone got re-housed properly.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 4, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> I do hope sincerely hope they'll end up as social housing though.




got more chance of ending up as spaceships


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

There is a play on soon called the christ of coldharbour lane  

A revolutionary preacher begs the crowds to 'abandon the wilful peace' that keeps them down. He tries to make them believe that things could be different. But when people pray only for a brand new car or a large KFC bucket, the citizens of Brixton need a miracle to happen…


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2007)

Brixton was completely mad today. Traffic at a crawl and junctions snarled up because of an accident near the town hall and another one outside Superdrug. People in shops under the impression that if they don't completely fill their cupboards with food they'll starve to death over the Easter weekend...saw people fighting over Easter eggs in Woolies......


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 5, 2007)

loads of cops about.  a shop on railton road was the victim of a mad bust of some sort, loads of people dragged into the street being patted down by the pigs.  word is they were dealing from the premises but who knows.  fucking sad, nice people.  pretty sure they didn';t deserve that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 5, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> People in shops under the impression that if they don't completely fill their cupboards with food they'll starve to death over the Easter weekend...saw people fighting over Easter eggs in Woolies......




That's sad 

I just went to M&S and bought b/f a chocolate Easter Bunny  

It's sitting alongside his chocolate Orang Utan from Thorntons that I bought him at Christmas which he refuses to eat as he doesn't want to break the orang utan up  

and then he moans he has no chocolate in the house


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2007)

what was that huge commotion outside the Fridge yesterday evening? Went past on the bus about 6.30pm and there was ambulances, police, taped off road and loads of crowds hovering around - someone hit by a car? (Bloody dangerous place to cross the road there anyway....)


----------



## tarannau (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know, but the day before there were loads of cops, a fire engine and a couple of ambulances stationed outside the houses by the Eurolink BC/old Synagogue.  And on the same day, more than 7 meat wagons were assembling in the glamourous surroundings of the Carpet Right carpark. 

They spent a good few hours there, being observed and occasionally heckled by the Hobgob regulars. In fact they were still there as I left the pub, trying on balaclavas and gossiping with each other. The gossip seems to be that they were the mob, I mean resources, in place for the StAgnes raid, but it seemed a little much to start meeting at 7pm for an operation that took place at 3am?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2007)

> but it seemed a little much to start meeting at 7pm for an operation that took place at 3am?



Overtime


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 16, 2007)

I saw a much loved ginger haired urbanite getting on the bus outside Woolies last night!!!


----------



## story (Apr 16, 2007)

Things feel a bit itchy to me...

There was a street fight on the corner of Atlantic Rd and Coldharbour Lane last week - middle of the afternoon, people running in and out of shops to grab bottles to beat people with, that sort of thing.

Blair's stupid assertion that Black people en masse are responsible for Black-on-Black street crime...

The St Agnes Square raid...

Very enthusiastic policing: we had an armed unit in the street last night who had followed knife-armed yoot all the way from Stockwell after they robbed a mobile phone. Vans and body armour and allsorts for two barely-in-their-teens lads.

Hot weather...

All the ingredients are in place


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> There was a street fight on the corner of Atlantic Rd and Coldharbour Lane last week - middle of the afternoon, people running in and out of shops to grab bottles to beat people with, that sort of thing.


This 'throwing bottles' thing is very popular around my neck of the woods.






			
				story said:
			
		

> Very enthusiastic policing: we had an armed unit in the street last night who had followed knife-armed yoot all the way from Stockwell after they robbed a mobile phone. Vans and body armour and allsorts for two barely-in-their-teens lads.


I haven't got any problem with the police  hunting down knife-wielding muggers. Fuck 'em.


----------



## citydreams (Apr 16, 2007)

Looking forward to see Ross Kemp's take on Brixton tonight...
http://forums.digiguide.com/topic.asp?id=20212
..happily, I don't have Sky1.


----------



## story (Apr 16, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> This 'throwing bottles' thing is very popular around my neck of the woods.I haven't got any problem with the police  hunting down knife-wielding muggers. Fuck 'em.



Me either editor. My point was that bringing in vans and an armed unit seemed to me a bit OTT in the circumstances. It just raises the temperature. It ended with a heated row in the street, with people coming out of their houses and berating the cops. In the event, it wasn't reassuring, it was provocative.


----------



## brix (Apr 16, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Looking forward to see Ross Kemp's take on Brixton tonight...
> http://forums.digiguide.com/topic.asp?id=20212
> ..happily, I don't have Sky1.



Groan.  I can just tell this is going to be awful.  Worse (if such a thing is possible) than that awful, sensationalist, tabloid Ann Widdecombe v. the 'hoodies' of Myatts Fields progam


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2007)

Choice. Heard a big kerfuffle outside my block. There's some dude arguing with a woman pushing a buggy with her little kid cycling behind. Both are shouting and cussing loudly.

The bloke picks up a bottle and goes to threaten the woman. Bloke's mate grabs the bottle off him. Mother and buggy and kid retire stage left while the bellowing continues.

*That's* how to bring up kids!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2007)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Looking forward to see Ross Kemp's take on Brixton tonight...
> http://forums.digiguide.com/topic.asp?id=20212
> ..happily, I don't have Sky1.


Hey! Let's publicise the activities of these little scumbag scrotes and make them feel really important!

Kids! Want to get famous and be on TV? Join a gang!


----------



## story (Apr 16, 2007)

See? Itchy as fuck


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2007)

So, it's goodbye to the old, much loved Post Office on Coldharbour Lane and hello to 'Chicago Pizza, Fried Chicken and Kebab' fast food store. 

More litter! More chicken bits scattered all over the place! More kids hanging about!  Grrrreat!


----------



## story (Apr 16, 2007)

Because we really need more shitty chicken shacks and fewer post offices, eh.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Victoria Line is closed right up to Highbury and Islington - be prepared for chaos down by the tube this morning...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks alright to me - no queues yet.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Looks alright to me - no queues yet.



I've forgotten how to use this rather helpful facility...  what do i do at the password bit?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2007)

hit enter


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 17, 2007)

blimey - it looks positively empty!!  So much for the BBCs travel report...  

Great that webcam thingamijig!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2007)

These people have a stall in Brocky Park this morning http://www.goodgoing.co.uk/home and there is another with free cyclists breakfasts - oddly next to a burger and chips van??   

(plus there were some _fine_ runners in the park this morning...  )


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2007)

Wooargh! Just had a full on altercation with one of those 'charity muggers' by the tube.

"Would you like to give to ++++ charity?" she asks.
"No thanks," I politely answer, as I continue to struggle up the road with a load of shopping.

Next thing I know she's walking alongside me shouting, "No heart! You've got no heart."

Slightly annoyed, I politely point out that I (a) already give to charities thanks very much and (b) I've even done some work for free for the charity she represented.

"Bullshit!" She exclaims, "that's not enough," shoving her face right into mine.

I'm curious how she feels fit to judge others and decide how much they should give, so I ask her how much she gives to the particular charity.

Oops! Uncomfortable question!

She immediately launched into ranting Invective Time, so I leave sharply as passers by quickly start plotting a wide course around her on the pavement 

And here ends the first lesson on how not to represent a charity. Stupid fucking woman.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 20, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The old Texaco garage on Coldharbour Lane (you know the one without petrol, or lights or any other garage-like things) has now turned into an ad hoc drinking area, cum-football pitch, cum-hang out, cum-car park, cum-social club.
> 
> Most odd.



is that taken from the barrier block?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 20, 2007)

ringo said:
			
		

> Bet they're rolling out the jerk chicken barrels now, yard style. Let us know when they string up the sound system. The reggae producer Larry Lawrence owns the eaterie opposite (My Father's Place).



Does he really? Best patties in Brixton I reckon...


----------



## Structaural (Apr 20, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Wooargh! Just had a full on altercation with one of those 'charity muggers' by the tube.
> 
> "Would you like to give to ++++ charity?" she asks.
> "No thanks," I politely answer, as I continue to struggle up the road with a load of shopping.
> ...



Wot an idiot.
They're paid to do that job - you should complain.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 20, 2007)

christ - I've never had one get like that before!  I lost it with one in central London that started following me along the street and getting in my way but he stayed superficially polite while doing it...


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> christ - I've never had one get like that before!  I lost it with one in central London that started following me along the street and getting in my way but he stayed superficially polite while doing it...


Oh this one was really going for it. She even managed to bring up race too and started banging on about how she lived in Jamaica (eh?) and was a 'Reiki healer' (albeit  lacking some inner peace).

I wasn't quite sure of the relevance. Maybe she was just having a really, really, really bad day.


----------



## Pip (Apr 21, 2007)

It looks like that absolute wanker who preached on Oxford Street before he got a well deserved ASBO has moved to Brixton, I have it on good authority that he was seen with a megaphone outside the tube.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh fuck.  The Scouse twat??  He's such a goddamn pain in the arse - I thought he'd moved to Picadilly?


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 22, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Oh fuck.  The Scouse twat??  He's such a goddamn pain in the arse - I thought he'd moved to Picadilly?



is it this tosser?? - www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=204639


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> is it this tosser?? - www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=204639




If it's the guy I'm thinking of, this is him (with his shorts)


----------



## netbob (Apr 23, 2007)

Someone in the Albert got nicked last night for having removed the wires from a shop alarm that had been going off for ages. 5 police marched in and grabbed him.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> If it's the guy I'm thinking of, this is him (with his shorts)


That looks like Auckland...


----------



## Pieface (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah - he went on fucking tour last year - or more likely went on holiday and then naffed off to ruin some poor antipod's day while the wife and kids hit the beach.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2007)

Woohoo! A steam train just thundered past!


----------



## Bob (Apr 25, 2007)

Couple of days ago the police chased somebody into my neighbour's house on Coldharbour lane (it's half built) and were clumping around our house and next door searching for him....


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2007)

It's Sydney. Pitt Street, I think.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's Sydney. Pitt Street, I think.


You what?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2007)

Bob said:
			
		

> Couple of days ago the police chased somebody into my neighbour's house on Coldharbour lane (it's half built) and were clumping around our house and next door searching for him....


Ah yes. The Perpetually Unfinished House built from bits of rubble and old bricks!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> You what?


 Not Auckland.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Not Auckland.




It's Sydney

This from B3TA website:

 WINNER OR SINNER NOT IN SYDNEY - Okay, it turns out that he is. A couple of weeks ago we ran a pic of Oxford Street's famous, shouting preacher apparently in Sydney. Last week reader Rosalita informed us that we were wrong: He was ctually in Melbourne. This week virtually our entire Australian readership chimed in to tell us that, yes, the photo is of Sydney and that Rosalita had made the schoolboy error of mistaking the Queen Victoria Building for Flinders Street Station. Bah.

Thanks all for helping us out with that and sorry not to name names - it would make the newsletter about twice as long."


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread's going a bit surreal now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> This thread's going a bit surreal now.




They're talking about where that picture of the "winner or sinner" man was taken.  It was in Australia


----------



## Crispy (Apr 25, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> They're talking about where that picture of the "winner or sinner" man was taken.  It was in Australia


And I found it without B3ta - googled the shop signs and picked out the road on google maps 

Anyway, Brixton...


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 25, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> They're talking about where that picture of the "winner or sinner" man was taken.  It was in Australia



Do you just need an ASBO rather than full crim status to get into Australia these days?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> Do you just need an ASBO rather than full crim status to get into Australia these days?




Why?  You planning on trying to get in?


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Does he really? Best patties in Brixton I reckon...



Yup, my favourite too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2007)

The Two Woodcocks is becoming a Portuguese bar and restaurant... which is potentially very exciting for our little corner of Brixton!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> The Two Woodcocks is becoming a Portuguese bar and restaurant... which is potentially very exciting for our little corner of Brixton!!




WHAT!  They're not happy with Stockwell, now they're overtaking Brixton


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> WHAT!  They're not happy with Stockwell, now they're overtaking Brixton



Well it does seem that way - the little Portuguese fruit and veg shop a few doors down (Nunes) has become less and less a grocer's shop and more of a cafe.  So we will now have two Portuguese eateries on the parade.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Well it does seem that way - the little Portuguese fruit and veg shop a few doors down (Nunes) has become less and less a grocer's shop and more of a cafe.  So we will now have two Portuguese eateries on the parade.




Portugeezers are taking over the place


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Portugeezers are taking over the place



Two words.... "custard tarts"!!!  



(actually not to mention the great veg, lovely cheese, fantastic olive oil, dirt cheap beans, freshly brewed coffee etc etc etc etc....)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Two words.... "custard tarts"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (actually not to mention the great veg, lovely cheese, fantastic olive oil, dirt cheap beans, freshly brewed coffee etc etc etc etc....)




two words - high cholesterol  

They can take their custard tarts and shovel them


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2007)

And the steam train just went past again, on the track that runs parallel with Coldharbour lane.

*unzips anorak

I can you that it was a Merchant Navy class loco pulling coaches in Southern green

*zips up anorak and leaves promptly


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> two words - high cholesterol
> 
> They can take their custard tarts and shovel them



Oh well I'm excited about it - so go and piss on someone else's bonfire...  

We can add it to Khans and Peppers and Spice for local places to get nice food. It's a shame to lose a pub but The Two Woodcocks wasn't exactly renowned for its popularity so the fact it's becoming a Portuguese restaurant - not an estate agents, nail bar or fried chicken shop is good enough for me. Plus Portuguese restaurants are generally really lively so hopefully it will add to the atmosphere of the parade


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> And the steam train just went past again, on the track that runs parallel with Coldharbour lane.
> 
> *unzips anorak
> 
> ...



It rolled into Victoria as I was waiting for my train back to Brixton, instantly transforming the place from humdrum commuterishness to atmospheric splendour.

Twas the most beautiful thing I saw all day.


----------



## story (Apr 25, 2007)

Apparently, there are more Portugese people here in South London than anywhere else apart from Portugal.

Also, apparently, on every plane that leaves Portogual, about half the passengers are emigrating.

Apparently. According to a friend who is plugged into the Portugese community in Stockwell.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Apparently, there are more Portugese people here in South London than anywhere else apart from Portugal.




That's true.  The Portuguese have been here for decades and Stockwell is the biggest Portuguese community outside of Portugal.

Did you know see the amount of Portuguese flags when the footie was on?

Luckily, I can pretend to support them if they're winning as I have a Portuguese surname


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Oh well I'm excited about it - so go and piss on someone else's bonfire
> 
> We can add it to Khans and Peppers and Spice for local places to get nice food. It's a shame to lose a pub but The Two Woodcocks wasn't exactly renowned for its popularity so the fact it's becoming a Portuguese restaurant - not an estate agents, nail bar or fried chicken shop is good enough for me. Plus Portuguese restaurants are generally really lively so hopefully it will add to the atmosphere of the parade




Portuguese yuppies    Next you'll be telling me they serve coffee


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 25, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> And the steam train just went past again, on the track that runs parallel with Coldharbour lane.
> 
> *unzips anorak
> 
> ...




Pictures would be nice.  I've NEVER seen this tree close up


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Pictures would be nice.  I've NEVER seen this tree close up



tree?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 26, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> tree?




  

Quite

I've been doing my family tree all night.

I meant train


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 26, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Apparently, there are more Portugese people here in South London than anywhere else apart from Portugal.
> 
> Also, apparently, on every plane that leaves Portogual, about half the passengers are emigrating.
> 
> Apparently. According to a friend who is plugged into the Portugese community in Stockwell.



I used to live on the South Lambeth estate, which is heavily Portuguese. In fact, more specifically it was people from Madeira, which i think is the prevalent portuguese group over here..


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Pictures would be nice.  I've NEVER seen this tree close up



having established it's a train not a tree you're after, here it is...

not from yesterday (and not my photo) but it's the same engine ...


----------



## playghirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Um this is also a wee bit out of bRIXTON... but, does anyone know anything of heard of rumours in West Norwood. One story tells of a GYM!!!! tHE CO OP has closed I am wondering if something is going in there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 27, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> having established it's a train not a tree you're after, here it is...
> 
> not from yesterday (and not my photo) but it's the same engine ...




That's lovely  

Looks a lot smaller than I'd expect it to look though


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> That's lovely
> 
> Looks a lot smaller than I'd expect it to look though



try sitting closer to your computer ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 28, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> try sitting closer to your computer ...


----------



## clandestino (May 4, 2007)

An awfully nice chap just knocked on my door and asked if he could steal my bicycle. As it's such a lovely day, I told him to be my guest.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> An awfully nice chap just knocked on my door and asked if he could steal my bicycle. As it's such a lovely day, I told him to be my guest.



If only all criminals had such good manners, they wouldn't be such a nuisance.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 5, 2007)

Bleinham Gardens post office (sigh) put a card through my door yesterday - they now have an online facility to rearrange redelivery - which seems to work really well - or has done up until today when they redelivered all the parcels to us *except* for the perishable one... (plants)  

So gaijinboy was duly packed off to pick them up - whereupon when he complained he was treated very well and asked about his general opinion on the postal service to our estate...  

eh?


----------



## intrikat (May 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> That looks like Auckland...


its a bit freaky - he looks like a young version of my dad... bbrrr  I didn't know he got around - does someone pay him to travel? and I always thought he was canadian...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Bleinham Gardens post office (sigh) put a card through my door yesterday - they now have an online facility to rearrange redelivery - which seems to work really well - or has done up until today when they redelivered all the parcels to us *except* for the perishable one... (plants)
> 
> So gaijinboy was duly packed off to pick them up - whereupon when he complained he was treated very well and asked about his general opinion on the postal service to our estate...
> 
> eh?




I'll have to go down there myself and have a word with them soon about chucking cards in saying they tried to deliver and there's no reply.  Don't even give you a chance to get to the front door


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2007)

we got _delivered our parcel_ by an _actual postman_ two weeks running now!  - Which got us out of bed on a saturday morning, I thnk maybe I prefer the red cards


----------



## gaijingirl (May 7, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'll have to go down there myself and have a word with them soon about chucking cards in saying they tried to deliver and there's no reply.  Don't even give you a chance to get to the front door



I actually got out of the bath and ran down the street in a towel with soap in my hair one day after getting one of those through the door - he didn't actually have the parcel with him anyway... 


But I was surprised to see them asking us what we thought of the service - usually they more or less tell me to fuck off if I complain!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I actually got out of the bath and ran down the street in a towel with soap in my hair one day after getting one of those through the door - he didn't actually have the parcel with him anyway...
> 
> 
> But I was surprised to see them asking us what we thought of the service - usually they more or less tell me to fuck off if I complain!




I have their direct line somewhere but I think I lost it.  Gave to me before Christmas when they put a "mail monitor" on my post


----------



## ringo (May 8, 2007)

Looks like another take-away opening soon on Coldharbour Lane opposite Super Save in Loughborough J. Not sure what it's going to be but it's next door to the Jamaican place, Blessed something.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 9, 2007)

*Not quite Brixton but...*

There are always so many threads on this forum looking for hotels in Brixton.  The Dex members' lounge, club and hotel (above KFC) seems to be definitely happening (according to the lastest edition of Lambeth Life) - slated to open in June 2007. 

But also this new hotel in Camberwell got a stonkingly good review in The Guardian on Saturday.

The Church Street Hotel.  It's not the most budget option in London - but not massively unreasonable either - probably good for visiting parents etc.


----------



## malice (May 9, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> There are always so many threads on this forum looking for hotels in Brixton.  The Dex members' lounge, club and hotel (above KFC) seems to be definitely happening (according to the lastest edition of Lambeth Life) - slated to open in June 2007.




found this as well http://www.dexclub.co.uk/

£240 a year to drink above the kfc anyone? 

somehow I don't think their roof terrace is quite ready yet...


----------



## alexG (May 10, 2007)

The old cinema/shop/restaurant/camping centre on Briston Hill opposite the White Horse is getting a lick of paint in preparation for some sort of opening. Any ideas what might be appaearing soon?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 10, 2007)

alexG said:
			
		

> The old cinema/shop/restaurant/camping centre on Briston Hill opposite the White Horse is getting a lick of paint in preparation for some sort of opening. Any ideas what might be appaearing soon?




No, but I noticed a great big leasehold sign on it the other day


----------



## gaijingirl (May 12, 2007)

Mango Landin' have started doing food again which is good, but it used to be completely veggie and vegan which I liked.  Anyway here's the menu if anyone's interested.

SANDWICHESserved on organic Granary or White Buns with Lettuce Bacon Cheese Burger & Chilli Relish - £4.25 Spiced Bean and Tofu Burger & Chilli Relish (v) - £3.95 Home-made Fish Fingers and real Tartar Sauce - £4.15 Scrumpy Cider Sausages with Apple Chutney & Salad - £4.15 Marinaded Goat’s Cheese & Char-grilled Veg (v) - £4.25 SIDES Handcut Chips with Cheese and Jalepenos - £2.75/£3.75 Mixed Salad  £2.75 Chunky Bread and Butter £2.15 Chilli Nuts  / Marinaded Olives / Dried Tomatoes £2.00 SNACKS Grilled Butterflied Sardines with Herby Garlic Mayo - £3.75 Mushrooms on Toast Shallots & Balsamic (v) - £3.50 Thai Mussels with Coconut Milk, Lemongrass and Chilli - £3.75 Breaded Red Wine Risotto Balls Stuffed with Stilton (v) - £3.50 Hummous and Baba Ganoush with Bread (v) - £2.95 Snack Platters to Share (3-4 people) - £10.95 The mayo is home-made with organic egg yolks.All the relishes and chutneys are home-made,… …..basically everything is!! ORGANIC JUICES Fresh Organic JuicesCarrot, Beetroot, Ginger, Apple or Orange - £2.00Any Combo - £2.50 Open: Tues, Wed, Thurs: 6.00 – 10.00pmFri, Sat, Sun:  12 noon – 11.00pm Barbeques in the Garden every weekend during the Summer from 12 noon.Commencing Saturday, 5 May.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2007)

I ate there on my birthday - t'aint bad! And they've got these two Roman barmen who do European measures in the cocktails - drunktastic!


----------



## editor (May 12, 2007)

Anyone been to that poncey looking bar on Acre Lane (the one with the big windows and the grand piano on the first floor)?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Anyone been to that poncey looking bar on Acre Lane (the one with the big windows and the grand piano on the first floor)?


Acres - no, even though it's the closest to my gaff bar the Trintiy. I gave it three months when it first opened but it's still hanging on, and pretty busy at the weekends. Not sure about the private members' club though.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2007)

Another steam loco just puffed by, pulling a lovely train of chocolate and cream coloured Pullman carriages.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2007)

rain rain rain rain


and that will be some thunder and lightning, then.


----------



## Nickster (May 13, 2007)

*Nobhead outside KFC*

That crazy street preacher ("brothers and sisters - REPENT!!") is outside KFC ranting on and on about homosexuals and hellfire.

I feel like punching him.


----------



## mysterybadger (May 14, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It's a shame to lose a pub but The Two Woodcocks wasn't exactly renowned for its popularity


Damn shame. After five years I'd almost worked up the courage to go in there. Did they actually have, you know, beer and stuff? From the outside it always looked a bit doubtful.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 14, 2007)

YAY!  The Food and Wine shop next to Lick Finger (next to the former Two Woodcocks) is now 24 hour and sells booze!!


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2007)

The Two Woodcocks has an alcohol license application in the window (been there a couple of weeks now).


----------



## gaijingirl (May 14, 2007)

Greebo said:
			
		

> The Two Woodcocks has an alcohol license application in the window (been there a couple of weeks now).



See a page or two ago.  It's going to be a Portuguese restaurant and bar.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2007)

Lambeth is holding an "information and fun day" with "family entertainment, free gifts and information" for the Brixton central square project - tomorrow, Tate Gardens 10am-4pm.


----------



## quimcunx (May 20, 2007)

A pumpkin shaped glass carriage, pulled by 2 white plumed horses just went down brixton hill!  What's that about?


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2007)

wait and see what comes running back up the hill at, ooh, 5 past midnight?


----------



## quimcunx (May 20, 2007)

ooh, intrigue!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2007)

My housemate's friend works in Sainsbury's local by the tube on the checkout and wrote a song about his experiences!      Oh and bizzarely his name (or maybe it's his nom de plume) is Urb!! 

http://www.myspace.com/urbscrunting (Click on Sainsbury's Brixton)


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2007)

The bookies opposite me seems to be a hotspot for trouble these days -I've seen cops going in quite a few times in recent weeks.


----------



## gabi (Jun 22, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> My housemate's friend works in Sainsbury's local by the tube on the checkout and wrote a song about his experiences!      Oh and bizzarely his name (or maybe it's his nom de plume) is Urb!!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/urbscrunting (Click on Sainsbury's Brixton)




That is the dogs bollocks... love it..


----------



## zuszsa (Jun 22, 2007)

This morning outside the tube station there was a ruckus as a woman dragged a schoolgirl (of about 14yrs) away from a group of schoolboys. The daughter is screaming 'Mum don't embarrass me' and such like while the Mum is yelling 'stay away from them boys, they don't respect you' and the older sister is trying to calm things by loudly telling the boys to leave her sister alone. Reminded me of my mother trying to deal with my wayward sister. How shamed must the girl be????


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Cycling through Brixton this morning I saw two Dutch tour coaches disgorging large numbers of kids who looked to be in their late teens....

surely they're not sending them here from Amsterdam....  It's drugs tourism gone MAD!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2007)

I think someone tried to mug me or do me some kind of harm early on Saturday morning outside my house. I was coming home and spotted this fella about 100 yards in front of me, just outside my door. He looked a bit mental and was staring at me intently. I carried on walking confidently (never show fear), whilst wondering how I was gonna get past him, into my house. When I got 50 yards away, he turned around and sauntered to about 200 yards past my door and stopped. Relieved, I continued moving towards my door. He then started sprinting towards me as fast as he could, staring at me. I quickly got through the door and shut it. He then stopped and started walking casually away, with a sour grapes expression on his face. Weirdo!


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2007)

The Lounge is getting a big makeover, so it's closed for a while.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The Lounge is getting a big makeover, so it's closed for a while.


Hmmm. Didn't really need one did it?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 28, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Cycling through Brixton this morning I saw two Dutch tour coaches disgorging large numbers of kids who looked to be in their late teens....
> 
> surely they're not sending them here from Amsterdam....  It's drugs tourism gone MAD!!!



There often seem to be large groups of foreign schoolkids getting on the tube at about 9.30ish when I'm on my way to work. Usually German. Brixton must be a favourite unloading point for the tour coaches.


----------



## jung_guy (Jul 2, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I think someone tried to mug me or do me some kind of harm early on Saturday morning outside my house. I was coming home and spotted this fella about 100 yards in front of me, just outside my door. He looked a bit mental and was staring at me intently. I carried on walking confidently (never show fear), whilst wondering how I was gonna get past him, into my house. When I got 50 yards away, he turned around and sauntered to about 200 yards past my door and stopped. Relieved, I continued moving towards my door. He then started sprinting towards me as fast as he could, staring at me. I quickly got through the door and shut it. He then stopped and started walking casually away, with a sour grapes expression on his face. Weirdo!



Orang Utan you should definitely report that to the police- this nutter knows where you live! He might have done it before or try it again...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2007)

The Tulse Hill gate into Brockwell Park has been broken and unusable for coming up to two weeks now.... it's really beginning to piss me off - and everyone else on the Tulse Hill Estate I imagine.  

Still, it's only a matter of time before the genteel residents of Brockwell Row get fed up with us all traipsing though their gated community and something gets done about it.

I hope.


----------



## girasol (Jul 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Anyone been to that poncey looking bar on Acre Lane (the one with the big windows and the grand piano on the first floor)?



We used to walk past regularly when Magneze was living that way, it was always sooo empty!

I'm not sure how they kept it going for so long, we've never ever seen it busy, not once...


----------



## tarannau (Jul 2, 2007)

Aah Acres. Often I catch the bus on the way home and find Urban's not-so-young Milesy McGinty on the front window seats of the no.37. And from our prominent position there we often peer down at the not-so-packed rooms of Acres, performing a customer spot check on the way through as a routine in-joke- passing at 7-8 in the evening many, many times and there's very rarely a soul in there.

It's still open though, with the front revamped recently. Perhaps it's busier at weekends, but it's fair to say that their Piano bar and celebrity named food (Luther Vandross Chicken anyone?) hasn't been pulling in punters from all around.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> The Tulse Hill gate into Brockwell Park has been broken and unusable for coming up to two weeks now.... it's really beginning to piss me off - and everyone else on the Tulse Hill Estate I imagine.
> 
> Still, it's only a matter of time before the genteel residents of Brockwell Row get fed up with us all traipsing though their gated community and something gets done about it.
> 
> I hope.



I just came through there and was thinking just the same thing.

I got to where the gate is and was prepared to have to jump over the wall at the side as per usual but was impressed to discover that someone has helpfully dismantled some nearby railings and used them to form a kind of ladder on each side of the wall. Cheers!


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Didn't really need one did it?


Looks like the makeover wasn't that big after all as the Lounge is back open again.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 2, 2007)

There was a note stuck to the shutters explaining The Lounge's refurb this morning when I went past. Apparently the old frontage was rotting badly and needed replacement, particularly the big old window frames.

There was a little bit of history on the note too - the Lounge is apparently on the site of the first Greig's supermarket, an early rival to Sainsburys. And, judging from Maynard's note, they've done everything possible to preserve the shopfront as close to its original state as possible, with wooden frames instead of aluminium and so on. 

Does it look good now then?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 2, 2007)

crumbs that's some rain!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> I just came through there and was thinking just the same thing.
> 
> I got to where the gate is and was prepared to have to jump over the wall at the side as per usual but was impressed to discover that someone has helpfully dismantled some nearby railings and used them to form a kind of ladder on each side of the wall. Cheers!




That is effin' brilliant!!  Thanks for showing me that!!


----------



## clandestino (Jul 5, 2007)

A friend takes her baby son to a baby singing group on the Clapham borders. Today's excitement is that a dad turned up to the group too, with his child, and joined in the singing. So that's one group of women singing, and one bloke.

The bloke being Mark Owen.

 

Apparently the singing was a bit "subdued". Apart from Mark who was belting 'em out like a trooper.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 6, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> A friend takes her baby son to a baby singing group on the Clapham borders. Today's excitement is that a dad turned up to the group too, with his child, and joined in the singing. So that's one group of women singing, and one bloke.
> 
> The bloke being Mark Owen.
> 
> ...


That is *SO BLESS!* Mark Owen singing Hop Little Bunny Hop Hop Hop!


----------



## aurora green (Jul 6, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> That is *SO BLESS!* Mark Owen singing Hop Little Bunny Hop Hop Hop!



...bet the singing group'll be very busy next week.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 6, 2007)

I know!  Good on Mark, though, eh? At the height of his newfound fame too.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 6, 2007)

Is coldharbour lane blocked off or something?
Only the traffic down my street's gone absolutely mental...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2007)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Is coldharbour lane blocked off or something?
> Only the traffic down my street's gone absolutely mental...



Wasn't when I came through about 15 mins later...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> A friend takes her baby son to a baby singing group on the Clapham borders. Today's excitement is that a dad turned up to the group too, with his child, and joined in the singing. So that's one group of women singing, and one bloke.
> 
> The bloke being Mark Owen.
> 
> ...




BEST Brixton chitter chatter yet....


----------



## Crispy (Jul 8, 2007)

Massive police operation at Mass last night - was walking home at around 4:30, must have been at least 20 cars, 6+ vans, teams of guys running around, coralled groups of punters. Didn't seem 'planned' and more cars/vans were arriving all the time. Was far too knackerd to hang around and ask what was going on, but it looked pretty serious.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2007)

There was a *bastard* police helicopter thundering over my house this morning at *bastard* 8am.


----------



## marra (Jul 9, 2007)

*mark owen*

that sounds great. i have a friend who would love that. what class is it???


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2007)

Someone got knocked down on Sout Lambeth Road this morning - I think it was a young kid (or a very small adult) - they didn't look too good - an oxygen mask and heart massage was being applied


----------



## netbob (Jul 13, 2007)

there's a cashpoint going in on brixton hill: http://tinyurl.com/2nhg7p


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2007)

They put one in by Baba's chemist on the Hobgoblin corner - but it's still one of those ones you have to pay for.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2007)

The gate is fixed!!  After a series of notices put up by local residents - culminating with pictures of all the local councillors and details of their pay rises - Lambeth have finally fixed the Tulse Hill gate into Brockwell Park.

*rejoices*


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2007)

There's a free ATM at the new Sainsburys on Brixton hill,  which I will have to try and remember.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 13, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> The gate is fixed!!  After a series of notices put up by local residents - culminating with pictures of all the local councillors and details of their pay rises - Lambeth have finally fixed the Tulse Hill gate into Brockwell Park.
> 
> *rejoices*



Marvellous! No more wall-scaling gymnastics required.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2007)

There's a_ lorra lorra_ cops up to something by the junction of Somerleyton/Coldharbour right now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There's a_ lorra lorra_ cops up to something by the junction of Somerleyton/Coldharbour right now.




That's unusual 
























NOT


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> My housemate's friend works in Sainsbury's local by the tube on the checkout and wrote a song about his experiences!      Oh and bizzarely his name (or maybe it's his nom de plume) is Urb!!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/urbscrunting (Click on Sainsbury's Brixton)




Urb is now famous and on page 3 of the SLP who apparently read about it here first!!   

Today U75 Brixton chitter chatter - tomorrow Wembley....


----------



## clandestino (Jul 17, 2007)

There's a new illuminated pub sign outside Jamm!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> There's a new illuminated pub sign outside Jamm!


*faints*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2007)

memespring said:
			
		

> there's a cashpoint going in on brixton hill: http://tinyurl.com/2nhg7p




where exactly?  Mace/Nisa?  Somewhere else?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2007)

Lots of dodgy stuff is going on at that offy next to McDonalds


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> where exactly?  Mace/Nisa?  Somewhere else?


Google Maps reckons it's on the corner with arodene road, so opposite the shops downhill from blenheim gardens.


----------



## dirtyfruit (Jul 17, 2007)

<editor: material removed>


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2007)

wtf indeed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2007)

dirtyfruit said:
			
		

> My police source tells me it's <edit>


I wouldn't be surprised - I've seen some odd things going on - I've been locked in there whilst they're trying to imprison someone who's offended the lady who works theres. I was passing the other day and the police were there and it looked like they'd locked in another nutter.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't care about the <the things that can't be mentioned: ed>. I just want the fucking shop to open a bit earlier so I actually can buy a paper on the way to work without a detour. Call yourself Brixton News and not opening till after 10, well after the commuter rush - where's the fun in that. I demand a trade descriptions crack down.
  


That shop's a bit of a peculiar one though. The friendly old staff seemed to disappear unexpectedly overnight - LQ misses her brief Hindi conversations with them


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2007)

They're always friendly to me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Google Maps reckons it's on the corner with arodene road, so opposite the shops downhill from blenheim gardens.




Yeah, realised after it had to be that side 'cos the other side of the road is evens.


You mean where the 2nd hand furniture place is?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2007)

My hill mental map is pretty crap. Corner of arodene is best I can do ya


----------



## colacubes (Jul 17, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> They're always friendly to me



The women in there are always nice but there's a couple of blokes who work there who've been intimidating/bordering on sexual harassment a couple of times I've been in there.  Tend to avoid it now tbh


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2007)

dirtyfruit said:
			
		

> <editor: material removed>


Sorry, but I'm sure you understand that having such unsupported claims published here could cause us real problems....


----------



## dirtyfruit (Jul 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'm sure you understand that having such unsupported claims published here could cause us real problems....



Cool. I was wondering if it would be ok. Now I know. Reliable source mind


----------



## blue nun (Jul 18, 2007)

The Robert Elms show (BBC London) is from Brixton today they are outside the Ritzy at the moment.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2007)

The police have been called to the bookies on Coldharbour Lane so many times recently, they might want to consider opening an office in there.


----------



## Urb Scrunting (Jul 19, 2007)

*Urb Scrunting looking for gigs*

Hi Brixtonites,

My name's Urb Scrunting and I'm a singer songwriter. A wee while ago there was some chat about my song "Sainsbury's Brixton Local" on this sight and randomly a reporter caught it and did a story on the song which was in The South London Press last Friday.

My stuff can be heard at www.myspace.com/urbscrunting and downloaded at www.indiestore.com/urbscruntingmusic

Love to know what folks think of the song and if anyone can give me gigs, leads etc...I'm looking for places to do my stuff.

I heard there was a festival this weekend in Brockwell park? I'd be well up at playing a collection of my stuff there so if anyone is involved in organising could let me perform / busk that would be wicked.

Contact me at lucamatthew@googlemail.com

Cheers,

Urb


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2007)

Urb Scrunting said:
			
		

> Hi Brixtonites,
> 
> My name's Urb Scrunting and I'm a singer songwriter. A wee while ago there was some chat about my song "Sainsbury's Brixton Local" on this sight and randomly a reporter caught it and did a story on the song which was in The South London Press last Friday.


Hi

You're a bit late to get a gig at the Country Show now, but it's still worth a visit - it's a great day out.

I run a live music club  in Brixton - I'll give your stuff a listen later - but note that it's not really done to plug your own stuff much here. Adverts are _really_ frowned on, so you'd be better off just joining in with the general chat!

Enjoy the boards, but remember - no more plugging your own stuff please!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Urb.. I've sent you a pm (look at the top right hand side of the screen).


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2007)

New permanent sign on the, finally repaired, Dick Sheperd (Tulse Hill) gate warning all and sundry that it is an area where people experience crime in the evening.    I'm assuming that they mean if you walk across the (locked) park at night it's dangerous?  

Sometimes I feel like I live in a parallel universe ....


----------



## Winot (Jul 19, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> New permanent sign on the, finally repaired, Dick Sheperd (Tulse Hill) gate warning all and sundry that it is an area where people experience crime in the evening.    I'm assuming that they mean if you walk across the (locked) park at night it's dangerous?
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I live in a parallel universe ....



And they wonder why fear of crime outstrips crime itself.


----------



## Urb Scrunting (Jul 19, 2007)

*A reply and stuff*

Hi,

 Sorry about the plug, I totally understand the need to protect the chat forum from becoming an advertising/spam bin. I wouldn't have done it out of the blue but it was just due to some interest that seemed to come here before, I thought I'd do a shout out.

 Well I'm more of a Claphamite than a Brixtonite now, but still within striking distance. Still get down there a fair bit, was at The Prince last night at The Jamm....quite quiet, use to be busier a few months back. 

 Will get down The Country Fair on Saturday afternoon to have a wonder,

 Cheers,

 Urb


----------



## netbob (Jul 25, 2007)

the prince is getting a smoking shelter: http://tinyurl.com/2vv2tr 

oohh, and I saw the guy from the broken family band at the country show.


----------



## brix (Jul 25, 2007)

memespring said:
			
		

> the prince is getting a smoking shelter: http://tinyurl.com/2vv2tr



What's the Prince of Wales like?  It's quite close to where I live but I always forget it's there for some reason.  Everytime I go down Lyham Road, as I did earlier, I think how nice it looks, but I've never managed to get myself down there


----------



## Kanda (Jul 25, 2007)

Does anyone know when Dexclub is opening??


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jul 25, 2007)

Local website wins website of year award


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Local website wins website of year award


Way to go!

Nice to see you back posting here too!

And on another Brixton related note, a Merchant Navy steam locomotive just thundered by, pulling a lovely set of malachite green coaches.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Way to go!
> 
> Nice to see you back posting here too!
> 
> And on another Brixton related note, a Merchant Navy steam locomotive just thundered by, pulling a lovely set of malachite green coaches.




The Merchant Navy has trains?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The Merchant Navy has trains?


*adjusts band-aid glasses

It's the class of loco.

*zips up anaorak


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 31, 2007)

*Anarchy in the Latte anyone?*

The Prince Regent pub quiz descended into heckles and threats of violence last week. Its _just_a pub quiz.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh - do tell more!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2007)

snowy_again said:
			
		

> The Prince Regent pub quiz descended into heckles and threats of violence last week. Its _just_a pub quiz.



I was there last week and didn't see that??  Maybe it was in the other room?  The 3 tube Qs were Marble Arch/Cannon Street and somewhere else... maybe you're talking about a different week?


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 31, 2007)

Its a bit like the Archers in there... 

There's a couple of regular winning teams and a fair bit of chatter going around the room. Last week was a tie breaker question for the winner. When Normal Winning Team #1 lost the tie break, Normal Winning Team #2 chose to loudly tease them about how sad they were to see their rivals lose. Cue pushing and shoving, accusations of cheating and threats of violence etc. 

It would have never happened in Howards day, is all I can say. There's meant to be some reparations (in some form or other) tonight. I'm going for a swim, but I might just pop by on my way home to see the repercussions. 

NB. Sadly I didn't attend last week, so this is all second hand gossip.

Edited to add - pub quizzes and smoking bans don't really go hand in hand do they?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

The big crane that was looming over the bankrupt block of half built flats on Coldharbour Lane (opp Barrier Block) has finally been taken away. I wonder if that block will ever get finished?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2007)

Trinity Gardens is looking lovely at the moment. That is all.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 31, 2007)

The Lido appears to be full of flying ants. Which at least saved me from buying cake afterwards.


----------



## Bob (Jul 31, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The big crane that was looming over the bankrupt block of half built flats on Coldharbour Lane (opp Barrier Block) has finally been taken away. I wonder if that block will ever get finished?



I'm sure it will be - the place is almost finished and must have £10m worth of flats in it. Surely whoever the debtors are will eventually have the site sold to somebody who will complete it?


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

Bob said:
			
		

> I'm sure it will be - the place is almost finished and must have £10m worth of flats in it. Surely whoever the debtors are will eventually have the site sold to somebody who will complete it?


Well, it can't be looking good with the crane being taken away when there's still work to be done.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2007)

those things are in hot demand right now - I'm surprised it didn't get taken away sooner, tbh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2007)

I saw about 15 parakeets flying across Blenheim Gardens this evening.

It's the first time I've even seen them


----------



## tarannau (Jul 31, 2007)

The Hobgoblin's lease is still for sale. Someone's apparently offered a fair old sum for the last 2 years of the lease. Rumours of gastropub chain, but the plan I've heard involves turning one bar into a chinese restaurant and keeping the other running. Various surveyors, lawyers and chefs have apparently visted in the last week.

More later....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 31, 2007)

snowy_again said:
			
		

> Its a bit like the Archers in there...
> 
> There's a couple of regular winning teams and a fair bit of chatter going around the room. Last week was a tie breaker question for the winner. When Normal Winning Team #1 lost the tie break, Normal Winning Team #2 chose to loudly tease them about how sad they were to see their rivals lose. Cue pushing and shoving, accusations of cheating and threats of violence etc.
> 
> ...



Eh?  This just didn't happen!!  There was no tie break last week?  The winning team were miles ahead... (ETA I wish it had though - it would have been quite exciting and distracted us from our pathetic score!!) - I'm sure I would have noticed all of that happening!!

Agree about the flying ants though at the Lido.. although it didn't stop us getting cake....


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 31, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> those things are in hot demand right now - I'm surprised it didn't get taken away sooner, tbh.



25% of the worlds cranes are in dubai


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 1, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Eh?  This just didn't happen!!  There was no tie break last week?  The winning team were miles ahead... (ETA I wish it had though - it would have been quite exciting and distracted us from our pathetic score!!) - I'm sure I would have noticed all of that happening!!
> 
> Agree about the flying ants though at the Lido.. although it didn't stop us getting cake....



Then I shall have to go back to my sources and reprimand them for their rubbish info! Although the two (now suspected) offending teams were distinctly absent yesterday.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2007)

snowy_again said:
			
		

> Then I shall have to go back to my sources and reprimand them for their rubbish info! Although the two (now suspected) offending teams were distinctly absent yesterday.




   blimey it's all go!!  I heard two people leaving the Lido yesterday off to meet friends and trying to decide which pub to go to - they described the Prince Regent as a bit "All Bar One"....


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The Hobgoblin's lease is still for sale. Someone's apparently offered a fair old sum for the last 2 years of the lease. Rumours of gastropub chain, but the plan I've heard involves turning one bar into a chinese restaurant and keeping the other running. Various surveyors, lawyers and chefs have apparently visted in the last week.
> 
> More later....


Bummer.

I heard that there was a new landlady who was keen to put on new nights etc...


----------



## tarannau (Aug 1, 2007)

Aye, Jane's still there, but she's reliant on the brewery not selling the lease to someone else. Apparently the brewery's looking to resolve the situation, one way or the other, within 6 weeks. The landlady's hoping to stay on, either way, but it's entirely out of her hands. 

The Hob's always been a tough one to judge - depressing in the winter, but all tends to be forgiven in summer, when the customers come flooding back. But I reckon Jane's made a fairly decent stab of balancing things out there - new nights, jazz in the gazebo on Sundays, the occasional belly dancing conference (I shit you not) in the backroom. I like old Scolly and his relaxed West Indian kitchen in there too - a fiver and he'll (eventually) bring you a hearty plate of food with a smile. As the only pub in theimmediate area showing sport, it should also clean up once the footie season starts.

After the two year lease is up it'll be interesting to see how things pan out. I sense planning permission being sought - there are 11 rooms above the pub for a start...


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2007)

I noticed that the old Plough (Plug) on Stockwell Rd is turning into luxury flats.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 1, 2007)

How does a Pub turn into *luxury flats* ?

Surely it's just flats, not luxury flats? Didn't think there would be enough square footage to create luxury flats


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2007)

If it's got white walls and laminate floors, it's 'luxury'


----------



## Kanda (Aug 1, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> If it's got white walls and laminate floors, it's 'luxury'



Well that's bollox innit


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Well that's bollox innit


That's the language they speak in estatagentia


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> How does a Pub turn into *luxury flats* ?
> 
> Surely it's just flats, not luxury flats? Didn't think there would be enough square footage to create luxury flats




I think the price will reflect whether they're luxury or not


----------



## Kanda (Aug 1, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I think the price will reflect whether they're luxury or not



I think the area will dictate the price 

The whole luxury flats thing is bollox, all it serves to do is wind people like Ed up


----------



## christonabike (Aug 1, 2007)

Shiny taps included

The Plough has been in transformation for at least 5 years

I used to play in the pool nights down there, next thing I know I'm twatted in there on a dance night, and now flats, which I guess I shall never enter


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 1, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> blimey it's all go!!  I heard two people leaving the Lido yesterday off to meet friends and trying to decide which pub to go to - they described the Prince Regent as a bit "All Bar One"....



Well I can see truth in that accuasation, but its a convenient stumbling point between the Lido and home... there was an old geezer in there last night palpably shocked that they didn't sell crisps.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2007)

christonabike said:
			
		

> The Plough has been in transformation for at least 5 years



It's true. They started on the new bit to the right of the main building at least 4 of 5 years back (including digging out what looked like a big basement... don't know what that's for). 

I don't know why they're taking such an incredibly long time to build it.

I used to like that pub when I lived just across the road. Some quite funny nights in there. I seem to remember quite a lot of break-dancing going on on several occasions...


----------



## christonabike (Aug 1, 2007)

I guess the owners keep the building and wait for property prices to go up and up, and then sort it out once the right price has been reached

Could anyone confirm that this is what happens with empty buildings?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2007)

By the way, I was passing by there the other day and noticed they are demolishing the big factory-type building on the north side of Landor Road, just before it gets to Stockwell road.

They have demolished everything except for the concrete frame. Interesting to see how that is going to be incorporated into the new building. This is going to be more flats, presumably?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> This is going to be more flats, presumably?


"Luxury" one, no doubt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2007)

christonabike said:
			
		

> I guess the owners keep the building and wait for property prices to go up and up, and then sort it out once the right price has been reached
> 
> Could anyone confirm that this is what happens with empty buildings?




I think the Tent and Tarpaulin Shop and Dawn of the Raj may be an example


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I think the area will dictate the price
> 
> The whole luxury flats thing is bollox, all it serves to do is wind people like Ed up




Well how about "flats for young middle-class people with degrees who earn around £40,000 a year then"?



I'm not even on £20,000 a year


----------



## Kanda (Aug 1, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> "Luxury" one, no doubt.



Is your idea of luxury white walls and wood floor then Ed?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2007)

40k?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 1, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well how about "flats for young middle-class people with degrees who earn around £40,000 a year then"?



Yeah, I'm just having a laugh at the marketing of *luxury flats* which usually end up being tiny little fucking places that aren't really luxury at all, apart from the fact they are waterproof and have wooden floors and white walls 

I'm on more than that (but don't have a degree ) and can't afford to buy a bloody flat, I am thinking about buying with my ex!! to get back on the property ladder


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2007)

40k?  The new development at the bottom of Tulse Hill is marketing 1 bedroom flats for just under £200k.  It'd be a struggle to buy one of them on 40k!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2007)

I guess it's a bit of a luxury to be able to buy any property in London. Hence all flats are luxury, if you own them.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 1, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> I guess it's a bit of a luxury to be able to buy any property in London. Hence all flats are luxury, if you own them.



Yup, nail on head.

Regardless if they label them luxury or not, it's very unlikely that they are going to be sold at a price that is above what other properties in that area are sold for. 

They're not going to market them as *average homes* are they 

(My point is the frothing every time someone mentions *luxury flats* that clearly aren't luxury is hilarious, like it's some token class divide name)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> 40k?  The new development at the bottom of Tulse Hill is marketing 1 bedroom flats for just under £200k.  It'd be a struggle to buy one of them on 40k!




I know, but £40k to me is a lot considering I'm on less than half that , and I know people half my age earning that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I know, but £40k to me is a lot considering I'm on less than half that , and I know people half my age earning that.



Well that's the point Minnie - 40k _is_ a lot - to most people and it's still not enough to buy a flat/house in these parts!


----------



## clandestino (Aug 1, 2007)

The King Of Sardinia is finally being done up. There's been workmen in the last few weeks now. I had a peek inside a while back - the old bar and everything was still there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Well that's the point Minnie - 40k _is_ a lot - to most people and it's still not enough to buy a flat/house in these parts!




Yes, but if there's two young people in their 20s earning that then they've  got a hell of a lot more chance of getting on the property ladder than say, someone like me in their 40s, no qualifications and earning less than half that


----------



## tarannau (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh, and The Bar With No Name (aka cuntsbar) has suddenly developed some anodyne 'Z' name on one of its signs - Zanzibar or some nonsense on that.

Same decor, but with a whole word tacked onto a sign. What's that - the fourth attempt at rebranding. Here's a tip to the owner; it's not the name that's the problem...


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Yes, but if there's two young people in their 20s earning that then they've  got a hell of a lot more chance of getting on the property ladder than say, someone like me in their 40s, no qualifications and earning less than half that



I think we're on the same page here...... it's just that calling them ""flats for young middle-class people with degrees who earn around £40,000 a year then"? is probably not much more accurate than calling them "luxury flats" given that you could have 3 PhDs and an honorary degree from Harvard but if you're on 40k you'd still struggle.

How about "flats for people with more money than sense?"


----------



## Kanda (Aug 1, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> How about "flats for people with more money than sense?"



I'd go for "Flats for a fucked up housing market"

Cos really, if you could afford to buy, you would wouldn't you??


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2007)

I have bought - just not a "luxury flat" - I really do think that a lot of them are very bad quality and a complete rip off!


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> There's been workmen in the last few weeks now. I had a peek inside a while back - the old bar and everything was still there.


But not for long, I'd imagine


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2007)

Dunno what's going down on the Moorlands but there's been a long stream or siren blasting police cars and fire engines and there's an air ambulance hovering above.

Can't see or hear anything though.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 1, 2007)

Loads of coppers on Brixton Hill, not checking cars etc this time... checking people as they get off of buses!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> How about "flats for people with more money than sense?"




I'm happy with that, especially when I see "people with more money that sense" go to a cashpoint three times in one night to take £10 out and get charged £1.50 each time resulting in them being charged £4.50 to take out £30 and stand there saying "it's only £1.50".


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'm happy with that, especially when I see "people with more money that sense" go to a cashpoint three times in one night to take £10 out and get charged £1.50 each time resulting in them being charged £4.50 to take out £30 and stand there saying "it's only £1.50".


In the face, they shall be killed >_<


----------



## Pieface (Aug 2, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'm happy with that, especially when I see "people with more money that sense" go to a cashpoint three times in one night to take £10 out and get charged £1.50 each time resulting in them being charged £4.50 to take out £30 and stand there saying "it's only £1.50".



you spend too much time worrying about other people.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 2, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> you spend too much time worrying about other people.



yeah, relax minnie, let them piss their money away, it's not your problem!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> you spend too much time worrying about other people.




 

Kill them all then.  Happy?


----------



## zuszsa (Aug 8, 2007)

The Bill is being shot in Electric Lane.  I have to say that the on location catering looks very grim.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2007)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> The Bill is being shot in Electric Lane.  I have to say that the on location catering looks very grim.




Oh, maybe they could hire some "real hoodies".  Maybe the youth of Brixton will decide they want to become actors


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2007)

The Albert's reopening from its re-fit tomorrow (Thurs) and there might even be a little Offline party going on to celebrate!


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2007)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> The Bill is being shot in Electric Lane. .


Is there no end to the appalling gun violence on our streets?!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Is there no end to the appalling gun violence on our streets?!!!




well at least it's not another child.  Think of the children, not The Bill


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 8, 2007)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> The Bill is being shot in Electric Lane.  I have to say that the on location catering looks very grim.



Is that what was going on this morning? I cycled past it this morning and thought the worst after seeing an ambulance and police types. 

However, I did get some bicycle police man to look after my bike as I went into the shops in Herne Hill yesterday, the least he could do really after I managed to tell him off for his poor cycling etiquette last week.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 8, 2007)

It seems that the one way section of Brixton Water Lane might be getting a bicycle contraflow!! HURRAH!   (according to the latest LCC magazine)


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2007)

ooh!


----------



## netbob (Aug 9, 2007)

there's an application for more phoneboxes outside kfc, more places for people to piss in, nice: http://tinyurl.com/2bf5v6. Any objections need to go to this man IBlundell@lambeth.gov.uk  by friday.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 9, 2007)

Doesn't that application essentially see the replacement of four phone booth with four new ones a few feet away?


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 9, 2007)

"Application to remove  a) the carousel kiosk containing six BT public payphones on the pavement outside 421 Brixton Road and b) remove two BT public payphone kiosks located on the pavement outside 427-429 Brixton Road and replace them by installing four BT public payphone kiosks on the pavement outside 423 Brixton Road, 0.5m from the kerb."

Doesn't sound too bad tbh.  we get less phone boxes in total for public urination, shooting up, and vandalism.  is the new location any worse than the current ones, cos i'm not minded to object to this unless i'm missing something vital?


----------



## netbob (Aug 9, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound too bad tbh.  we get less phone boxes in total for public urination, shooting up, and vandalism.



yeah, guess so. just seemed like an opportunity to make them think about things, rather than just rubber stamping.


----------



## zuszsa (Aug 9, 2007)

What about the hovels/phone boxes by the Carphone Warehouse?  Could an objection be put in asking for the removal of those as a condition of planning approval?


----------



## zuszsa (Aug 9, 2007)

Just had a look at the map attached to the application and I think the phone boxes in question are the ones outside Carphone Warehouse - there's a railway pillar marked.  In which case - WooHoo.    Though I'm not clear if they are intending to remove the old 'New World' boxes too?


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2007)

The Hobgoblin's apparently set to close in just 4 weeks time, replaced by the aforementioned Chinese restaurant.

I will stress that I haven't spoken to the landlady yet, and there's no guarantee she'll know the future owners' plans. Maybe it'll be the half Chinese/half pub combo suggested earlier, maybe it's all been exaggerated, but it does seem like the lease is going to be sold and changes are coming.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 10, 2007)

Poor hob


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 10, 2007)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> What about the hovels/phone boxes by the Carphone Warehouse?  Could an objection be put in asking for the removal of those as a condition of planning approval?



i often wonder if we could just pay some crackhead 50 quid to drive a van into them.  it would do the job.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2007)

Poor pubs. Where am I going to watch the footie now? Half Moon, Ganleys, Regent, Commercial, and now the Hob... all purged or likely to be purged of troublesome things like football screens and less than compliant, quietly respectable punters buying food at gatropub prices.

We will fight them on the beaches, the beer gardens, the gazebos and the lounge bars. I'm going to find out more about this - the resistance starts here.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 10, 2007)

You could go to the Duke Of Edinburgh? Or is that too much of a schlep?


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2007)

The DofE's just a bit one-paced and rubbish though isn't it? It's a long walk for me - particularly when it leaves you with that meh feeling.

I'll miss the feeling of a proper local most. Whatever the Hob's flaws, it's one of the most diverse melting pots in all of Brixton.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The Hobgoblin's apparently set to close in just 4 weeks time, replaced by the aforementioned Chinese restaurant.


That *really* sucks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2007)

Mwahahahaha - another sports screen pub bites the dust. It pleases me.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Poor pubs. Where am I going to watch the footie now? Half Moon, Ganleys, Regent, Commercial, and now the Hob... all purged or likely to be purged of troublesome things like football screens and less than compliant, quietly respectable punters buying food at gatropub prices.
> 
> We will fight them on the beaches, the beer gardens, the gazebos and the lounge bars. I'm going to find out more about this - the resistance starts here.


*whispers

The Dogstar's got big screens for footie and there's a rumour that the Albert might be getting a slightly larger screen in.

Mind you, the Dogstar's got quite a few problems of its own right now...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2007)

Although it ain't great that the entire pub is to close. Is there not a law about this? Surely the Hob made money, so there's no great reason to change it into something else?


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Although it ain't great that the entire pub is to close. Is there not a law about this? Surely the Hob made money, so there's no great reason to change it into something else?


Sadly, there's nothing to stop property developers waving their big fat wads about and seeing off pubs that have served the community for decades, if not centuries. 

It's happening everywhere and it's horrible to see important parts of the community destroyed forever for short term profit.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Although it ain't great that the entire pub is to close. Is there not a law about this? Surely the Hob made money, so there's no great reason to change it into something else?



I'm not sure, but isn't the planning designation between a pub and a restaurant pretty darn similar? Change of use may not be a problem as a result.


----------



## dum dum (Aug 10, 2007)

No doubt the restaurant will fail in a couple of years,leaving the door open for the next developer to step in and convert it into flats.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2007)

Sadly, that's exactly what I said to LQ. Set the place up for failure and then they'll try and change planning permission, hence the unwillingness to invest in anything like adequate renovations or offer more than a 2 year lease.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 10, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The DofE's just a bit one-paced and rubbish though isn't it? It's a long walk for me - particularly when it leaves you with that meh feeling.
> 
> I'll miss the feeling of a proper local most. Whatever the Hob's flaws, it's one of the most diverse melting pots in all of Brixton.



Is the Sultan more your way? I think it's got a Man Ure bias whereas the fist In face is more Chelski.
I really miss the Commercial and Ganleys ...that were us south London Citeh types used to go. Now people are spread all over the place.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 10, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The Hobgoblin's apparently set to close in just 4 weeks time, replaced by the aforementioned Chinese restaurant.


absolutely gutted if this is true. it's been my local for the best part of 10 years. i will find out more tonight when i pop down there...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 10, 2007)

*reggae/ska fans*

just walked past Jamm on my lunchbreak and saw that The Beat are playing there next Thursday, 16 August. some breast cancer charity gig. anyone who's into a bit of ska should check them out...there's only rankin roger from the original 1980s line up, but they still do a wicked live show and play all the classics.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> Is the Sultan more your way? I think it's got a Man Ure bias whereas the fist In face is more Chelski.
> I really miss the Commercial and Ganleys ...that were us south London Citeh types used to go. Now people are spread all over the place.



Not that much closer. I'm between the Hob and the Effra really. But that's better than the Dof E. Really wish you hadn't mentioned the Man U thing though.

The Commercial and Ganleys were once great for watching the footie. One of my better mates around here's a Salford boy and huge City supporter - you could always count on a huge ABMU crowd for the big games - it was sweet seeing City crush Utd a few years back in Ganleys. It was amazing just how much noisier the City boys were.... and how fast the prawn-munching fairweathers left the pub.

Good times. Sadly they seem so far away. 

Fingers crossed for The Hob - local gossip's got a habit of streaking away after all - but I get the feeling things are a changing. Let's hope it's better than the initial reports suggest.


----------



## boozybirdie (Aug 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> *whispers
> 
> The Dogstar's got big screens for footie and there's a rumour that the Albert might be getting a slightly larger screen in.
> 
> Mind you, the Dogstar's got quite a few problems of its own right now...



What problems??  Possibly some types they may not want but no worse than most places........unless you know otherwise, share the goss


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 12, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Not that much closer. I'm between the Hob and the Effra really. But that's better than the Dof E. Really wish you hadn't mentioned the Man U thing though.



Well it was a while back but I;ve never been on a Man u night...obviously.




			
				tarannau said:
			
		

> The Commercial and Ganleys were once great for watching the footie. One of my better mates around here's a Salford boy and huge City supporter - you could always count on a huge ABMU crowd for the big games - it was sweet seeing City crush Utd a few years back in Ganleys. It was amazing just how much noisier the City boys were.... and how fast the prawn-munching fairweathers left the pub.



That was the Commercial surely? When Trevor Sinclair scored I thought my mate had gone into convulsions....he just lay on the floor laughing. Not only did we trash them 4-1 but they let Sinclair who was (kind words here) on a really bad run of form score.

Anyway I really mis those two joints. Both perfect for football but neither of them scuzzy or overly macho either.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 12, 2007)

Was in Brixton on Friday night and noticed that the skunk skunk bus shelter had been taken away. Lots of confused looking dealers wandering up and down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2007)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Was in Brixton on Friday night and noticed that the skunk skunk bus shelter had been taken away. Lots of confused looking dealers wandering up and down.




I thought there was something different when I stood there waiting to get a bus


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 13, 2007)

ARe they removing them once a year or something?  If you mean the no 2/432 bus stop.. that only became the skunk skunk whistle bus stop after all the dealers decamped from the 45 bus stop - after that shelter was taken down.  

Where will it end?  Maybe if they remove ALL the bus stops there will be no more drug dealing ever??


----------



## jchanning (Aug 13, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Maybe if they remove ALL the bus stops there will be no more drug dealing ever??



When I came through on the bus this evening it looked like the skunk weed boys were now loitering around the entrance of the nearby shopping arcade next to Woolies.


----------



## zuszsa (Aug 13, 2007)

jchanning said:
			
		

> When I came through on the bus this evening it looked like the skunk weed boys were now loitering around the entrance of the nearby shopping arcade next to Woolies.



They colonise don't ya know


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 13, 2007)

jchanning said:
			
		

> When I came through on the bus this evening it looked like the skunk weed boys were now loitering around the entrance of the nearby shopping arcade next to Woolies.



they've been there in the 16 months i've lived here.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 14, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Where will it end?  Maybe if they remove ALL the bus stops there will be no more drug dealing ever??



Once they've removed all the bus stops, they'll have to remove the shopping arcade and Woolworths. Then the rest of the High St, Electric Avenue and Coldharbour Lane. Then they'll have to knock down Atlantic Road and the railway lines, the Rec centre, the Ritzy and the Town Hall. 

Eventually, Stockwell, Clapham, Loughborough Junction, Herne Hill and Streatham will all have to be leveled to the ground.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2007)

I've just watched three charming youths (13yr old-ish) setting their dog on girls. One had to sit on top of a car to avoid the dog, while another fell to the floor while running away screaming.

The twats laughed at her misfortune. 

They all appear to know each other which was rather odd.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Once they've removed all the bus stops, they'll have to remove the shopping arcade and Woolworths. Then the rest of the High St, Electric Avenue and Coldharbour Lane. Then they'll have to knock down Atlantic Road and the railway lines, the Rec centre, the Ritzy and the Town Hall.
> 
> Eventually, Stockwell, Clapham, Loughborough Junction, Herne Hill and Streatham will all have to be leveled to the ground.





Well wider pavements ARE needed in Brixton don't you think?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 14, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Once they've removed all the bus stops, they'll have to remove the shopping arcade and Woolworths. Then the rest of the High St, Electric Avenue and Coldharbour Lane. Then they'll have to knock down Atlantic Road and the railway lines, the Rec centre, the Ritzy and the Town Hall.
> 
> Eventually, Stockwell, Clapham, Loughborough Junction, Herne Hill and Streatham will all have to be leveled to the ground.



I suppose they _could_ just provide an official shelter for the dealers?  

oh hang oh... that`d be dangerously like a cannabis cafe?   

oh well.. best stick to levelling South London instead...


----------



## flash (Aug 14, 2007)

The bus stops won't be coming back, trust me. Didn't think it would happen this quickly but they won't be coming back. Shock for the dealers is that they are no wide open to the CCTV down at McDonalds. Probably will now move up to the carousel of phoneboxes which we have discussed elsewhere. You'll get wider pavements as well.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 14, 2007)

I doubt it's that much of a 'shock' to the dealers - I've literally seen them play football round a selection of officers and community support coppers on KFC corner on more than a few occasions, so I doubt the greater visibility to CCTV will be that much discouragement to all but the most timid. 

It's more the people catching the bus that I feel sorry for. From having a couple of stops to shelter in, complete with 'service information' updates, they're now forced to cram themselves into the heaving doorway of Woolies when it rains, along with the displaced dealers. Thanks a flaming bunch Lambeth Council and the Police - nice forward thinking there in 'designing out' crime.

It's not rocket science for the police, nor does it take an expensive CCTV system and a razed urban landscape. If the will and bollocks were there they could try and arrest five or six lurkers by KFC, stick their hands in the bins and bash the telephone booths to recover some stashes - if a slacker like me can often see a pattern developing when waiting for one whole bus, then it shouldn't take an elaborate BB system to spot from afar and gather information.

Of course, that's not easy to take down a number of determined dealers, nor would a peaceful situation occur as result of such confrontation. But it's a bit grating to see this meagre, inconvenient removal of some of the few public comforts Brixton has wrapped us a some form of positive crime-reducing step. Leave the bus stops along and stop concentrating resources on easy arrests of silly but harmless drugs tourists down side streets - how's about you grow some bollocks and offer something else to the area, like some late night public toilets to help stop the flow of urine by Windrush Sq...


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 14, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> It's more the people catching the bus that I feel sorry for. From having a couple of stops to shelter in, complete with 'service information' updates, they're now forced to cram themselves into the heaving doorway of Woolies when it rains, along with the displaced dealers. Thanks a flaming bunch Lambeth Council and the Police - nice forward thinking there in 'designing out' crime.



Actually I agree with your post above.. but tbh.. it won`t make much difference not having the bus stop.. when not on my bike that`s my stop and 9 times out of 10 all the seating is taken up by the dealers anyway - so you can`t sit down 
~ it`s always the same guys, anyone using that bus stop regularly would recongise them.  The 432 for some reason doesn`t appear on the service updates anyway and the sevice update thing,　which I`ve found helpful elsewhere (on that particular bus stop) rarely seems to work anyhow.  It`s always been a case of Woolies doorway if it`s raining anyway!   That whole area is a mess!


----------



## flash (Aug 14, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> nice forward thinking there in 'designing out' crime



Really ironic that you have used that term, all boroughs have a crime prevention design officer (or similar title) working for the police departments. 

The politicians have favoured the removal of the shelters though. Either way bus passengers lose. 

When the shelter had it's back to the footway, perfect late night dealing territory blocked off from CCTV which the bus passengers had to huddle under standing next to some one aspiring to be a mini "Montana". Switch the shelter around, the passengers no longer had the company of the dealers but they would deal behind the shelter. Still not ideal.

By getting rid of the shelter as you say everyone is forced into Brixton Arcade. Or otherwise you end up standing in the rain (going on this years "summer").

Elsewhere you can hide under the awning of Iceland and on the northbound side of the road, no changes as there are no shelters.

As for toilets at Windrush? - good luck, who pays for the maintenance. Welcome to the world of the local authority.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2007)

flash said:
			
		

> Really ironic that you have used that term, all boroughs have a crime prevention design officer (or similar title) working for the police departments.
> 
> The politicians have favoured the removal of the shelters though. Either way bus passengers lose.
> 
> ...



Why can't they just move the CCTV to a spot where they CAN see them or is that too simple?


----------



## poster342002 (Aug 14, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I suppose they _could_ just provide an official shelter for the dealers?


One with bars on the windows sounds like a good idea.


----------



## poster342002 (Aug 14, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> 9 times out of 10 all the seating is taken up by the dealers anyway - so you can`t sit down


That makes me so angry. It's a whole "up yours - _we're_ in charge here" vibe from the dealers towards ordinary bus users. I mean - how dare we, the travelling public, think we've any sort of right to sit in our bus-shelters when they're more needed for _their _oh-so-vital trade, eh? 

Ratbags!


----------



## poster342002 (Aug 14, 2007)

.


----------



## flash (Aug 14, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Why can't they just move the CCTV to a spot where they CAN see them or is that too simple?



The bus shelter would act as a wall. CCTV is on the central reservation outside McDonalds from memory. Come closing time at KFC, the dealers moved out and behind the protection of the shelter. You would have to relocate it to Coldharbour and it would be a difficult spot at best.

Also what good does CCTV do unless you have someone that will actually arrest these guys (instead of CSO's - anyone seen the story about the 2, 16 year old CSO's who have been employed straight out of school).


----------



## teuchter (Aug 14, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Why can't they just move the CCTV to a spot where they CAN see them or is that too simple?



As others have pointed out... why does anyone need CCTV to see them anyway? IF there is a will to identify the dealers, all anyone needs to do is stand on the street for ten minutes and it is perfectly obvious.

Either, you decide you want to try and arrest them, and just arrest them because it is OBVIOUS who they are, and leave our bus stops alone,

Or, you just accept they are there (which seems to be the current approach as far as the police are concerned, otherwise they'd be making arrests) in which case, leave our bus-stops alone.

Personally, the dealers don't really bother me so I don't mind which of those options is adopted. But either way I don't see a justification for removing the bus shelters.

Perhaps Lambeth could hand out fliers at the top of the tube stops explaining that if you buy anything off the guys on the high street you will be paying above the market price and are liable to end up with a bag of lawn clippings. A kind of public information campaign, if you will.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2007)

You can't just arrest someone cos it OBVIOUS who they are! You have to catch them in the act


----------



## tarannau (Aug 14, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You can't just arrest someone cos it OBVIOUS who they are! You have to catch them in the act



IME, it's a lot easier to catch someone in the act if you're actually standing nearby, rather than in a control room watching one of many screens.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 14, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You can't just arrest someone cos it OBVIOUS who they are! You have to catch them in the act



Then catch them OBVIOUSLY in the act!

i.e. stand on the high street for ten minutes and pay some kind of vague attention to what is going on around you...


----------



## Bob (Aug 14, 2007)

As I understand it from the various police / ex police who post here the issue with arrest is that you need a bunch of guys to pin the dealer down and stop them swallowing their stash, plus a few professional witnesses to witness the whole thing if you're doing a sting. Plus you need a couple more on board to stop any of their mates assaulting the policemen as they're doing their job.

My preferred option would be to hassle the fuck out of them. ASBOs and dispersal orders are actually relatively easy to get since they don't need criminal standards of evidence. One you disperse people a bit then it gets harder for drugs tourists to find dealers, and less profitable for dealers. This effectively makes the drugs more expensive to the buyers, and less profitable for the sellers - effectively a tax on drugs. This will reduce the supply. Then you keep on doing anything that keeps on hassling them - remove phone boxes, use PCSOs to stand next to people filming them whenever they try somewhere new, stings etc.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 14, 2007)

Bob said:
			
		

> As I understand it from the various police / ex police who post here the issue with arrest is that you need a bunch of guys to pin the dealer down and stop them swallowing their stash, plus a few professional witnesses to witness the whole thing if you're doing a sting. Plus you need a couple more on board to stop any of their mates assaulting the policemen as they're doing their job..



Why can't a police officer simply pose as a buyer, whilst another covertly films the transaction?


----------



## Bob (Aug 14, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Why can't a police officer simply pose as a buyer, whilst another covertly films the transaction?



It's something to do with the number of witnesses they need, quality of evidence in filming, plus of course proof that they were actually sold it and didn't plant it afterwards etc. And I think they have to buy several times to get a conviction. Plus buying small quantities usually gets a light sentence because all you can prove is what they sold a small quantity on one or two occasions.... 

Still if you're going to do a hassling strategy then it's necessary....


----------



## jchanning (Aug 19, 2007)

Bob said:
			
		

> It's something to do with the number of witnesses they need, quality of evidence in filming, plus of course proof that they were actually sold it and didn't plant it afterwards etc. And I think they have to buy several times to get a conviction. Plus buying small quantities usually gets a light sentence because all you can prove is what they sold a small quantity on one or two occasions....



Then the law needs to change as it is tilted too far in the direction of the person   in the wrong.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 19, 2007)

The old cafe on Brixton Water Lane (just opposite the junction with Josephine Avenue) has been demolished. There's just a big hole there now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> The old cafe on Brixton Water Lane (just opposite the junction with Josephine Avenue) has been demolished. There's just a big hole there now.




I noticed that myself.  More flats?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> The old cafe on Brixton Water Lane (just opposite the junction with Josephine Avenue) has been demolished. There's just a big hole there now.


This building's gone too, no?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> This building's gone too, no?




I can't remember seeing it but as I'm normally too busy walking down Josephine Avenue keeping an eye out for muggers I don't normally notice that area much


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 20, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> The old cafe on Brixton Water Lane (just opposite the junction with Josephine Avenue) has been demolished. There's just a big hole there now.


Anastasi's. Used to be a great place for brekkie on the way to work. RIP.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 20, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> This building's gone too, no?


I think that building is opposite Anastasi's cafe.....not sure if it's still there though.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 20, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> This building's gone too, no?



I'm pretty certain it is still there. Certainly is a shop that's ben unused for years opposite where Anastasi's and the motor parts place once stood.

Never used Anatasi's much as I always gravitate to Cafe on the Hill but I liked the big scren in there that often had Sky Sports News on it. Other times though it had MTV Cribs showing.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 28, 2007)

[dull post / They're installing new lamp posts at the top end of railton road /dull post].


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I can't remember seeing it but as I'm normally too busy walking down Josephine Avenue keeping an eye out for muggers I don't normally notice that area much



This was covered in another thread...walking down BWL is actually shorter than Josephine. I know it doesn't seem that way but have a look at the map.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 28, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> This was covered in another thread...walking down BWL is actually shorter than Josephine. I know it doesn't seem that way but have a look at the map.


 
Yes, but Josephine's the prettier route


----------



## tarannau (Aug 29, 2007)

The Bar With No Name was firmly shut on Bank Holiday Sunday. Maybe he's finally run out of money and dodgy branding ideas?

The place opposite that used to be Atlantic 66 was also dead empty. Had my first drink in there in deathly quiet surroundings, watching veterans tennis between Courier and Pat sodding Cash - hated em them then, like them even less now they're slow, arthritic and even less interesting. Still, 2 people did arrive to set up a party as we were leaving. No guests though.... and it was 10pm...


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 29, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The Bar With No Name was firmly shut on Bank Holiday Sunday. Maybe he's finally run out of money and dodgy branding ideas?
> 
> The place opposite that used to be Atlantic 66 was also dead empty. Had my first drink in there in deathly quiet surroundings, watching veterans tennis between Courier and Pat sodding Cash - hated em them then, like them even less now they're slow, arthritic and even less interesting. Still, 2 people did arrive to set up a party as we were leaving. No guests though.... and it was 10pm...



Hey don't knock the Cash. 
It's old chitter-chatter (more like chitted-chatted in fact) but a year or so ago Cash and his minder/sponsor turned up to see this LOUD New York band called Bad Wizard at the Windmill. Barmaid at the time was an Aussie and she got excited. He actually did look young for his age.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 30, 2007)

Ken Livingstone is going to be in Brockwell Park this Thursday, 30th August at 2pm at Brockwell Hall - actually that`s today it seems!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> actually that`s today it seems!


 
it is, it doesn't seem


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 30, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> it is, it doesn't seem



It does seem when you`re as many time zones away as I am!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It does seem when you`re as many time zones away as I am!


 
ah right, keep forgetting you're in Japan, in which case it was the 30th in Japan before it was the 30th here


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 30, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> ah right, keep forgetting you're in Japan, in which case it was the 30th in Japan before it was the 30th here



Exactly!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Exactly!!!


 
How far ahead are you, I'm guessing 6-8 hours?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm back now.  It's 8 hours ahead now and 9 when the clocks change.  I wasn't exactly on a normal schedule there either - the last week or so I didn't get to be much before 4am there due to various parties etc with people I hadn't seen for years - the next week here's going to be interesting too with the old jet lag (I never suffer it on the way there but really don't cope with the way back!)


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2007)

I recommend: a large piss up tonight.
That'll put you straight.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 1, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I recommend: a large piss up tonight.
> That'll put you straight.



I already had a bit of duty free Baileys this morning at about 6:30am...   I'd just woken up but if felt like evening so i thought.. why not!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 1, 2007)

There is a man in the market this afternoon with a large snake around his neck and a polaroid camera.


----------



## zuszsa (Sep 1, 2007)

Snake Man - he shows up a few times a year.  When I know he's about I sit in my window and enjoy watching the reactions of passing shoppers - some squeal/scream, some do a double take and some stop and pat the snake and ask to have their photo's taken with it round their shoulders - which is what the polaroid is for - he used to charge £2, but that was a few years ago so I magine inflation has increased the charge   I stopped for a pat of the snake a couple of years ago - he's lovely


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 1, 2007)

The man in my local newsagents let me off 75p!! *75p!!*  Said I could bring it in next time...

that's pretty damn trusting I thought!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 4, 2007)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> One with bars on the windows sounds like a good idea.




Ignoring the skunk dealers and focussing on the mugging/crack selling/ gun toting loons on somerleyton road/corner with coldharbour would be a better allocation of resources in my opinion.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 4, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> There is a man in the market this afternoon with a large snake around his neck and a polaroid camera.


 

I saw a guy walking down Blenheim Gardens the other day with a TARANTULA on his shirt


----------



## Greebo (Sep 4, 2007)

The Mormons are back - 2 pairs of them were in Acre Lane this afternoon


----------



## gabi (Sep 4, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I saw a guy walking down Blenheim Gardens the other day with a TARANTULA on his shirt



I just smashed to death with the yellow pages what looked like a tarantula in my lounge. Fucking huuugee....I'm a complete arachophobe so was lucky that i had just consumed several ciders at my mates. I nailed it. Fearless!!

Hmm, a mate of mine is purchasing a tarantula from here: http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/index.php

Awesome - I wish i wasn't scared of the fuckers, i think theyre amazing really.


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> There is a man in the market this afternoon with a large snake around his neck and a polaroid camera.




I have a faded poloroid of myself with the snake taken by a chap in the market about 20 years ago.

So is the snake bigger? Or is it a new snake?

He gave me the photo for free, but I don't recall his reason. Perhaps he was just feeling generous.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I saw a guy walking down Blenheim Gardens the other day with a TARANTULA on his shirt



Was he aware of this fact?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I have a faded poloroid of myself with the snake taken by a chap in the market about 20 years ago.
> 
> So is the snake bigger? Or is it a new snake?



Post the photo and I'll be able to tell you!


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2007)

The Texaco garage outside my gaff has now turned into a ramshackle car washing business with a fucking huge heap of rat attracting bin bags shunted in the corner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Was he aware of this fact?


 
Well considering he was wearing a bright white shirt and it was on his chest and he was walking around looking right smug - I'd imagine so  

I was going to say to him that it should be on a lead but I didn't have the bottle


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The Texaco garage outside my gaff has now turned into a ramshackle car washing business with a fucking huge heap of rat attracting bin bags shunted in the corner.


 

The Elf garage (latterly the Tyre Centre) has also been turned into a ramshackle car-washing business as well


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 7, 2007)

*Travails up Railton Road*

Half the Jesus and Mary Chain guitars have just been unloaded from the back of a knackered red Nissan van behind the Academy.

Some Juggernaut has driven into the railway bridge on Atlantic / Somerleyton. The lorry seem to have got off worse, although you wouldn't believe it judging by the number of random policemen standing around wearing different hats. 

The builders working in a house opposite Harmony had just had someone run in and pinch some tools and run off (I think)

The Law Centre's had another window bashed in. 

Rosie's cafe still remains the most expensive place to buy lunch in Brixton. 

My office is boiling.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2007)

snowy_again said:
			
		

> Some Juggernaut has driven into the railway bridge on Atlantic / Somerleyton. The lorry seem to have got off worse, although you wouldn't believe it judging by the number of random policemen standing around wearing different hats.


I have pics to post later!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 7, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I have pics to post later!


 
Oh, looking forward to them.  did you get a picture of the notice stating words to the effect that if you crash into the bridge...


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2007)

Here you go:

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/photos/coldharbour-bridge-crash.html


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2007)

Spotted outside Brixton tube: a handful of 911 loons with DIY placards demanding that 9/11 be investigated now!

Way to go fellas! Standing outside a closed tube station in sth London will surely hit The Man where it hurts!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 16, 2007)

The tennis court area in the park has been roped off all day after a body was found there this morning.  No suspicious circumstances... it seems it might be a drugs overdose (from what the community copper was saying).


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2007)

Doh! Daft bus driver misses the Gresham Road turnoff and heads down Coldharbour Lane!






http://www.urban75.org/brixton/photos/wrong-turn-bus.html


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw mad rasta stick guy getting put in the back of a police van this morning.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 17, 2007)

That's a shame. Ju***'s an irritating flake a lot of the time, but he's harmless enough and (allegedly) got a good heart under all the muttering nonsense.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 17, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> That's a shame. Ju***'s an irritating flake a lot of the time, but he's harmless enough and (allegedly) got a good heart under all the muttering nonsense.


 
I hadn't seen him around much in the last couple of weeks and then saw him last week.  He was being very quiet... for all of two minutes


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2007)

There's a see through police cell plonked in Tate Gardens today.


----------



## poster342002 (Sep 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There's a see through police cell plonked in Tate Gardens today.


What's it for?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 17, 2007)

imprisoning invisible people? or ghosts?


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2007)

It's to give gun totin' bad bwoys a flava of where their criminal lives might be leading, innit!


----------



## poster342002 (Sep 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It's to give gun totin' bad bwoys a flava of where their criminal lives might be leading, innit!


Do you think it'll work or is the point lost, do you think?


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2007)

poster342002 said:
			
		

> Do you think it'll work or is the point lost, do you think?


Dunno, but aparently the cell has already gone from the site.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Dunno, but aparently the cell has already gone from the site.


You mean it's been nicked? *Find them and lock 'em up!*


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 18, 2007)

The Bear on Camberwell New Road is starting a new pub quiz at eight tonight. (Its run by Andy the ex-bar manager from the regent and the old chef from there too). 

ETA - there was some tiny piece in one of the crap freesheets yesterday about the transparent cell in Tate Gardens. Moving it out by the afternoon is hardly going to enable their intended audience to see it is it?


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2007)

The old Tongue and Groove is having a refurbishment and is looking a lot less poncey.


----------



## nebulous (Oct 1, 2007)

there was a load of riot police called to josephine avenue yesterday afternoon to restarin a woman wielding a machete.  Road was blocked off and everything-apparently no-one was hurt and she was receiving medical attention in the ambulance when I walked past.  There were shit-loads of police though.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 5, 2007)

*a chorus of angelic children*

Walked past my house in crocodile formation this morning, all singing in harmony. Its strangely made my day (well them and the two Pasteis de Nata from the Portuguese deli at the bottom of Atlantic I had for breakfast). 

In less interesting news, they've resurfaced some of Atlantic Road, where fish juice seems to corrode the tarmac.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2007)

I shall be gracing Brixton with my presence this evening


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2007)

Now my postcode is SW9 not SE1..... 

Which forum should I hang out it more?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 6, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> That's a shame. Ju***'s an irritating flake a lot of the time, but he's harmless enough and (allegedly) got a good heart under all the muttering nonsense.



if he was a white man saying all black men were batty men he wouldn't last very long would he though! mental illness or not 

always makes me smile though


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2007)

Tongue and Groove now called the Beach Bar or summat.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe I missed this, but the Bang Bang/Bar With No Name is now called Tangeir. Not sure of the significance of the (mis)spelling...


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2007)

Popped in the Beach Bar. It looks quite nice but apparently booze prices are so steep they're virtually vertical.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Maybe I missed this, but the Bang Bang/Bar With No Name is now called Tangeir. Not sure of the significance of the (mis)spelling...



Is it actually open though? I haven't seen any signs of life in there for weeks.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 8, 2007)

I went past it around 7.30pm on Friday in a minicab, and an advert for the bar came on the radio. So something must be happening...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 11, 2007)

Sunday 14 October, there's a drawing day for kids in Myatts fields park - organised by the Myatts Fields Project Group.


----------



## g force (Oct 11, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Popped in the Beach Bar. It looks quite nice but apparently booze prices are so steep they're virtually vertical.



Yep they do a £10 champagne cocktail


----------



## gabi (Oct 11, 2007)

g force said:
			
		

> Yep they do a £10 champagne cocktail



Thats not that expensive...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2007)

So what closed down Brixton News, then, hmm?
Was it the deleted rumour on this thread? Or something more mundane?

I'm just voicing my curiosity btw - keep anything dodgy under cover, eh. wink wink


----------



## g force (Oct 11, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> Thats not that expensive...



£10 for a small-ish alcoholic drink is expensive. Esp on Brixton Hill!


----------



## gabi (Oct 11, 2007)

Its not on brixton hill is it? I thought it had taken over from T&G. ie, atlantic rd...

A tenner for a quality well made cocktail is par for the course tho i think. I dont think it was much cheaper there as the T&G.


----------



## Spark (Oct 13, 2007)

The portuguese deli has started to sell sparkly fish lady's pictures, all the money going to her.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 16, 2007)

Seriously, spark?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought they just bought lots of them


----------



## malice (Oct 16, 2007)

Spark's sister here, she says there's a sign up, saying for sale, pictures from Brixton's most prolific artist, all proceeds to the artist.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 17, 2007)

Proceeds is an ambiguous term. Remeber that next time you go out to a night and it says "all proceeds to charity".


----------



## Spark (Oct 17, 2007)

i can't remember the exact wording of the sign.  it may have said that all the money goes to her, which is pretty unambigous, it may have said proceeds. 

I don't thind that the people in the portuguese deli are trying to mislead and exploit her, it seemed to me just a nice thing to do to help her sell more pictures.

anyway, the sign was there on saturday.  if people want to check i'm sure they can.


----------



## fjydj (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone seen the police outside the fridge this afternoon, half a dozen marked cars and vans parked all over the red route, another half dozen uniformed police (not plastics ones i think) a heap of TFL people... all to razz a fare dodger or two.

I've just walked pas there twice, what an horrible intimidating atmosphere they've created, no eye contact, no smile, no sorry we're blocking the pavement but we've just here today... horrible.

It didn't even look a sting to catch criminals/gun/knife carriers who chances are are also fare dodgers. Just looked like support for "revenue protection".


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2007)

There was a ton of Old Bill action inside the Living Bar last night. At least two wagon loads of rozzers steamed in and they were there for some time.

Elsewhere, the rest of the scaffolding's come down off the half finished building on Coldharbour lane, so that means it's royally borked now.


----------



## fjydj (Oct 21, 2007)

...couldn't make it up now if I tried now, was just cycling home up the street behind the ritzy to avoid being on coldharbour lane, and got a blast on the horn from some twat who then drives past me with no inches to spare as fast as he could. No surprise to see a minicab sticker on his back window. I think to myself i bet if anything I'll get done for pavement cycling opposite the fridge and he'll be totally ignored for both horn blasting after 11 and stupid driving. 


And what should happen, there are two plastic coppers at the crossing opposite the ritzy!!! I get told "sir don't cycle on the pavement"

thank god they were there to remind me to take the dangerous route around the church and risk my life on a three lane freeway and  not take the safe route  up an empty pavement.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 22, 2007)

*Spotted!*

The actress, Elizabeth Berrington, buying her lunch in M&S and then the Portuguese deli over the road. 

Made a fewl of myself by doing that smiley hello thing you do to people you sort of recognise, before realising that you don't know them from Adam and they're just that person off the telly.

With that luck, I'm due to knock over James Nesbitt on my way home, with the cry of "you don't shop in Asda, you're always in Mimosa buying posh ham".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 22, 2007)

snowy_again said:
			
		

> The actress, Elizabeth Berrington, buying her lunch in M&S and then the Portuguese deli over the road.
> 
> Made a fewl of myself by doing that smiley hello thing you do to people you sort of recognise, before realising that you don't know them from Adam and they're just that person off the telly.
> 
> With that luck, I'm due to knock over James Nesbitt on my way home, with the cry of "you don't shop in Asda, you're always in Mimosa buying posh ham".


 
Elizabeth Berrington?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 22, 2007)

exactly! 

Secrets & Lies, I guess is her most famous thing, but she was in The Office and the last run of Abigail's Party...

Completely forgotten how to post images: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








And yes, I did spend five minutes on google trying to work out who she was.


----------



## Not a Vet (Oct 22, 2007)

Talking of Jimmy Nesbitt, he was drinking in the Regent last night


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 22, 2007)

Not when i was he wasn't.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 22, 2007)

Could well have been though, He's like a gastropub whore mind - when the Commercial first opening he was ligging in there, then he was to the Regent, then to the Bishop.... and now back to the Regent again. 

He's one of those annoying celebs who always winks at you, as if you're trying to catch his eye or something.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2007)

Look what we've got outside our block!  Nice, eh?


----------



## Not a Vet (Oct 22, 2007)

Re Jimmy, he came in about 8 last night with a mate, not that I was stalking or anything!


----------



## Jonti (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking across Brockwell Park from the south-west (tulse hill) corner on a bright afternoon is increasingly spectacular. The autumn leaves are going canadian!


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 23, 2007)

It does get a cracking sunset. Sort of miss my old flat that over looked the back of the park by the lido.


----------



## brix (Oct 23, 2007)

*Fire on New Park Road last night*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7057713.stm

How they decided that New Park Road is in West Norwood I don't know


----------



## Kanda (Oct 23, 2007)

Apparently, Estate agents are now calling it New Park Village. A result of which is one person I know property value rising 10k


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2007)

brix said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7057713.stm
> 
> How they decided that New Park Road is in West Norwood I don't know


 

   Maybe you should correct them and let them know that it's neither in West Norwood or S E London


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 23, 2007)

Spark said:
			
		

> The portuguese deli has started to sell sparkly fish lady's pictures, all the money going to her.


the lady who sells the pics made of sparkly tape and glitter and things, outside iceland?

if so, i bought one off her on friday. it's either a leaf in front of a double sunset, or a tulip.

it's beautiful


----------



## zuszsa (Oct 23, 2007)

I too have a sparkly lady original - it's of a flower (her bird phase having ended) and I adore it  I have it arranged so the sun moves across it during the day and the sparkly stuff changes.


----------



## zuszsa (Oct 23, 2007)

And in other news - I've just had a chat with some construction type chappies out the back of the Brixton Tube and asked them when they thought they might be finishing. I was told that they are now turning the walk through into office space and the public won't be getting an electric lane entrance/exit. Bugger - it would have shaved at least 20seconds off my morning walk to the Victoria Line.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2007)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> And in other news - I've just had a chat with some construction type chappies out the back of the Brixton Tube and asked them when they thought they might be finishing. I was told that they are now turning the walk through into office space and the public won't be getting an electric lane entrance/exit. Bugger - it would have shaved at least 20seconds off my morning walk to the Victoria Line.


 

That's appalling.   Think of the extra 20 seconds you could have had in bed


----------



## zuszsa (Oct 23, 2007)

tell me about it  

What interests me is that they have been constructing this walkthrough entrance for the seven years I have been living here.  My grandmother (a handywoman true) could have finished it quicker. Why is it taking so long - the people need to know


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 23, 2007)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> And in other news - I've just had a chat with some construction type chappies out the back of the Brixton Tube and asked them when they thought they might be finishing. I was told that they are now turning the walk through into office space and the public won't be getting an electric lane entrance/exit. Bugger - it would have shaved at least 20seconds off my morning walk to the Victoria Line.


And it looks like there may still be other plans for the rest of that "triangle" between atlantic road and electric lane....the most recent page of the brady's thread includes a proposal to do up bradys, but refers to some other work LBL have in hand...

anyone know about that? Brixton central regeneration plan or something?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2007)

The scaffolding's going back up again on that big Coldharbour Lane redevelopment, one year after the developers went bust.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2007)

zuszsa said:
			
		

> tell me about it
> 
> What interests me is that they have been constructing this walkthrough entrance for the seven years I have been living here. My grandmother (a handywoman true) could have finished it quicker. Why is it taking so long - the people need to know


 

Yes, but look how long it took them to stick the lift and escalators in the tube


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2007)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> anyone know about that? Brixton central regeneration plan or something?



Hmm. No planning applications this year, so if there is something moving, it's still in early stages.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 25, 2007)

Brand new white and pink vans driving round Brixton with "LAMBETH GUMBUSTERS" emblazoned on the side.

"_Lambeth streets chewing gum solutions_" or some such. I will sleep much easier at night now knowing this issue is being addressed!


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed one of them yesterday.  Cue the rest of my walk wondering if they were really necessary, as Brixton doesn't really have a problem with dropped gum compared to anywhere i've lived in East London.  But maybe that's _because_ they exist.


----------



## netbob (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks like the hotel thingy above the prince is getting ready to open, theyve put in an application for an illuminated sign: http://tinyurl.com/2vuynz


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2007)

Went to bed to the sound of a helicopter hovering overhead, woke up to the sound of a helicopter hovering overhead.


----------



## slcr (Oct 28, 2007)

Um, was anyone else near the Telegraph kept awake through the early hours of this morning by the music?  I was in the estate on the other side of the road and had all the [double glazed] windows shut.. Surely pubs aren't allowed to make that much noise?


----------



## brix (Oct 28, 2007)

slcr said:
			
		

> Um, was anyone else near the Telegraph kept awake through the early hours of this morning by the music?  I was in the estate on the other side of the road and had all the [double glazed] windows shut.. Surely pubs aren't allowed to make that much noise?



I live on New Park Road and I wasn't kept awake by the music but I was kept awake by people leaving the club, pissed or whatever, shouting, rowing, crying, screaming, etc. until well after 4am.


----------



## netbob (Oct 29, 2007)

The Brixton Society are having a book launch:



> dedicated to the life of Brixton including pen portraits/testimonies to lives of people who have lived/worked/contributed there e.g. Herman Ouseley, Linda Bellos, Donald Hinds et al. A short film of the Lambeth Bicentenary Abolition commemoration event held earlier this year will also be shown.
> 
> The event will be held at: Brixton Tate Library, Brixton Oval on Wednesday 31 Ocober 2007 commncing at 7.00pm.


----------



## netbob (Nov 3, 2007)

And guess what this pub is going to be turned into?:

http://tinyurl.com/36c9ud


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2007)

memespring said:
			
		

> And guess what this pub is going to be turned into?:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/36c9ud


 


Bloody hell.  I didn't even know it was shutting


A lot of screws drink there don't they


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2007)

Cafe au lait - the nice cafe opposite The Hobhootagoblin - is closing down...   With Anastacias gone too this is a bit sad.  Whilst the Tulse Hill Row of shops seems to (slowly) be getting better, the stretch on Brixton Water Lane seems to be suffering.  There's still too many unused shops on both bits though.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 6, 2007)

It closed down a fair while ago didn't it? Liked the people in there (and the bacon, plantain and cheese baguette) but there wasn't really much to recommend it outside of that, not least because of the fact that half the menu always seemed to be off.

TBH I suspect the presence of Real Taste, which has proved very popular,  helped wipe it off the map. Equally they've had a couple of nasty (gun based) incidents in there which probably helped to discourage the owners.

Lot of competition around that stretch really - it's a little tough to see how that many food places be sustained.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 6, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Bloody hell.  I didn't even know it was shutting
> 
> 
> A lot of screws drink there don't they



...and Chelsea fans though the two don't seem to be mutually exclusive; the crews are just the more liveral ones


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> ...and Chelsea fans though the two don't seem to be mutually exclusive; the crews are just the more liveral ones


 

oh yeah, forgot about that


----------



## Kanda (Nov 7, 2007)

> I am writing to let you know that from Saturday 10 November 2007, route 59 will be extended from Euston to King's Cross, serving the British Library and the new St. Pancras International station.



fwiw


----------



## malice (Nov 7, 2007)

That is quite useful as the 45 is so slow – don't suppose it's becoming a 24hr bus is it?


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 7, 2007)

Bus route 415 starts in January running from Tulse Hill to Elephant via Brixton and Oval. This will result in the 432 having a reduced frequency.
For all bus related enquiries, including timetables, I've found http://www.londonbusroutes.net/changes.htm very useful


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Not a Vet said:
			
		

> Bus route 415 starts in January running from Tulse Hill to Elephant via Brixton and Oval. This will result in the 432 having a reduced frequency.
> For all bus related enquiries, including timetables, I've found http://www.londonbusroutes.net/changes.htm very useful


 

yeah, but the 432's a pretty new(ish) route anyway isn't it?


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 7, 2007)

They've found that there is huge demand for the buses along the section from Tulse Hill to Brixton so they are introducing the 415 to address it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Not a Vet said:
			
		

> They've found that there is huge demand for the buses along the section from Tulse Hill to Brixton so they are introducing the 415 to address it


 

It's taken them this long?     Jesus, I've lived in Brixton since 1985 and could have told them that then  

All very well, but if they all turn up together like the Nos. 2s and 3s, it's not going to be much help if you have to wait another 1/2 for the next group of them


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2007)

I notice from that website that they are changing the 333 as well, so that it goes via Stockwell.

For the first time ever (well, since I've been in London) it will be possible to go from Brixton Hill to Stockwell without changing buses. Isn't that exciting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> I notice from that website that they are changing the 333 as well, so that it goes via Stockwell.
> 
> For the first time ever (well, since I've been in London) it will be possible to go from Brixton Hill to Stockwell without changing buses. Isn't that exciting.


 

Yes, I saw that but wondered if it was a temporary thing and there was what looked like a date on it so was wondering if it was due to roadworks or something


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 7, 2007)

No the 333 change is permanent, its all linked with the new 415


----------



## rennie (Nov 7, 2007)

Not a Vet said:
			
		

> Bus route 415 starts in January running from Tulse Hill to Elephant via Brixton and Oval. This will result in the 432 having a reduced frequency.
> For all bus related enquiries, including timetables, I've found http://www.londonbusroutes.net/changes.htm very useful



Oh no. I use the 432 to get home at night.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Not a Vet said:
			
		

> No the 333 change is permanent, its all linked with the new 415


 

Well that's good, but just the No. 2 going to Stockwell wasn't enough.

Now we just need another bus that goes to Victoria.

Trying to get on the No. 2 at Brixton to go to Victoria is a nightmare.  I ended up going back to using the tubes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> For the first time ever (well, since I've been in London) it will be possible to go from Brixton Hill to Stockwell without changing buses. Isn't that exciting.


 

Oh, have only just realised that aspect of it.

Now the problem will be if I decide to go to Elephant, will I not end up there or will it still go to Elephant?


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 7, 2007)

Not sure if it still will go to Elephant, it's says diverted which would suggest that it still will though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Not a Vet said:
			
		

> Not sure if it still will go to Elephant, it's says diverted which would suggest that it still will though


 

Sounds like a route to avoid and better off sticking with the 133.  Looks like the 333 might be a long way round


----------



## Pip (Nov 7, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> I notice from that website that they are changing the 333 as well, so that it goes via Stockwell.
> 
> For the first time ever (well, since I've been in London) it will be possible to go from Brixton Hill to Stockwell without changing buses. Isn't that exciting.


WHAAAT? That's my bus! It picks me up right by my house and drops me off right outside all the places I regularly go. We'll just see about that


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> I notice from that website that they are changing the 333 as well, so that it goes via Stockwell.
> 
> For the first time ever (well, since I've been in London) it will be possible to go from Brixton Hill to Stockwell without changing buses. Isn't that exciting.



As a Brixton Hill resident I shall say yes, I am quite excited about that.   

Pleased at least.  I've cursed the fact that out of the 8 buses that pass outside my house none go to stockwell plenty of times, especially when Brixton station has been shut for refurbs or whatever.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2007)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> WHAAAT? That's my bus! It picks me up right by my house and drops me off right outside all the places I regularly go. We'll just see about that




It might still do so, but also do stockwell.  I'm off to check if it rejoins its old route at Kennington oval.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> As a Brixton Hill resident I shall say yes, I am quite excited about that.
> 
> Pleased at least. I've cursed the fact that out of the 8 buses that pass outside my house none go to stockwell plenty of times, especially when Brixton station has been shut for refurbs or whatever.


 

Yeah, especially when Brixton's shut, you've got very little chance of getting on a No. 2 at Brixton.

We still need to sort a bus that goes direct to Victoria from Brixton Hill


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2007)

map please!


----------



## Pip (Nov 7, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> It might still do so, but also do stockwell.  I'm off to check if it rejoins its old route at Kennington oval.


But surely it'll cut a big section of the route out - probably the bottom end of Brixton Road. It's not going to double-back on itself. I reckon it'll turn left at Barnardos, go the 2/196 route and then do something weird around South Lambeth Road or the poppy roundabout to rejoin the original route. Can traffic go halfway round that roundabout (think 345) and then turn left to drive down to the Oval?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> map please!


 

are you lost Crispy?


----------



## clandestino (Nov 7, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> As a Brixton Hill resident I shall say yes, I am quite excited about that.



Me too! The 133 and 333 overlap for loads of the route at the moment. It makes sense to change it IMO.


----------



## Pip (Nov 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> map please!


If you're familiar with the 2 route, all they'd need to do is put on a bus that runs parallel to it, going down Brixton Hill rather than Effra (?) Road.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> But surely it'll cut a big section of the route out - probably the bottom end of Brixton Road. It's not going to double-back on itself. I reckon it'll turn left at Barnardos, go the 2/196 route and then do something weird around South Lambeth Road or the poppy roundabout to rejoin the original route. Can traffic go halfway round that roundabout (think 345) and then turn left to drive down to the Oval?


 

Yeah, but that's not really needed anyway.  You still have the 133, 159 and 59 go down Brixton Road so that's three routes already.

Another route is desperately needed to go towards Stockwell, especially for those who have to go to Brixton to get the No. 2 which is quite often full, not to mention unrealiable timewise when three turn up together


----------



## Pip (Nov 7, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Me too! The 133 and 333 overlap for loads of the route at the moment. It makes sense to change it IMO.


No, you're right, it doesn't make sense to have two such similar bus routes when Brixton Hill is so badly served, but the 333 is still my bus  seriously, it's like the route was designed with me in mind.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> As a Brixton Hill resident I shall say yes, I am quite excited about that.
> 
> Pleased at least.  I've cursed the fact that out of the 8 buses that pass outside my house none go to stockwell plenty of times, especially when Brixton station has been shut for refurbs or whatever.



It may be useful when travelling to Northern Line destinations in general. Once the new routing begins, perhaps we should do some kind of experiment to test what is quicker; getting the 333 through to Stockwell and then changing onto the Northern Line, or getting the bus down the hill, getting the Vic Line and then changing again. It will probably all depend on how quickly a 333 turns up.


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 7, 2007)

See below - taken from the Lambeth Transport Partnership Forum on 14th Feb 07
It was proposed that route 333 will run between Brixton and London, through Stockwell Road then Clapham towards the Oval. 333 will therefore not run on Brixton Road.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2007)

While we're at it, can we have a Brockwell Park Orbital route, going Herne Hill - Tulse Hill - Hobgoblin/Hootenanny - Herne Hill, running every ten minutes after dusk when it's too dark to walk across the park, please? That would be handy.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 7, 2007)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> No, you're right, it doesn't make sense to have two such similar bus routes when Brixton Hill is so badly served, but the 333 is still my bus  seriously, it's like the route was designed with me in mind.



If you have an Oyster card, you'll still be able to get the 133, then change onto the 333 at Kennington. A bit of a hassle, but at least it'll be possible!


----------



## Pip (Nov 7, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> If you have an Oyster card, you'll still be able to get the 133, then change onto the 333 at Kennington. A bit of a hassle, but at least it'll be possible!


Do you mean a travelcard on my Oyster? Is there some nifty thing where getting two buses doesn't cost an extra 90p?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 7, 2007)

Is a travelcard not cheaper for you? Depends if you do the journey daily I guess.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 7, 2007)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Do you mean a travelcard on my Oyster? Is there some nifty thing where getting two buses doesn't cost an extra 90p?



well after a while you don't get charged any more - if you make enough journeys to add up to a travelcard. but i guess if you're just making two bus journeys a day, then it will cost more. it's annoying - you should be able to change, just as you can on the tube.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 7, 2007)

one other thought. i'm assuming you live on the stretch of brixton road between brixton and oval. could you walk over to clapham road and pick up the 333 from there? it's not that far


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 7, 2007)

Now they need to look at improvin SW-SE links...it's shite having to rely on trains (Tulse-Peck Rye, then change for Lewisham direction trains), and the less than great P13 and P4 routes...


----------



## Pip (Nov 7, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> one other thought. i'm assuming you live on the stretch of brixton road between brixton and oval. could you walk over to clapham road and pick up the 333 from there? it's not that far


Nah, I live by the Mitcham/Tooting bit of Streatham, but about half of my friends live further down the 333 route. I can easily walk into Streatham and get a 133 though.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Now they need to look at improvin SW-SE links...it's shite having to rely on trains (Tulse-Peck Rye, then change for Lewisham direction trains), and the less than great P13 and P4 routes...



Indeed!

Or reopen Brixton East station...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Now they need to look at improvin SW-SE links...it's shite having to rely on trains (Tulse-Peck Rye, then change for Lewisham direction trains), and the less than great P13 and P4 routes...


 

Oh, they're not really that important though are they


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> It may be useful when travelling to Northern Line destinations in general. Once the new routing begins, perhaps we should do some kind of experiment to test what is quicker; getting the 333 through to Stockwell and then changing onto the Northern Line, or getting the bus down the hill, getting the Vic Line and then changing again. It will probably all depend on how quickly a 333 turns up.



We'd also need to test it against the 159 and 59 getting off at oval.  

Can we have some volunteers for time trials please.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> We'd also need to test it against the 159 and 59 getting off at oval.
> 
> Can we have some volunteers for time trials please.



Come the new year I'll start a thread to resolve this....


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> While we're at it, can we have a Brockwell Park Orbital route, going Herne Hill - Tulse Hill - Hobgoblin/Hootenanny - Herne Hill, running every ten minutes after dusk when it's too dark to walk across the park, please? That would be handy.



That's actually a rather good idea.  Probably.  I don't have that dilemma myself so don't know how big a problem it is.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 7, 2007)

I wish they would half the amount of Bus stops on Brixton Hill. There's so fucking many of them it can take 15 minutes to get from top to bottom. Especially when some bus drivers drive in convey and fail to overtake and wait behind the bus in front when no-one is getting on or off!!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I wish they would half the amount of Bus stops on Brixton Hill. There's so fucking many of them it can take 15 minutes to get from top to bottom. Especially when some bus drivers drive in convey and fail to overtake and wait behind the bus in front when no-one is getting on or off!!



I agree. They should close all of them except the ones at the end of my road.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 7, 2007)

They could easily remove every other one. There's so fucking many, I get off a stop earlier on the way up the hill because it's quicker to walk that last stretch than stay on the bus.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 7, 2007)

They should just close them all and let the lazy fuckers get on at the main travel terminus up in the town centre. 

Obviously there should be a special invalids/club foot/terminal laziness service that picks up the occasional slacker, but it shouldn't really stop on the brixton Nick - Town Centre stretch. It's not much of a walk


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 7, 2007)

What I've never understood and this may be going off at a tangent is why the Stop buttons (on buses) are also in braile upstairs. I mean it's not like they have buttons upstairs for any other reasons


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> They should just close them all and let the lazy fuckers get on at the main travel terminus up in the town centre.
> 
> Obviously there should be a special invalids/club foot/terminal laziness service that picks up the occasional slacker, but it shouldn't really stop on the brixton Nick - Town Centre stretch. It's not much of a walk



Brixton Nick should be the last stop before brixton and going up the hill first stop should be across from Nisa except for the buses which have just turned up the hill again from terminating at the fridge - as detailed below. 

The brixton terminus should be outside the fridge for buses that terminate at brixton allowing them to get out of the way of the high road congestion and head back up the hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I wish they would half the amount of Bus stops on Brixton Hill. There's so fucking many of them it can take 15 minutes to get from top to bottom. Especially when some bus drivers drive in convey and fail to overtake and wait behind the bus in front when no-one is getting on or off!!


 

They took some away years and you want more?

There used to be one outside Capital Printers and one outside the Electronics Store (next to the White Horse).  They removed both and replaced them with one outside Mace/Nisa.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> We'd also need to test it against the 159 and 59 getting off at oval.
> 
> Can we have some volunteers for time trials please.


 

I wouldn't mind doing it one day when nobody's in to see how late I am (ie. between Christmas and New Year)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> I agree. They should close all of them except the ones at the end of my road.


 
and the one outside Renton Close and the one outside Mace/Nisa and the one near the top of the Hill where the chemist is and the one further up where Sainsburys is.

Otherwise, after MACE/NISA, shut the lot of them


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2007)

teuchter said:
			
		

> I agree. They should close all of them except the ones at the end of my road.




Yep, just the two stops I use should remain.  i.e. across from nisa, and the nick.   

and the crossing should be moved to nisa, save me having to dither about at the roadside waiting for a gap.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 7, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> The brixton terminus should be outside the fridge for buses that terminate at brixton allowing them to get out of the way of the high road congestion and head back up the hill.



That's not such a bad idea. Might be that the road layout means they can't actually turn round back onto Effra road though.

Quite often it's quicker to get off there and walk to the tube station anyway, rather than stay on while the bus fights its way through the high street (this morning including altercations with a white van man...)


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> They should just close them all and let the lazy fuckers get on at *the main travel terminus *up in the town centre.



that's another thing we could really do with an actual bus terminus.  Any other tube station that has that many buses stopping at it would have one.  But then without razing brixton market it's hard to know where to put it. Then the pavements would seem a bit more roomy too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> Yep, just the two stops I use should remain. i.e. across from nisa, and the nick.
> 
> and the crossing should be moved to nisa, save me having to dither about at the roadside waiting for a gap.


 

You'll never get a crossing there - well you might actually, but not one opposite the White Horse.  I petitioned about 20 years ago for one after loads of people kept getting run over there.

Local shopkeepers stuck their oars in saying nobody would be able to park outside their shops


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> that's another thing we could really do with an actual bus terminus. Any other tube station that has that many buses stopping at it would have one. But then without razing brixton market it's hard to know where to put it. Then the pavements would seem a bit more roomy too.


 

Knock down St Matthew's Church and Windmill Gardens    Or how about KFC, Woolsworths, Prince of Wales, Prince Albert, Living Bar etc.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 7, 2007)

Woolies is probably listed.  3 of the places you mention are pubs, so that makes no sense.   

How about McDonalds and KFC?   Or the Police station. Tate Gardens now that they've concreted it over again, and Windrush square?


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure we could find somewhere to knock down and build a bus terminus that we all agree with.

The job centre maybe?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> Woolies is probably listed. 3 of the places you mention are pubs, so that makes no sense.
> 
> How about McDonalds and KFC? Or the Police station. Tate Gardens now that they've concreted it over again, and Windrush square?


 

Yeah, but I don't drink in them  

I know, Olive Morris House onwards


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very excited about this new bus going up Tulse Hill - the nos. 2 and 432 just don't cut it at all.

And definitely agree that we need some east-west links - all my own family and in-laws are in south-east London and it's a nightmare getting there by public transport and if drinking I don't want to cycle...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2007)

Overground (ELL extension) will provide east-west links, excpet oh! no brixton station!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 9, 2007)

Well...here's a turn up for the books.

After the Pistols, the Albert was shut...!  But the Prince was rocking. All kudos to their afro'd DJ, who was knocking out a superb set of punk rock, garage rock, and the like. Good to hear "Psycho", "Goo Goo Muck", and a bunch of other Nuggets-style tunes.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## twistedAM (Nov 9, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

>




 

I'm only half-awake but what's the chitter-chatter connection??

Nicely shot vid though.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 9, 2007)

I think the thread should be renamed Brixton Jibba-Jabba.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 9, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> I'm only half-awake but what's the chitter-chatter connection??
> 
> Nicely shot vid though.



It's "Goo Goo Muck". one of the songs played last night. I only knew that Cramps version, so it was interesting to hear the original. Thought I'd post it to give an idea of what was being played at the Prince...


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 13, 2007)

Not strictly Brixton (well its blatantly not), but the horses in Vauxhall City Farm are running around their minipaddock like they're coursing across the Steppes. 

And I've still not seen a Eurostar go past...


----------



## Bob (Nov 14, 2007)

The corner of the arch of the Portuguese butcher (O Talho) on Atlantic road appears to be a new tiny coffee stall.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 15, 2007)

*Brixton Bicyclists storm Lidl*

I signed up to their newsletter (clearly I have time on my hands) but its paid dividends - as of the 22nd Nov the Acre Lane branch will apparently have heaps of thermal / snowboarding stuff in stock (gloves, fleeces, thermals, long johns, angora shoulder warmers (whatever they are)etc.)... I guess this applies to non cyclists too. And for fashion trendies who are aching to model angora shoulder warmers. 

Does it tend to go in the first day? Gaijingirl? Anyone?

ETA: http://tinyurl.com/ywvps4


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2007)

Bob said:
			
		

> The corner of the arch of the Portuguese butcher (O Talho) on Atlantic road appears to be a new tiny coffee stall.


Bob, you are so gay for Nick Clegg (been looking on Facebook)


----------



## clandestino (Nov 15, 2007)

Does Amita Dhiri - actress who played Milly in This Life - live in Brixton? I could have sworn I saw her on Elm Park today.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Does Amita Dhiri - actress who played Milly in This Life - live in Brixton? I could have sworn I saw her on Elm Park today.


We should do a list of famous Brixton residents:
Miranda Sawyer
Jay Rayner
Chris Morris
Rob Birch
James Nesbitt
Michael Smiley
Me
any additions?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 15, 2007)

James Nesbitt lives near the lido - which is SE24 - so fringes I guess?  I saw him the other day in the gym!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> James Nesbitt lives near the lido - which is SE24 - so fringes I guess?  I saw him the other day in the gym!


That counts in my book - the whole of Herner Hill, Stockwell and Streatham Hill counts as Brixton - I'm a generous fella


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 15, 2007)

Whereabouts does Chris Morris live?  I have a housemate who will camp outside his house when he finds that out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> We should do a list of famous Brixton residents:
> Miranda Sawyer
> Jay Rayner
> Chris Morris
> ...


 

that guy from Can't Cook, Won't Cook with the bald head and glasses although he's not really famous is he


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> Whereabouts does Chris Morris live?  I have a housemate who will camp outside his house when he finds that out.


I know his address - it's not for messageboards though


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> that guy from Can't Cook, Won't Cook with the bald head and glasses although he's not really famous is he


Not unless you know his name


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not unless you know his name


 
ho hum.  Richard someone?   















Obviously we can discount him then


----------



## netbob (Nov 16, 2007)

anyone for another chicken cottage? http://tinyurl.com/2rw59e


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2007)

A doctors to a fast food takeaway...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 16, 2007)

How long has it been vacant?


----------



## potential (Nov 16, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> James Nesbitt lives near the lido - which is SE24 - so fringes I guess?  I saw him the other day in the gym!


james nesbitt lives in east dulwich. elsie rd i think ?
chris morris used to live around clapham park area, kings ave ?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 16, 2007)

[Deleted cos it it was a rubbish post]


----------



## tarannau (Nov 16, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> that guy from Can't Cook, Won't Cook with the bald head and glasses although he's not really famous is he



The really camp one? Bloody nightmare he is - keeps winking at you and hamming it up until you acknowledge him. Yes mate, you're vaguely famous.

I went through a period of bumping into him every other day on the hill and I still can't remember his name. Used to be him and another camp acting chef acting as an extra annoying duo on Ready Steady Cook.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 16, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> The really camp one? Bloody nightmare he is - keeps winking at you and hamming it up until you acknowledge him. Yes mate, you're vaguely famous.
> 
> I went through a period of bumping into him every other day on the hill and I still can't remember his name. Used to be him and another camp acting chef acting as an extra annoying duo on Ready Steady Cook.


 


Yep, that's him.  Wonder why he's winking at you then?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 16, 2007)

potential said:
			
		

> james nesbitt lives in east dulwich. elsie rd i think ?



Oh right... he's moved back there then?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 17, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> that guy from Can't Cook, Won't Cook with the bald head and glasses although he's not really famous is he






			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not unless you know his name


He's great he is (in a non-famous way) he's done amazing stuff in his life and is really good at sign language. Properly he's a doctor iirc (in a PhD sense although he didn't tell me that, someone else did). We have a drink and a chin-wag in the Albert occasionally.


----------



## supercity (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's a couple to add to the list:

Darcus Howe
Tibor Fischer (cult novelist)
oh, and Linton Kwesi Johnson

and Joanna Lumley's in Stockwell, as is Will Self


----------



## clandestino (Nov 19, 2007)

Paul Ross used to live on my street. I used to see him hanging around outside my house watching his kids play on their bikes. A cabbie told me that Helen Lederer lives on my street as well but I've never seen her. 

Oh, a quick search reckons she lives in East Dulwich now, but used to live in Brixton.

"I used to live in Brixton, in a cottage that I bought from Rab C Nesbitt (the actor Gregor Fisher)."
http://money.independent.co.uk/property/homes/article1172126.ece

Excellent! Rab C Nesbitt used to live in my street.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm sure there's a few The Bill actors that may live hereabouts

I've seen one that looked almost identical to the black one that's now in Eastenders in Kings College.

I've also seen a double for the gingery blonde detective outside Morleys

and I've also seen the black one with short hair in the GeorgeHobananny


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2007)

I saw the woman who played June Ackland in the Bill on a 'Fungi Forage' in Crystal Palace last week. Any good?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 19, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I saw the woman who played June Ackland in the Bill on a 'Fungi Forage' in Crystal Palace last week. Any good?


 

ah well, I think people have indicated that if you don't know their name, then they're not famous   

I'd rather know June Ackland's real name than Jade Goody


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 20, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'd rather know June Ackland's real name than Jade Goody



Why do you care whether Jade Goody knows June Ackland's real name or not?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 20, 2007)

A new hairdresser's will be opening in the parade at the bottom of Tulse Hill underneath the new flats which have yet to be occupied opposite Brazas and the other shops there.  There's already Andy's the barber and a flash Afro-Caribbean hairdressers there.  I wonder what this one will be like?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'm sure there's a few The Bill actors that may live hereabouts
> 
> I've seen one that looked almost identical to the black one that's now in Eastenders in Kings College.
> 
> ...


They're filming The Bill on my street today actually


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> A new hairdresser's will be opening in the parade at the bottom of Tulse Hill underneath the new flats which have yet to be occupied opposite Brazas and the other shops there. There's already Andy's the barber and a flash Afro-Caribbean hairdressers there. I wonder what this one will be like?


 

Another flash Afro-Caribbean hairdressers with nail bar incorporated?


----------



## potential (Nov 20, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I saw the woman who played June Ackland in the Bill on a 'Fungi Forage' in Crystal Palace last week. Any good?


she lives in fawnbrake ave, herne hill...  shes the one that shagged tukers luck ( todd carthy ) in the bill aint she ???


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2007)

potential said:
			
		

> she lives in fawnbrake ave, herne hill... shes the one that shagged tukers luck ( todd carthy ) in the bill aint she ???


 

and he was supposed to be her son


----------



## tarannau (Nov 20, 2007)

I walked past what looked like another new hairdressers in Brixton the other day. Tragically, I can't actually remember where I saw the place - vaguely central Brixton I believe - but it looked more of a fairly posh Euro-hair stylist, with one poor bloke sitting there all by himself. Anyone know of this place? - I'm beginning to think that I must have been hallucinating on my hangover.

I can't bring myself to use Andy's on Tulse Hill anymore. It's cheap and cheerful admittedly, but last time he instructed some reluctant trainee 12 year how to ineptly shave the sides of my head whilst eating a sandwich. And then took over with his unwashed sandwichy hands whilst masticating the last unpleasant vestiges of sandwich over my bonce. I'm not too precious, but the thought of his cheesy fingers running through my hair, crumbs falling onto my shoulders like breadcrumb dandruff, still makes me shudder a little.


----------



## potential (Nov 20, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I .
> 
> I can't bring myself to use Andy's on Tulse Hill anymore.


i go to roche top of lordship lane, jtn with barry road, proper barbers £10.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2007)

The 'Beach Bar' (formerly the Tongue and Cocaine) on Altlantic Rd seems to have been fairly untroubled by customers since opening, despite the hasty introduction of a happy hour or two.

The burly bouncers permanently parked outside don't exactly add to the ambience either.


----------



## clandestino (Nov 20, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I can't bring myself to use Andy's on Tulse Hill anymore. It's cheap and cheerful admittedly, but last time he instructed some reluctant trainee 12 year how to ineptly shave the sides of my head whilst eating a sandwich. And then took over with his unwashed sandwichy hands whilst masticating the last unpleasant vestiges of sandwich over my bonce. I'm not too precious, but the thought of his cheesy fingers running through my hair, crumbs falling onto my shoulders like breadcrumb dandruff, still makes me shudder a little.



I used to go to Andy's but I found he ended up giving me the same haircut, no matter what I asked for and the service was getting more and more offhand. I now use the barber's at the top of Brixton Hill. Good haircut, friendly guys.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> I used to go to Andy's but I found he ended up giving me the same haircut, no matter what I asked for and the service was getting more and more offhand. I now use the barber's at the top of Brixton Hill. Good haircut, friendly guys.


 

My b/f uses them as well.  Tony's isn't it?  Or is it Andy's?


----------



## Structaural (Nov 20, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> I used to go to Andy's but I found he ended up giving me the same haircut, no matter what I asked for and the service was getting more and more offhand. I now use the barber's at the top of Brixton Hill. Good haircut, friendly guys.



Flat top? That's all I used to get from him.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 20, 2007)

Really? Surely that'd take more precision that his shirt or very short military style crop he specialises in.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 20, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Paul Ross used to live on my street. I used to see him hanging around outside my house watching his kids play on their bikes. A cabbie told me that Helen Lederer lives on my street as well but I've never seen her.
> 
> Oh, a quick search reckons she lives in East Dulwich now, but used to live in Brixton.
> 
> ...



Matthew Herbert used to live on Blenheim Gardens; Jerry Dammers lives on the street after that or thereabouts (I pay no attention to names of lesser thoroughfares)


----------



## Structaural (Nov 20, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Really? Surely that'd take more precision that his shirt or very short military style crop he specialises in.



dunno about now - this was in 1986-89  - flat top after flap top... guess he's moved ona tiny bit...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> Matthew Herbert used to live on Blenheim Gardens; Jerry Dammers lives on the street after that or thereabouts (I pay no attention to names of lesser thoroughfares)


 

You mean St Saviours?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 20, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You mean St Saviours?



dunno...if you come out of the windmill and take four lefts and then the first  right that might be it. it's somehwre round there anyway and that's enough knowledge for me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> dunno...if you come out of the windmill and take four lefts and then the first right that might be it. it's somehwre round there anyway and that's enough knowledge for me


 


Sounds like you'd end up back at the Windy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2007)

Just came across this house for sale in Blenheim








Only £650,000


----------



## nick (Nov 20, 2007)

£650k could be worth it
Think of  the time saved walking to the sorting office to queue up for lost post.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2007)

nick said:
			
		

> £650k could be worth it
> Think of the time saved walking to the sorting office to queue up for lost post.


 
Shit, never thought of that

You wanna go halves?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 20, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Sounds like you'd end up back at the Windy



no i wouldn't i'd end up appromimately 350 yards away

anyway...found out where 24 Blenheim gardens is yet?


----------



## zuszsa (Nov 21, 2007)

There's a man outside the tube challenging people to games of speed chess. He says he's raising money to go and see his sick dad in Jamacia. He also says he's Jamaica's number one speed chess champion, even if it's all a load of cobblers - the chess is good


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 22, 2007)

I wonder if it's  guy?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 22, 2007)

I thought it was normally "skunk weed" offered for sale rather than speed....


----------



## clandestino (Nov 22, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Flat top? That's all I used to get from him.



 

It's a ritual every Brixton-dwelling male must go through - the Andy's haircut!


----------



## clandestino (Nov 22, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Really? Surely that'd take more precision that his shirt or very short military style crop he specialises in.



Yeah, it's a kind of military crop with a hint of flat top to it. The ones I've had were anyway.


----------



## zuszsa (Nov 22, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I wonder if it's  guy?




It is indeed.....


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 22, 2007)

Ah, excellent.

He will be on the Streatham and Brixton chess blog tomorrow morning....


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 26, 2007)

There is going to be a new fishmongers in Herne Hill (where Kennedy's used to be). It's opening in a few weeks and although I was told the name of it, I can't remember it now.
It's great that we will have somewhere to get fresh fish but I fear it will attract yet more yuppies (if that's the correct term).


----------



## Winot (Nov 26, 2007)

Not a Vet said:
			
		

> I fear it will attract yet more yuppies (if that's the correct term).



You're absolutely right - far better that it remains empty than to risk attracting people different to yourself.  

True tolerance.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 26, 2007)

Not a Vet said:
			
		

> There is going to be a new fishmongers in Herne Hill (where Kennedy's used to be). It's opening in a few weeks and although I was told the name of it, I can't remember it now.
> It's great that we will have somewhere to get fresh fish but I fear it will attract yet more yuppies (if that's the correct term).



What as opposed to the traditional fayre of Olly's Fish Bar that has a long queue of salt-of-the-earth Herne Hill-ites coming out of it?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 26, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Ah, excellent.
> 
> He will be on the Streatham and Brixton chess blog tomorrow morning....



Boo, I now feel conned. Played last week. Resigned after 25 moves cos there was a police man asking us both to move along as we were causing "congestion on the pavement". 

I'd never heard that as an excuse for my poor Sicilian defense before.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2007)

There was a feature on gun-totin', knife wieldin' London gangs in Saturday's Guardian mag. Guess whose bedroom could be seen behind the head of one of the bad bwoys photographed?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There was a feature on gun-totin', knife wieldin' London gangs in Saturday's Guardian mag. Guess whose bedroom could be seen behind the head of one of the bad bwoys photographed?!


 


were you waving out the window?


----------



## zuszsa (Nov 28, 2007)

Guess whose front door could be seen.....decided not to send the article to my mother with an arrow pointing it out


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2007)

They've been filming The Bill on Agnes Place this week. I suppose a dramatic reconstruction of the Rasta Temple eviction is too much to hope for.


----------



## fjydj (Nov 30, 2007)

another tyre fire? mentioned on the radio on acre lane, was this as dramatic as the last one?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2007)

Maxi Jazz came up recently as one of Brixton's famous residents and he's playing at Mango Landin' on NYE it seems.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 5, 2007)

He's always in there - just doesn't publicise it...


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> He's always in there - just doesn't publicise it...



ah well he has on this occasion - or rather they have.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 5, 2007)

I've never noticed this before but does Morleys always fly the British flag?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 5, 2007)

ShiftyBagLady said:
			
		

> I've never noticed this before but does Morleys always fly the British flag?



S'prolly the Queen in doing her Christmas shopping - they've got some lovely Egyptian cotton towels in there at the mo.    Not sure Phillip would approve though...


----------



## zenazena (Dec 6, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Maxi Jazz came up recently as one of Brixton's famous residents and he's playing at Mango Landin' on NYE it seems.



he also came up as a famous 'west norwood' resident in my free lambeth life


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 6, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> S'prolly the Queen in doing her Christmas shopping - they've got some lovely Egyptian cotton towels in there at the mo.    Not sure Phillip would approve though...


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2007)

There was an almighty kerfuffle just going on in Moorlands Estate.

There was a massive row between a gang of people and tons of shouting.

Then a bloke started going bananas calling everyone a cunt as he was arrested.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 18, 2007)

Within 5 minutes of each other my son & daughter nearly got hit by police vehicles as they came onto the estate to sort out said kerfuffle. Son and daughter coming to my house...they're not kerfufflers.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 18, 2007)

ShiftyBagLady said:
			
		

> I've never noticed this before but does Morleys always fly the British flag?


It's Dutch-owned.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 22, 2007)

I did not know that.  i thought they were independent.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 22, 2007)

Well they certainly used to be. My grandfather lived in Holland and came across the fact that a Dutch company owned them and he noticed because he'd bought me some very good sheets in Morley's in Brixton and was very impressed with the store generally. He's been dead for 13 years now, so they might have changed hands again.


----------



## Pip (Jan 1, 2008)

A bar or restaurant is opening on Streatham High Road and is ACTUALLY called St. Reatham's!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 1, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> A bar or restaurant is opening on Streatham High Road and is ACTUALLY called St. Reatham's!


 

oh FFS


----------



## Jonti (Jan 5, 2008)

Noticed a woman dressed in a traditional  Muslim style (not full chador, but hijab plus long flowing black robes) breast-feeding her new born babe in public (in the BRC) yesterday.

That surprised me somehow. Dunno why. The baby was doubtless hungry


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 5, 2008)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Maxi Jazz came up recently as one of Brixton's famous residents and he's playing at Mango Landin' on NYE it seems.


ages ago (before he was famous) he used to live in the new flats/houses at the top of railton road/start of atlantic road. he thought it was pleasantly ironic that, with all the property destroyed in the 80s riots, the riots actually led to the building of the new houses which then gave him a home


----------



## Jonti (Jan 5, 2008)

There's a bit a Railton Road at the end of Effra Parade taped off by the cops right now.  They told me there was a firearms incident in The Harmony pub last night.  No-one got killed.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2008)

Apparently there was a major incident at the Twin Barbers today, involving a gang of blokes bum-rushing the place, a smashed window, a machete, a slashed leg and people being chased about.

Eeek!


----------



## clandestino (Jan 11, 2008)

A machete?!?  

Just a trim please, mate


----------



## Structaural (Jan 11, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Apparently there was a major incident at the Twin Barbers today, involving a gang of blokes bum-rushing the place, a smashed window, a machete, a slashed leg and people being chased about.
> 
> Eeek!



Those two were the top bullies at my school   oh well.


----------



## netbob (Jan 12, 2008)

some kind of incident on atlantic road - atlantic road itself and electric avenue and cordoned off. 2 heliflopters are out.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> a smashed window


Two. I was there just after it happened.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2008)

There seems to be a general perception that the _gnarl-o-meter_ around the town part of Coldharbour Lane has notched up considerably in the last week or two.

Apart from the Twin Barbers incident, last night's nearby murder and stabbings and an increase in bag thefts from pubs, I'm hearing quite a few unpleasant things which has got local traders feeling pissed off with the police's response.


----------



## netbob (Jan 13, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> There seems to be a general perception that the _gnarl-o-meter_ around the town part of Coldharbour Lane has notched up considerably in the last week or two.
> 
> Apart from the Twin Barbers incident, last night's nearby murder and stabbings and an increase in bag thefts from pubs, I'm hearing quite a few unpleasant things which has got local traders feeling pissed off with the police's response.



displacement from expanded exclusion zone up towards the moorlands. id guess the police would say they can handle things better on CHL than on residential streets, but there's nasty knock on events like this


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 13, 2008)

Moorlands is part of the zone. They cleared the anti-social people from the market area which then displaced to House of Bottles, Albert  and by the bus stop. I know local businesses and members of the public were heartily pissed off at the 'ripple effect' outwards from the market and contacted the police under the dispersal zone initiative. Also there is now increased 'coverage' (really not sure how else to describe it) as before the cut-off point for different beats (I think I've got this right) used to be up to the bridge that goes to Brixton overground.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 13, 2008)

with all the current crime in Brixton, maybe you should have a "Brixton crime sub-forum" thread so people can keep up with it so they're aware what's happening (ie. Josephine Avenue = dodgy place, bag snatches from pubs all the rage etc)

Might scare a few yuppies away as well













Just a thought


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2008)

has anyone else noticed loads of 'stop and searches' in the past week? every day over the past week cycling between brixton and work (victoria) i've seen cars full of young men being stopped, including two on brixton road on friday, two on brixton road on wednesday, two on black prince road kennington on thursday, three on victoria st on wednesday, and two on railton rd this weekend. keeps the coppers busy eh...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2008)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> has anyone else noticed loads of 'stop and searches' in the past week? every day over the past week cycling between brixton and work (victoria) i've seen cars full of young men being stopped, including two on brixton road on friday, two on brixton road on wednesday, two on black prince road kennington on thursday, three on victoria st on wednesday, and two on railton rd this weekend. keeps the coppers busy eh...


 

yes, quite frequently in Brixton itself.  Obviously not pleasant for innocent people and no doubt it's going to cause a lot of tension.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2008)

perhaps its a post-xmas 'get the stats more favourable' drive...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2008)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> perhaps its a post-xmas 'get the stats more favourable' drive...


 

ain't doing much good though is it


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 14, 2008)

I noticed that Brixton station was closed this morning.

As I was obliged to take a bus and then get off at Stockwell station carrying a rucksack I suppose I can count myself fortunate to not have been assassinated by the Metropolitan Police.


----------



## netbob (Jan 15, 2008)

looks like something's finally happening to Raleigh Hall:

===
RALEIGH HALL, 1-3 EFFRA ROAD
LONDON
SW2 1BU (07/05036/LB)

Part demolition and re-construction of Raleigh Hall including: demolition of various internal walls and timber stairs; reconstruction of an existing bay window at ground and first floor levels as well as areas of flooring at all levels; insertion of two new staircases and passenger lift to allow level access to all floors; erection of a single storey building to provide an ancillary cafe/bar and a 2-storey extension housing an exhibition space and bookshop at ground floor level and a new archive space at second floor level; formation of a new courtyard and main entrance, installation of a window turbine; alterations to existing boundary treatment and provision of a disable car parking space as well as a bus drop-off/loading and unloading area on Saltourn Road (Town Planning and Listed Building Consent).

MORE INFORMATION: http://tinyurl.com/27zuwa
MAP: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=sw2+1bu&z=15
WHAT DO YOU THINK?: http://tinyurl.com/2xggv2
===


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't get the plans to come up - are there none available? (I've had issues with the lambeth planning website before though)


----------



## netbob (Jan 15, 2008)

they dont tend to put those on line. you have to go to the library (where they generally dont have them either), then to the planning office


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2008)

baws 
Some council websites have really good planning websites. Lambeth ain't one of them


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 15, 2008)

It seems the parking enforcement officers in Herne Hill got robbed this morning on Milton Road. 

x3 police cars and one confused PC asking how someone could have reached into a mini bus and pinched something from the cab over the body of the person sitting in it at the time.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I can't get the plans to come up - are there none available? (I've had issues with the lambeth planning website before though)



Are you using a mac? I had this problem some time ago; couldn't view drawings. I wrote to Lambeth about it - they emailed me the drawings directly but admitted there was a problem ... here was their final reply to my various emails:




			
				Lambeth IT bloke said:
			
		

> xxx has passed on your email to me for further clarification regarding the compatibility of the 'Public Access' system.
> 
> I'm sorry that you have had trouble in using the system - as Len has mentioned in his reply this is due to a limitation of our current system.
> 
> ...



"when budgets allow" - I take that to mean no time soon, then.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2008)

That's the bovril building on the left.
The architect's page for the project:
http://www.prsarchitects.de/tfl_palestra_building.php?id=22

The courtyard will have a retractable roof to allow outdoors events in all weather.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2008)

Oooh, they were filming some telly/film outside subway last night. A fake bus stop and queue. I'd have stopped to ask what it was, but I was carrying heavy food shop and my hands were hurting.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> php?id=22
> 
> The courtyard will have a retractable roof to allow outdoor sevents in all weather.


I want some outdoor servants.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 16, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> I want some outdoor servants.


 

why, have you got something against sevents?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 16, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Oooh, they were filming some telly/film outside subway last night. A fake bus stop and queue. I'd have stopped to ask what it was, but I was carrying heavy food shop and my hands were hurting.



and with several minders too when I walked past (several times, in both directions, looking directly, yet handsomely into the camera).


----------



## sir.clip (Jan 16, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> The courtyard will have a retractable roof to allow outdoors events in all weather.



Big Plans: Be good to see raleigh hall used for something other than a graffiti canvas...


----------



## Jonti (Jan 16, 2008)

*more about Raleigh Hall*

Looks like the Black Cultural Archives are returning to central Brixton   ... (they used to be opposite the Dog Star on a corner of the Atlantic Road / Coldharbour Lane crossroads).


> Pringle Richards Sharratt has been appointed to design the new Black Cultural Archive in Brixton, London, following a competitive interview.
> 
> The project is a joint venture between Lambeth Council and the Black Cultural Archive to provide new accommodation for black cultural artefacts and archives in a controlled environment within the UK for the first time. The building will be opposite Lambeth Town Hall and form part of the challenging redevelopment of Brixton Town Centre. A substantial part of the project will be the refurbishment of Raleigh Hall, a listed building owned by Lambeth Council and made available by them for the sole use of the BCA.
> 
> The new BCA will provide a much needed new focus within both Brixton and the UK for the black community. The building will provide flexible space for external events and the presentation of temporary exhibitions like ‘Black Gold’ which was carried out recently by the BCA as a joint venture with the V&A. The scheme will involve the complete refurbishment of the listed buildings to create new exhibition space, visitor centre, interactive orientation area, library and conservation spaces, as well as creating a new extension providing integrated storage for the collection to BS 5454.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2008)

The garage on Coldharbour Lane has just been permanently de-garage-ified  and a really, really shoddy semi-permanent fence put up around it - so it looks like we're in for months of this eyesore.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2008)

Has anyone got a pic of Raleigh Hall as it looks now? I can't figure out where it is


----------



## tarannau (Jan 16, 2008)

It's the decaying building just down from the Ritzy, towards and pretty much opposite St Matthews church. Saltoun Rd runs parallel, there's a little patch of green land just in front, has some murals and graffiti on the front - including a dated and prophetic 'who are you to judge' Michael Jackson mural at one stage.

You must know it, surely.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2008)

I've probably walked past it a million times - is it between Rushcroft and Saltoun Roads? I've seen the mural


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.derelictlondon.com/id1475.htm


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2008)

I've 'Then and Now'd it too:

"1885 Adapted from a pair of houses (built c 1810), this unusual building has seen a multitude of uses. In this 1885 drawing, it was the Brixton Liberal Club, while in the late 19th century it became a public meeting hall, also let out for concerts and dances."














http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/raleigh.html

(((poor building)))


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2008)

the furniture workshop next door is a very fine building


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2008)

It is indeed. And it grew an extra floor at some point in its life too, according to those pics.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't recognise, but I see where it is - I've never been down the side streets, so not seen it from those angles - looks like it was once a glorious building


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2008)

The brickwork is a slightly different colour on the first floor


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 16, 2008)

*Raleigh Hall*

Nothing is certain about the Black Cultural Archives' return.

AFAIK the planning application is a requirement as part of the application that has been made to the "Community Assets Fund" (administered by the Big Lottery Fund???) for funding.


----------



## sir.clip (Jan 17, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> the furniture workshop next door is a very fine building



full of merry men too..


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

Our block is now crawling with junkies, day and night.

They're using the fire escape right outside my door and they've taken to jamming the lock with bits of wire - which means there's a good chance that the cunts will accidentally jam the door shut too.

Last month, they ripped the entire door off, but replacing it hasn't stopped them coming and making a racket through the night.

I wouldn't fancy having to use the fire escape either - it must be full of filthy needles.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Our block is now crawling with junkies, day and night.
> 
> They're using the fire escape right outside my door and they've taken to jamming the lock with bits of wire - which means there's a good chance that the cunts will accidentally jam the door shut too.
> 
> ...


 

That sounds horrendous.  I take it the council know about it?  Can't they get someone to clean it every day?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2008)

That's truly shit


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> That sounds horrendous.  I take it the council know about it?  Can't they get someone to clean it every day?


Just spoke to one of the low-paid, over-worked, short term cleaners, and he - not surprisingly - wasn't too keen to start wading around in the needles.

I'll ring the council again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Just spoke to one of the low-paid, over-worked, short term cleaners, and he - not surprisingly - wasn't too keen to start wading around in the needles.
> 
> I'll ring the council again.


 

I thought they had a drugs van (although can't say I've seen it for ages) that specifically went round dealing with problems like this?


I thought it was called something like "sex and drugs paraphernalia clean-up" but can't find much on the internet.  Maybe if you ring the Town Hall they'll have the number?


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 23, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Our block is now crawling with junkies, day and night.
> 
> They're using the fire escape right outside my door and they've taken to jamming the lock with bits of wire - which means there's a good chance that the cunts will accidentally jam the door shut too.
> 
> ...



Grim. I lived in a flat once with a shared balcony/walkway and a heroin addict next door. Crowds of junkies used to visit him I ended up having to negotiate my way past groups of them on the staircase to leave the flat. It was horrible.

In the end he was moved out by his HA, for a variety of reasons. I don't like to think about what happened to him.

Is there anything the council can do to keep them out? Does the block have a tenants' asn/intercoms/CCTV etc?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

ovaltina said:
			
		

> Is there anything the council can do to keep them out? Does the block have a tenants' asn/intercoms/CCTV etc?


It only takes one of them to sneak in to our level and then they open up the fire escape door at the bottom for their friends. And then they're in and out all day/night. I let one addict in by mistake a few months ago before I realised what was going on, so it's easily done, even with an intercom.

I've been unblocking the lock whenever I walk past, but it can be filled back up with bits of wire virtually _minutes_ later.

I rang the council and went in a big circle before being advised to ring the local plod.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> I rang the council and went in a big circle before being advised to ring the local plod.


 

I think they'll be a bit too busy today  

Wouldn't it be a HSE issue in which case it would be down to the council?

I'm a bit confused as to this wire business.  What type of door is it that they're wiring up?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused as to this wire business.  What type of door is it that they're wiring up?


It's a fire escape door with just one handle on the residents side, but they're wedging in bits of wire/whatever so that the mechanism doesn't close (i.e. so that they can open it from inside the actual fire escape). 

My concern is that with all that fucking about they're going to wedge the door shut and thus trap people in the event of a fire - if they're not ripping the thing off its hinges, of course.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> It's a fire escape door with just one handle on the residents side, but they're wedging in bits of wire/whatever so that the mechanism doesn't close (i.e. so that they can open it from inside the actual fire escape).
> 
> My concern is that with all that fucking about they're going to wedge the door shut and thus trap people in the event of a fire - if they're not ripping the thing off its hinges, of course.


 

Well that's what I thought, which means it's a HSE issue.  Maybe you could ask Fire Service to come round and send a report to council.  They'll  have more clout than you


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well that's what I thought, which means it's a HSE issue.  Maybe you could ask Fire Service to come round and send a report to council.  They'll  have more clout than you



Good suggestion. I bet they'd come pretty quickly and they'd make Lambeth jump even quicker.


----------



## Pip (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, try fire and police again but you could also try giving the smart team/mainliners in Streatham a ring. I think their van is the one a previous poster was thinking of.
Also, I think it's unlikely the proper police would do all that much about it, but those other community police lot might so it may be worth approaching them too.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

Blimey. After a near 2 minute wait on the phone I finally got through to Brixton police station who perhaps spoke a little too much from the heart, describing their attempts to apprehend the "little scumbags" (?!!) who frequent the block.

He claimed that they've been "hitting the block hard" and trying to get the dealers and junkies out, but that they come back all the time so there wasn't that much they could do. 

It was only when I started banging on about the serious health and safety issues - fire escape doors potentially sealed shut, chaotic and potentially violent users given free reign of the block and the health fears about needles - that he seemed to take it seriously.


----------



## Pip (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't you have a concierge? What's he there for if not making sure ne'er do wells stay out?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Blimey. After a near 2 minute wait on the phone I finally got through to Brixton police station who perhaps spoke a little too much from the heart, describing their attempts to apprehend the "little scumbags" (?!!) who frequent the block.
> 
> He claimed that they've been "hitting the block hard" and trying to get the dealers and junkies out, but that they come back all the time so there wasn't that much they could do.
> 
> It was only when I started banging on about the serious health and safety issues - fire escape doors potentially sealed shut, chaotic and potentially violent users given free reign of the block and the health fears about needles - that he seemed to take it seriously.


 

scumbags?     I still say it's worth giving the Fire Service a call


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 23, 2008)

What a horrible situation. Maybe if the police get enough calls they'll keep 'hitting the block' until the problem goes somewhere else. Won't be nice for the people in the next block they descend on, but what can you do?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Don't you have a concierge?


 




pffft    

bless


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2008)

Our depot in Somerleyton Road is geiitting regulary invaded by heroin users looking for a space to inject and nod off. They are hyper aggressive when confronted. It's getting on everyones nerves.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> pffft
> 
> bless




A concierge system worked very well on the Milton Court estate in Deptford in terms of keping the invading drug users under control.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 23, 2008)

TopCat said:
			
		

> A concierge system worked very well on the Milton Court estate in Deptford in terms of keping the invading drug users under control.



It's one option, or you could get the Tenants' Asn to ask whether everybody would be willing to pay for security patrols. If I were living there I'd vote yes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2008)

TopCat said:
			
		

> A concierge system worked very well on the Milton Court estate in Deptford in terms of keping the invading drug users under control.


 
Really?   

The only places I've seen with concierges are yuppy developments


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2008)

It can be surprisingly effective and cost effective too. By keeping repairs due to damage down the amoutns needed to eb passed onto householders can be minimised. Further, central govt grants can be accessed to pay fro much of the cost. 

The Milton Court was really transformed, burglary rates dived including atrifice invasions on the old, lots of crack and smack dealers moved out as their activities were too noticable with troops of users going past the concierge to get their gear. People stopped pissing and shitting in the lift.  

The cost of a three man staff team (to cover shifts) plus a bullett proof box for them to sit in is affordable I would argue.

In fact, if needed I will do the finacial assumptions spreadhseet for anyone wanting to lobby the council.

Ph and house insurance became affordable post concierge too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2008)

TopCat said:
			
		

> plus a bullett proof box for them to sit in is affordable I would argue.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 23, 2008)

It's quite unobtrusive, honest!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2008)

TopCat said:
			
		

> It's quite unobtrusive, honest!


 


yeah I know.  We have bomb proof glass in our office.  Looks totally normal


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Our depot in Somerleyton Road is geiitting regulary invaded by heroin users looking for a space to inject and nod off. They are hyper aggressive when confronted. It's getting on everyones nerves.


Half of them are all over at my place now!


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2008)

So, I've rung the police, told the concierge, and rung the council, but the junkies are still here and fucking quick on the draw - no quicker have I extracted the last nail/screw/shard of metal driven into the door lock than there's something else back in its place. I guess they'll keep at it until its finally broken or jammed shut.

I heard from the concierge that they've found shit and used needles in the fire escape. Eeeeurgh!


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe tar and feather one on the green?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 24, 2008)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Maybe tar and feather one on the green?



That's a bit Ulster isn't it? Surely we can come up with something different for London...


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice. They're using the fire escape as a handy place for a shit now.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2008)

Can you try playing classical music in the fire stair like they do in the tube station?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2008)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Can you try playing classical music in the fire stair like they do in the tube station?


I think we'd need something a little more forceful than that.








(note: this is a joke)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2008)

So I take it you're not going to try going down the Fire Service route?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> So I take it you're not going to try going down the Fire Service route?



Maybe he's on ebay looking for a water cannon!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2008)

twisted said:
			
		

> Maybe he's on ebay looking for a water cannon!


 

Well he'll need it to hose down the stairs of all those syringes/shit


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> So I take it you're not going to try going down the Fire Service route?


I don't think it's a goer to be honest. The fire escape isn't blocked, it's just being kept unlocked from the inside, so I can't see why that should be an issue for the FD Yet.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> The only places I've seen with concierges are yuppy developments




There was a concierge at my friend's flat.  It's a council block.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a goer to be honest. The fire escape isn't blocked, it's just being kept unlocked from the inside, so I can't see why that should be an issue for the FD Yet.


 

ah, but if you go slipping on the shit


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2008)

Loads of council blocks have concierges. We've got one, but they knock off at midnight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2008)

Papingo said:
			
		

> There was a concierge at my friend's flat. It's a council block.


 

where's that?


----------



## Pip (Jan 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> where's that?


My mate lives in Harris House and the concierge there cross examines me every time I go and see her.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a goer to be honest. The fire escape isn't blocked, it's just being kept unlocked from the inside, so I can't see why that should be an issue for the FD Yet.



Yeah but you said it COULD lead to them jamming the fire escape. The FD would be concerned at potential risks. Worth a try.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 24, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> My mate lives in Harris House and the concierge there cross examines me every time I go and see her.


 

where's Harris House?


----------



## bluestreak (Jan 24, 2008)

Aside:  on my way to work this morning on Railton Rd I passed a couple of concerned police officers inspecting the bumper of their car.  then I passed an angry looking man in leathers hobbling towards them.  Then I passed a badly parked motorbike showing signs of impact damage.  then I made the connections in my head and had to suppress a giggle.


----------



## Pip (Jan 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> where's Harris House?


Near Barrington Road, it's part of the Loughborough Estate (I think).


----------



## netbob (Jan 25, 2008)

seriouosly: http://icsouthlondon.icnetwork.co.u...objectid=20391570&siteid=50100-name_page.html


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2008)

Well town center urinals sound like a good thing. But why waste money on fancy pants ones that rise up out of the ground? Shit, just a plastic thing with a bucket at the end of my road would be nice. Stepping over rivulets of piss every day isn't much fun. And this is day and night.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 25, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Well town center urinals sound like a good thing. But why waste money on fancy pants ones that rise up out of the ground? Shit, just a plastic thing with a bucket at the end of my road would be nice. Stepping over rivulets of piss every day isn't much fun. And this is day and night.



Amen - I'm getting quite bored of having to step in a puddle of wee to get in my front gate


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 25, 2008)

I acutally saw someone using one of the pissoirs outside Vauxhall bus station the other day, which makes it one of the most expensive pees for a while.


----------



## littlemoth (Jan 25, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Stepping over rivulets of piss every day...



that's beautiful


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2008)

Man, the block is *fucking crawling* with junkies right now.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2008)

Aren't you supposed to be running a club now?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 26, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> I acutally saw someone using one of the pissoirs outside Vauxhall bus station the other day, which makes it one of the most expensive pees for a while.


 

I've seen loads of people using them.

Nothing for the ladies though is there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 26, 2008)

editor said:


> Man, the block is *fucking crawling* with junkies right now.


 


discreetly throw a firework their way


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 28, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've seen loads of people using them.
> 
> Nothing for the ladies though is there



No, that's true, but aren't there other public toilets in the interestingly shaped 'inspirational' metal thing in the bus station proper? I clearly don't wander around there at the popular pissoir times.

Edit: my two hundreth post was about toilets. hmm.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh and I think I just spotted Chris Rock arriving at the Academy - in a blacked out merc with two blacked out merc people carriers, either him, or someone visiting C&YPS, but I can't imagine the council budget stretches that far. For some reason they're putting temporary shading over the Academy windows to stop you from being able to see in to the vestibule...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 28, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> No, that's true, but aren't there other public toilets in the interestingly shaped 'inspirational' metal thing in the bus station proper? I clearly don't wander around there at the popular pissoir times.
> 
> Edit: my two hundreth post was about toilets. hmm.


 


You mean the ski slope?  Is that where the LT employees sit?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 28, 2008)

drat, i'd just drafted a response, and the u75 database didn't like me. To recap - yup, LT have space in there, the public loos are on the right (under the uplift bit of the ski slope as you look north).


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2008)

Choice. Just checked the fire escape by aggressively flinging it open (this is a useful precautionary tactic!) to reveal two startled crack users about to tuck into their pipe. I told them firmly to get the fuck out of the building now, _like NOW_, explaining that the residents are thoroughly pissed off with them and it's not on to use a residential block for taking drugs.

After I slammed the door I had a quick moment as I recalled that they were both quite big geezers.


----------



## Pip (Jan 30, 2008)

editor said:


> Choice. Just checked the fire escape by aggressively flinging it open (this is a useful precautionary tactic!) to reveal two startled crack users about to tuck into their pipe. I told them firmly to get the fuck out of the building now, _like NOW_, explaining that the residents are thoroughly pissed off with them and it's not on to use a residential block for taking drugs.
> 
> After I slammed the door I had a quick moment as I recalled that they were both quite big geezers.


So did they scarper or come and beat you up?


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> So did they scarper or come and beat you up?


I was outrageously firm and insistent: "leave NOW please... you CAN NOT take drugs here.., this is a residential block... GO AWAY" and I waited until they picked up their gear and started to head off down the stairs.

I'm afraid my bravado ran out at that point, so I slammed the door shut and called the police.

We've been getting some right unsavoury types here recently but these two seemed fit and healthy and I wouldn't fancy crossing them after they've had a pipeful.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2008)

editor said:


> I was outrageously firm and insistent: "leave NOW please... you CAN NOT take drugs here.., this is a residential block... GO AWAY" and I waited until they picked up their gear and started to head off down the stairs.
> 
> I'm afraid my bravado ran out at that point, so I slammed the door shut and called the police.
> 
> We've been getting some right unsavoury types here recently but these two seemed fit and healthy and I wouldn't fancy crossing them after they've had a pipeful.


 

that's very brave of you


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> that's very brave of you


It was the best I could manage, but there's one or two folks on this block who are beginning to favour a far more physical approach to the problem.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2008)

editor said:


> It was the best I could manage, but there's one or two folks on this block who are beginning to favour a far more physical approach to the problem.


 

Probably not a good idea in case they eventually get pissed off and take it out on the wrong person.

Is it worth sticking a notice up (before violence!) with words to the effect that the police are monitoring the block and will be called immediately in the event that any drugs are being taken in communal areas?

They'll probably just rip it down though


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it worth sticking a notice up (before violence!) with words to the effect that the police are monitoring the block and will be called immediately in the event that any drugs are being taken in communal areas?


Already done last week! It's still there surprisingly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 30, 2008)

editor said:


> Already done last week! It's still there surprisingly.


 



Well at least they're not vandals despite ignoring it


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2008)

editor said:


> Already done last week! It's still there surprisingly.



Presumably it's not made of anything smokable then?


----------



## Structaural (Jan 31, 2008)

editor said:


> I was outrageously firm and insistent: "leave NOW please... you CAN NOT take drugs here.., this is a residential block... GO AWAY" and I waited until they picked up their gear and started to head off down the stairs.
> 
> I'm afraid my bravado ran out at that point, so I slammed the door shut and called the police.
> 
> We've been getting some right unsavoury types here recently but these two seemed fit and healthy and I wouldn't fancy crossing them after they've had a pipeful.



Gwan Ed!


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2008)

It may pitch dark, blowing a gale and pissing down with rain outside but the local yoot - bless 'em - are braving the elements to stage a massive egg throwing fight, generously lobbing a few at passers by and inside shops.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 1, 2008)

editor said:


> It may pitch dark, blowing a gale and pissing down with rain outside but the local yoot - bless 'em - are braving the elements to stage a massive egg throwing fight, generously lobbing a few at passers by and inside shops.


 

chuck some oil over them and then direct a flame thrower.  That'll help 'em fry


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

editor said:


> They're using the fire escape right outside my door and they've taken to jamming the lock with bits of wire - which means there's a good chance that the cunts will accidentally jam the door shut too.
> 
> ...
> 
> I wouldn't fancy having to use the fire escape either - it must be full of filthy needles.


Some kids in our fire escape helped us carry a fucking heavy 3m long roll of vinyl flooring up the seven flights of stairs last night 

Wouldn't have managed it if they hadn't been there to help, but that sort of enterprising spirit makes me think they were dealers rather than junkies.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2008)

onemonkey said:


> Wouldn't have managed it if they hadn't been there to help, but that sort of enterprising spirit makes me think they were dealers rather than junkies.


Would you like some of our junkies over your end? We've got loads going spare!


----------



## TopCat (Feb 5, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably not a good idea in case they eventually get pissed off and take it out on the wrong person.
> 
> Is it worth sticking a notice up (before violence!) with words to the effect that the police are monitoring the block and will be called immediately in the event that any drugs are being taken in communal areas?
> 
> They'll probably just rip it down though



I have seen dealers on Somerleyton Road replaced with a new tranche _seconds_ after the first lot have been arrested.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2008)

Got woken this morning at 6am by the 'Brixton Alarm Call'

This consisted of a large number of police dressed in riot gear smashing in the front door of my next door neighbors flat.....

Was a bit of a moody, hoody looking sort of chap but I have never seen or heard much nonsense going on from that flat.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 7, 2008)

That might explain the heaps of police vans racing towards Brixton that woke me at early o'clock this morning. 

Oh and three new policemen on bikes outside spotted the police station yesterday morning. Wobbling all over the shop, disobeying all known traffic laws and generally looking like a parody. Disgraceful handlebar / seat height arrangement too.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2008)

Just had to check that the motionless junkie in the fire escape wasn't dead. Thankfully, he appeared to be sleeping (he managed a slurred response), but I'll call the police so they can check it out and make sure he's alright.


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 7, 2008)

jesus dude, that sounds like a nightmare.  i'd have a real problem with checking to see people are still alive earlier than mid-day.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2008)

It's not a good start to the day. 

I've been turfing out crack heads on a daily basis recently. After some polite but insistent badgering they always (reluctantly) leave without any bother - but then I've always caught them before they've got the pipe out.


----------



## Pip (Feb 7, 2008)

All the Norwood buses were being diverted down Leigham Court Road again last night, anyone know what happened?


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2008)

Just checked and the guy's still there! He seems to be breathing OK but I couldn't wake him - or he could just be pretending that I wasn't there.

Either way I've called the police again (they didn't bother coming last time) and that seems to have done the trick - they're at the door now!


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 7, 2008)

Has there been a change in the 2 route? Wry reported to me a couple of days ago of a 2 that only went as far as Brixton stn, not onto Norwood...


----------



## rennie (Feb 7, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Has there been a change in the 2 route? Wry reported to me a couple of days ago of a 2 that only went as far as Brixton stn, not onto Norwood...



There are problems on Knight's Hill (burst water main or summthin).


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 7, 2008)

So Norwood garage is shut? Blimey, must be a pretty big leak.


----------



## clandestino (Feb 7, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Has there been a change in the 2 route? Wry reported to me a couple of days ago of a 2 that only went as far as Brixton stn, not onto Norwood...




I got the 2 from Vauxhall to Upper Tulse Hill yesterday.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 7, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> So Norwood garage is shut? Blimey, must be a pretty big leak.



No, Norwood Garage is open (this is where you need to walk to to get a 2 bus back from Knights Hill towards Brixton), and the stop on Hardel Rise (Tulse Hill) is also still in use.  _*However,*_ there's a huge divert (it goes right into Streatham & out again) between those 2 points if you're trying to get from Knight's Hill to Tulse Hill - Buses in the other direction between those places are more or less okay. The same goes for the 432, 68 and 468.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 7, 2008)

It's all fixed now - as of today.. there was a divertion because of the burst pipe next to the church in W.Norwood (on the east side - which is why going north it was diverted but going south it was fine), but they finished fixing it today.


----------



## Pip (Feb 7, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> It's all fixed now - as of today.. there was a divertion because of the burst pipe next to the church in W.Norwood, but they finished fixing it today.


Wasn't there a burst pipe there a few months ago too?


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 7, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> Wasn't there a burst pipe there a few months ago too?



Not during term time... I cycle up there and back every day and don't remember that.  There _was_ the fire in the petrol station- but that only closed the road off for one afternoon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 8, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> So Norwood garage is shut? Blimey, must be a pretty big leak.


 

It happened last Sunday.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 8, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Has there been a change in the 2 route? Wry reported to me a couple of days ago of a 2 that only went as far as Brixton stn, not onto Norwood...


occasionally they only go to brixton. and the rest of the 2s only go to norwood bus garage these days - it used to go on to crystal palace. the 432 is one of the new bus routes introduced by red ken about 4 years ago - it does the same route as the 2 but runs between brixton and crystal palace. and it was a sorely needed extra bus - when i lived  up tulse hill you used to have to fight the crowds to even get on the bus!

/bus geek mode


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2008)

That was unpleasant: just caught one of the addicts who's been wedging the fire escape door open in the act (I heard his mate shouting up at him just before). 

I asked him what he was doing at the fire escape and he first claimed he'd come along to "clean it up" (how kind!) before his dishevelled mate appeared at the top. He then tried to get heavy but got 'nuff back from me. Fucking lying cunt. 

Some of the residents with kids are getting very angry about this.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 10, 2008)

editor said:


> That was unpleasant: just caught one of the addicts who's been wedging the fire escape door open in the act (I heard his mate shouting up at him just before).
> 
> I asked him what he was doing at the fire escape and he first claimed he'd come along to "clean it up" (how kind!) before his dishevelled mate appeared at the top. He then tried to get heavy but got 'nuff back from me. Fucking lying cunt.
> 
> Some of the residents with kids are getting very angry about this.



It's fucking unpleasant.   We had 2 years of this on and off until we managed to comprehensively fix our gate so they couldn't break in any more.

Once the've actually had their hit shouting at them won't do any good as they only get more aggressive.  We actually found that the only way to get rid of them was for me or my female neighbours whining at them about how upsetting we found it and how scared we were .  The blokey shouting approach doesn't work at that point unfortunately


----------



## Pip (Feb 11, 2008)

Is one of them that junkie who looks like Vincent Gallo's ugly junkie brother who wears a girl's white bomber jacket and hangs round the station?
Nothing to offer if it is, I just saw him round there and wondered.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> Is one of them that junkie who looks like Vincent Gallo's ugly junkie brother who wears a girl's white bomber jacket and hangs round the station?


I know the fella you mean! He seemed to be getting better a few years ago and started wearing stylish clothes and looking healthy, but he looks to have slid downhill again. 

He has indeed shuffled up around our floor once or twice, but he's not one of the regular 'visitors.' The fire escape really stinks of piss now and two people seem to be sleeping there.

Nice.


----------



## Spark (Feb 15, 2008)

It seems there may finally be a change at neon/bar with no name/tangier.  When I just came past there was a chalkboard menu outside with carribean food on - oxtail, jerk chicken.    The inside looked the same, but as if they'd tried to make a few temporary changes - tableclothes etc.  There was no sign of the Mad Man either.

Anyone know anything?


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2008)

Fucking junkies kept me up half of last night with their bastard mates shouting to be let in through the fire exit at 2am, 3am, 4am etc.

I accosted one earlier and he promised me on his mother's life etc etc that he would never ever use the fire exit again. Yeah. Right. Cunt.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 21, 2008)

I think you should be careful. Some of these guys are very unpredictable.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2008)

There's a new bar opening up on Astoria Parade - Bar No. 1 (inventive), but to its credit, it seems its going to have a pair of Martini glasses as part of its logo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> There's a new bar opening up on Astoria Parade - Bar No. 1 (inventive), but to its credit, it seems its going to have a pair of Martini glasses as part of its logo.


 
bah ha ha ha ha  

Bar?  They can't even spell


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2008)

How do you spell bar then?


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I think you should be careful. Some of these guys are very unpredictable.


Sure. But you gotta make a stand when they're virtually in your own house.

They've broken the fire door again now. It's ripped off its hinges.

Wankers.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> There's a new bar opening up on Astoria Parade - Bar No. 1 (inventive), but to its credit, it seems its going to have a pair of Martini glasses as part of its logo.



It's a oun isn't it, albeit a poor one... Bar No One


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, it's a oun, alright


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Anyone running a book on what time the helicopter will be deployed tonight?


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 3, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, it's a oun, alright



oh you witty ount


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> How do you spell bar then?


 


Bah


----------



## Jim Williams (Mar 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Anyone running a book on what time the helicopter will be deployed tonight?



Put me down for 10p for a 6.30 start.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Jim Williams said:


> Put me down for 10p for a 6.30 start.



I know your game mate. 

Bet on 6.30 then murder some old lady at 6.10 and laugh all the way to the bank!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Mar 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I know your game mate.
> 
> Bet on 6.30 then murder some old lady at 6.10 and laugh all the way to the bank!!



Rumbled!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Anyone running a book on what time the helicopter will be deployed tonight?


 


Can I have 9.45pm please?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can I have 9.45pm please?



Are you betting on behalf of Jim Williams?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2008)

Was the helicopter out last night? 
I can't say I've heard it much recently


----------



## Jim Williams (Mar 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Are you betting on behalf of Jim Williams?



Say nuffink!

I think he's on to us.......


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll go back and photograph the new door to Bar No. 1 and see whether they've actually been that clever. [there's too many teenage Korn fans queuing up there at the moment, I'm not sure I could cope with the collecting weight of emo), but I'm not sure they have. 

However, their chippie was very helpful in loaning a ladder the other day, which meant we could save an abandoned kitten. Sorry this is all very parochial and clearly not as harrowing as the Editor fire door saga...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 3, 2008)

Helicopter just went over my place  

All bets are off (even yours Jim)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Helicopter just went over my place
> 
> All bets are off (even yours Jim)


 

fixed 


OK, can we start one for tomorrow then?  

I'll have er.... let's see, it's Tuesday which means.... 

5.10pm please?


----------



## Jim Williams (Mar 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Helicopter just went over my place
> 
> All bets are off (even yours Jim)



Bumpoo.

Tomorrow I shall put a fiver (five whole pence) on 5.20


----------



## Badgers (Mar 4, 2008)

Came back over just after 21:00 last night. 
Could have been more but I was sound asleep by 22:00 and nothing would have woken me! 

Out tonight so watch the skies for me!!!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Mar 4, 2008)

The bugger was around and about at 1am-ish as I recall. I remember sleepily shaking my fist at the ceiling.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2008)

Saw a woman and bloke fighting in the road this morning outside Morleys.  They nearly got hit by a scooter.

Then the guy started bashing her up and slapping her to the ground


----------



## netbob (Mar 6, 2008)

The twats who own the shop under my/nipsla's flat have removed the front windows again the other night. They have already lost 2 planning appeals and replaced them once before, not sure they get how the system works. Cold/smelly/noisy flat in the mean time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2008)

memespring said:


> The twats who own the shop under my/nipsla's flat have removed the front windows again the other night. They have already lost 2 planning appeals and replaced them once before, not sure they get how the system works. Cold/smelly/noisy flat in the mean time


 

Why have they removed the windows?


----------



## netbob (Mar 6, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why have they removed the windows?



so they can sell direct on to the street.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2008)

memespring said:


> so they can sell direct on to the street.


 



What are they selling?    


Home-made apple pies or something?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2008)

Fish IIRC


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Fish IIRC


 

Oh God, poor meme.

I can't stand the smell of fish so I sympathise


----------



## zuszsa (Mar 6, 2008)

I noticed this this morning.

I looked pointedly at the gap and said to the little man watering the fish - 'did the window fall out'

I don't think he understood my point


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2008)

zuszsa said:


> I noticed this this morning.
> 
> I looked pointedly at the gap and said to the little man watering the fish - 'did the window fall out'
> 
> I don't think he understood my point


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2008)

memespring said:


> The twats who own the shop under my/nipsla's flat have removed the front windows again the other night. They have already lost 2 planning appeals and replaced them once before, not sure they get how the system works. Cold/smelly/noisy flat in the mean time



Mate - you should be suing those bastards - not relying on the council to do anything. I reckon if you went to small claims court and went for the maximum settlement (I think £5k) you'd have a good chance of winning. If they then don't pay up you can send in the bailiffs.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2008)

'Nuff police action in my manor. As I walked out of the block the bloke in front of me looked like he was going for the title of the World's Most Suspicious Man and - bosh! - Babylon descended in the shape of a unmarked police car slapping him down. Another van load went round the side of the estate and when I walked past just now - bosh! - the old bill were giving it heavy manners in the betting shop.

Elsewhere the junkies continue to really piss off residents with blokes shouting out at 2,3 4am and the fire door off its hinges again.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 6, 2008)

editor said:


> 'Nuff police action in my manor. As I walked out of the block the bloke in front of me looked like he was going for the title of the World's Most Suspicious Man and - bosh! - Babylon descended in the shape of a unmarked police car slapping him down. Another van load went round the side of the estate and when I walked past just now - bosh! - the old bill were giving it heavy manners in the betting shop.
> 
> Elsewhere the junkies continue to really piss off residents with blokes shouting out at 2,3 4am and the fire door off its hinges again.


YOu sound like that bloke on Pimp My Ride.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 6, 2008)

editor said:


> 'Nuff police action in my manor. As I walked out of the block the bloke in front of me looked like he was going for the title of the World's Most Suspicious Man and - bosh! - Babylon descended in the shape of a unmarked police car slapping him down. Another van load went round the side of the estate and when I walked past just now - bosh! - the old bill were giving it heavy manners in the betting shop.



I just saw that as I walked home and thought I bet its up on urban by the time I get home.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2008)

Bob said:


> Mate - you should be suing those bastards - not relying on the council to do anything. I reckon if you went to small claims court and went for the maximum settlement (I think £5k) you'd have a good chance of winning. If they then don't pay up you can send in the bailiffs.



It's bloody tempting at times but we need to get it sorted as a permanent solution.  To be fair the planning bods at the council have always been really helpful as has one of our local councillors. 

It is on the verge of driving me to full blown alcoholism though (or given me an excuse to drink as much wine as I want depending on your point of view!)


----------



## zuszsa (Mar 7, 2008)

I reckon newly windowless fish shop has new owners.  The staff seem to be different and the signage has been removed.  Does this mean, she wonders with dread in her heart, that the whole palaver starts over?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 7, 2008)

zuszsa said:


> I reckon newly windowless fish shop has new owners.  The staff seem to be different and the signage has been removed.  Does this mean, she wonders with dread in her heart, that the whole palaver starts over?



Same owner but new tenants apparently so my spies tell me 

I'm working on the whole palaver not starting again!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 13, 2008)

The new 415 is running up and down from Elephant to Tulse Hill.... very excited by this (quite sadly!)



http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/media/newscentre/7659.aspx


----------



## teuchter (Mar 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> The new 415 is running up and down from Elephant to Tulse Hill.... very excited by this (quite sadly!)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/media/newscentre/7659.aspx



Does that mean the 333 is going down to Stockwell now as well?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Does that mean the 333 is going down to Stockwell now as well?



On the link I handily provided it says:

"At the same time route 333 will be altered between Brixton and Kennington to go via Stockwell Road, Stockwell Station and Clapham Road.

This creates a new direct link between Brixton Hill and Stockwell."


----------



## teuchter (Mar 13, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> On the link I handily provided it says:
> 
> "At the same time route 333 will be altered between Brixton and Kennington to go via Stockwell Road, Stockwell Station and Clapham Road.
> 
> This creates a new direct link between Brixton Hill and Stockwell."



I just meant, has anyone actually observed this happening in real life yet...


----------



## Pip (Mar 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I just meant, has anyone actually observed this happening in real life yet...


Yeah, I've got it loads.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I just meant, has anyone actually observed this happening in real life yet...



oh yes, i flipping observed it when it went to wrong way 
arseholes


----------



## clandestino (Mar 14, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Does that mean the 333 is going down to Stockwell now as well?



Yes. I got it last night, and it went via Stockwell.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2008)

ianw said:


> Yes. I got it last night, and it went via Stockwell.


 


really?  Where does it go after that?  On to Elephant obbiously, but does it go via loads of little back streets or main roads?


----------



## clandestino (Mar 14, 2008)

it goes up stockwell road, up clapham road then rejoins the usual route at the oval.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 14, 2008)

How incredibly exciting this all is.


----------



## ovaltina (Mar 14, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> This creates a new direct link between Brixton Hill and Stockwell."



Handy for late night trips to Vauxhall! 

Unfortunatly I'm moving back to Brighton in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bob (Mar 14, 2008)

ianw said:


> it goes up stockwell road, up clapham road then rejoins the usual route at the oval.



Really annoying if your commute involves getting the bus from Brixton to Elephant since it makes one of the two bus routes that I can take 10 minutes longer. 

I'm sure this is good for the residents of Clapham road, just annoying for me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2008)

teuchter said:


> How incredibly exciting this all is.


 

Actually, it's very handy for people who live up the Hill as it means they don't have to go down to Brixton to get the No. 2


----------



## teuchter (Mar 14, 2008)

Bob said:


> Really annoying if your commute involves getting the bus from Brixton to Elephant since it makes one of the two bus routes that I can take 10 minutes longer.
> 
> I'm sure this is good for the residents of Clapham road, just annoying for me.



But you've got a new option for that route, the 415, so you're no worse off than before, are you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 14, 2008)

teuchter said:


> But you've got a new option for that route, the 415, so you're no worse off than before, are you?


 

415?  

hm, I think I may have seen that somewhere the other day but I can't remember where 

Ah, 415 between Tulse Hill and Elephant & Castle via Brixton, from Saturday 8 March 2008

Well that's definitely needed.  Have always felt sorry for people on Tulse Hill and their lack of buses


----------



## Bob (Mar 14, 2008)

teuchter said:


> But you've got a new option for that route, the 415, so you're no worse off than before, are you?



Had forgotten about that  - thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Bob (Mar 14, 2008)

Brixton boxer Ted Bami is in the running to be British light welterweight champion:

http://www.britishboxing.net/news_3242-British-title-preview-Barnes-v-Bami.html


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2008)

Only mild helicopter action so far tonight


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 16, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Actually, it's very handy for people who live up the Hill as it means they don't have to go down to Brixton to get the No. 2



You are such an ambassador for SW2. Keep up the good work. How's that campaign to get M&S to move up the hill?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2008)

twisted said:


> You are such an ambassador for SW2. Keep up the good work. How's that campaign to get M&S to move up the hill?


 

Not very successful at the moment.  Maybe if we had MORE yuppies up here


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 16, 2008)

twisted said:


> You are such an ambassador for SW2. Keep up the good work. How's that campaign to get M&S to move up the hill?





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not very successful at the moment.  Maybe if we had MORE yuppies up here





ooh  how do i join that campaign...   


but what about poor dominic?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2008)

Papingo said:


> ooh how do i join that campaign...
> 
> 
> but what about poor dominic?


 

That's alright, I'll still use Dominic.  When's the last time you saw M&S selling Heinz Beans, Tetley Tea bags, Newspapers, Rizlas, etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2008)

Papingo said:


> ooh how do i join that campaign...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's alright, I'll still use Dominic.  When's the last time you saw M&S selling Heinz Beans, Tetley Tea bags, Newspapers, Rizlas, etc.



You get all of that cheaper in Costcutter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2008)

twisted said:


> You get all of that cheaper in Costcutter.


 

extra walking


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 17, 2008)

Is it me or are the potholes on Brixton Road getting deeper? Was there attemptive road works this weekend? The one outside Barnardo's could house an ogre.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Is it me or are the potholes on Brixton Road getting deeper? Was there attemptive road works this weekend? The one outside Barnardo's could house an ogre.


 


Inform the council you nearly fell down it


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like the remains of the Texaco garage on Coldharbour Lane are about to be flattened.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Inform the council you nearly fell down it


shame i don't have a photo of a damaged wheel, or I could claim compensation... 

there's a team of workmen fixing stuff now, but the manhole cover in the middle of the junction has a 6 inch hole all the way around it


----------



## Bob (Mar 17, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Is it me or are the potholes on Brixton Road getting deeper? Was there attemptive road works this weekend? The one outside Barnardo's could house an ogre.



Both! 

A couple of the not too bad ones (e.g. by the bridge) have been filled in a bit.

But TFL & Lambeth are rubbish at looking at it from the point of view of the cyclist so often their repairs don't actually fix things. In this case both Stockwell road & Brixton road are TFL if you want to complain.

I got a puncture from one in Brixton road a few weeks back - really annoyingly just at the start of my commute...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 17, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> extra walking



FFS, it's 20 metres at most. All the people I know either go to Costcutter  or the shifty one nearer Blenheim Gardens; NISA is the most expensive shop on the strip especially for snack food. The Cafes (esp Adam bakery) knock out bigger, fresher sandwiches at a quid less!!! 

Also, if Costcutter have a promo item they
a. tend to have it in stock, and,
b. sell it you at the price advertised in the promo without giving ytou some bullshit about "oh sorry the barcode was wrong".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2008)

twisted said:


> FFS, it's 20 metres at most. All the people I know either go to Costcutter or the shifty one nearer Blenheim Gardens; NISA is the most expensive shop on the strip especially for snack food. The Cafes (esp Adam bakery) knock out bigger, fresher sandwiches at a quid less!!!
> 
> Also, if Costcutter have a promo item they
> a. tend to have it in stock, and,
> b. sell it you at the price advertised in the promo without giving ytou some bullshit about "oh sorry the barcode was wrong".


 

20 meters is a long walk for short people  

I won't use that one near Blenheim Gardens since they accused me of owing them £5.  I even found the receipt in my bag but I just thought fuck 'em.  Plus I don't particularly like one of them that's in there 

Any I used Costcutters for over 10 years so I know how nice they are.  If I was still going to the White Horse, I'd probably use them again


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 17, 2008)

Bob said:


> Both!
> 
> I got a puncture from one in Brixton road a few weeks back - really annoyingly just at the start of my commute...



Its not the punctures that really worry me, it was watching the person cycling in front of me bunny hop to avoid it, putting them right in the path of the bus that was following us.


----------



## Bob (Mar 17, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Its not the punctures that really worry me, it was watching the person cycling in front of me bunny hop to avoid it, putting them right in the path of the bus that was following us.



Ouch. 

It really gets on my tits that when 'fixmystreet' sends an email to Lambeth to tell them there's a problem they simply tell me that I've emailed the wrong organisation rather than passing the information on....


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2008)

Woohoo! They're evicting the fucking junkies.

YES!


----------



## newbie (Mar 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Any I used Costcutters for over 10 years so I know how nice they are.  If I was still going to the White Horse, I'd probably use them again



d'you think?  I've always found them rather unpleasant.  Sadly now Shiela's seems to have finally gone for good (shame, because although she wasn't cheapest and definitely had the worst choice I liked her very dry humour) the choice is grumpy or grumpy.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 19, 2008)

twisted said:


> FFS, it's 20 metres at most. All the people I know either go to Costcutter  or the shifty one nearer Blenheim Gardens; NISA is the most expensive shop on the strip especially for snack food. The Cafes (esp Adam bakery) knock out bigger, fresher sandwiches at a quid less!!!
> 
> Also, if Costcutter have a promo item they
> a. tend to have it in stock, and,
> b. sell it you at the price advertised in the promo without giving ytou some bullshit about "oh sorry the barcode was wrong".



The guys in NISA always seem the friendliest to me. And they quite often let me off if I'm a few pence short, and stuff like that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2008)

newbie said:


> d'you think? I've always found them rather unpleasant. Sadly now Shiela's seems to have finally gone for good (shame, because although she wasn't cheapest and definitely had the worst choice I liked her very dry humour) the choice is grumpy or grumpy.


 


well maybe not, just John.  He's always been nice

Definitely prefer Nisa guys


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2008)

editor said:


> Woohoo! They're evicting the fucking junkies.
> 
> YES!


 

Lovely.  

For how long?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2008)

newbie said:


> d'you think? I've always found them rather unpleasant. Sadly now Shiela's seems to have finally gone for good (shame, because although she wasn't cheapest and definitely had the worst choice I liked her very dry humour) the choice is grumpy or grumpy.


 

grumpy and nosey


----------



## Bob (Mar 19, 2008)

editor said:


> Woohoo! They're evicting the fucking junkies.
> 
> YES!



What can they practically do to stop them getting back in?

Good luck.


----------



## newbie (Mar 19, 2008)

nosey?  I don't go to Nisa often, but the blokes in Premiere are always on the phone, do they break off their conversation to be nosey?


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2008)

Bob said:


> What can they practically do to stop them getting back in?


They've stuck a metal door on the flat they were using as their shooting gallery. The fire door's off its hinges but wedged back in place so they can't get through easily - and if they try they make such a noise that I'm down there sharpish telling them to fuck right off out of it.


----------



## Bob (Mar 19, 2008)

editor said:


> They've stuck a metal door on the flat they were using as their shooting gallery. The fire door's off its hinges but wedged back in place so they can't get through easily - and if they try they make such a noise that I'm down there sharpish telling them to fuck right off out of it.



Presumably it was an empty flat?

Worth keeping an eye on it if so. Lambeth are very good at sealing those places - but for some reason seem unable to get them back into use quickly.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2008)

Bob said:


> Presumably it was an empty flat?


No, it was some kind of short term let thing that a junkie had legally moved into, quickly followed by an endless stream of a parasite dealers, ne'er do wells and junkies.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 19, 2008)

newbie said:


> nosey? I don't go to Nisa often, but the blokes in Premiere are always on the phone, do they break off their conversation to be nosey?


 

Sheila was always interrogating me.  Put me on edge.  Obviously she was just being polite but... 

Where's Premiere?


----------



## netbob (Mar 19, 2008)

I went into Pullens in Hern Hill earlier and had the joy of listening to the owner slag off pretty much his entire staff over the phone of 30 minutes. "I dont care if she doesnt want to work sunday's she'll do as she's told etc etc". He was sitting at the bar doing his accounts. knob.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 19, 2008)

memespring said:


> I went into Pullens in Hern Hill earlier and had the joy of listening to the owner slag off pretty much his entire staff over the phone of 30 minutes. "I dont care if she doesnt want to work sunday's she'll do as she's told etc etc". He was sitting at the bar doing his accounts. knob.



i've seen that a few times before...many years ago me and a fellow skint mate were in there enjoying a cheap happy hour beer...the owner (well within earshot) was muttering to his mates about "f-ing students" and looking over at us. i dont go in there much any more.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2008)

It's _helicopter time_ again!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2008)

It's snowing!


----------



## Bob (Mar 23, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's snowing!



Beat me to it!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2008)

It started off as tiny grains but it's like goose-down now!


----------



## newbie (Mar 23, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sheila was always interrogating me.  Put me on edge.  Obviously she was just being polite but...
> 
> Where's Premiere?



isn't the one by Blenheim Gardens called Premiere?  Maybe I've misremembered, but that's the one I meant.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2008)

newbie said:


> isn't the one by Blenheim Gardens called Premiere? Maybe I've misremembered, but that's the one I meant.


 

that's what I thought. I barred myself from there though so don't take much notice


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2008)

Brixton snow!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2008)

editor said:


> Brixton snow!


 

I missed it.    What time wsa that?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 23, 2008)

From about ten past nine this morning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> From about ten past nine this morning.


 

ah, far too early on a Sunday for me to be awake


----------



## snackhead (Mar 24, 2008)

It's snowing again on Coldharbour Lane  (Hey I'm a poet and I didn't know it  )


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2008)

Snowing up Brixton Hill right now...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Snowing up Brixton Hill right now...


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 24, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Snowing up Brixton Hill right now...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 24, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Snowing up Brixton Hill right now...



It's been a long bank holiday weekend


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2008)

You can have your  s and  s back. Weather can change in a half hour, you know.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2008)

twisted said:


> It's been a long bank holiday weekend


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2008)

teuchter said:


> You can have your  s and  s back. Weather can change in a half hour, you know.


 

and admittedly, Brixton Hill is a long road so it could be snowing where teuchter is and not where we are 

So, where are you teuchter?


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So, where are you teuchter?


He's on top of Brixton Mountain!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2008)

editor said:


> He's on top of Brixton Mountain!


 

well I'm near the prison and Papingo's somewhere near.

I reckon teuchter's taken too many drugs or has head slung forward and is seeing dandruff


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2008)

maybe he's been ripping up some polystyrene and confused it with snow


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and admittedly, Brixton Hill is a long road so it could be snowing where teuchter is and not where we are
> 
> So, where are you teuchter?



I am at about the same altitude as the prison but i am on the respectable side of brixton hill (ie. not the side which is essentially clapham, not that anyone on that side would admit it). I have not been taking any drugs and i do not have dandruff and i have not been tearing up polystyrene.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I am at about the same altitude as the prison but i am on the respectable side of brixton hill (ie. not the side which is essentially clapham, not that anyone on that side would admit it). I have not been taking any drugs and i do not have dandruff and i have not been tearing up polystyrene.


 

ah, so you're on the Elm Park/Endymion/Beechdale side.  That's where I live.  I knew I was posh though so no need to remind me


----------



## clandestino (Mar 24, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I am at about the same altitude as the prison but i am on the respectable side of brixton hill (ie. not the side which is essentially clapham, not that anyone on that side would admit it). I have not been taking any drugs and i do not have dandruff and i have not been tearing up polystyrene.



I am the same side of the hill as you. I've just looked out of my window. It is not snowing.

It was this morning, though, if that's any help.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> I am the same side of the hill as you. I've just looked out of my window. It is not snowing.
> 
> It was this morning, though, if that's any help.


 

maybe teuchter forgot to turn his clocks back 12 hours


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah, so you're on the Elm Park/Endymion/Beechdale side.  That's where I live.  I knew I was posh though so no need to remind me



Oh really?

How do you explain this then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Oh really?
> 
> How do you explain this then?


 

b/f's flat


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2008)

ianw said:


> I am the same side of the hill as you. I've just looked out of my window. It is not snowing.
> 
> It was this morning, though, if that's any help.



Yes, I can confirm it is not currently snowing.

However, it was definitely snowing at 20.08.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> b/f's flat



Oh I see. Well, that's even worse. You just keep an address over here to try and make yourself look cool but then you spend half your time hanging out on the wrong side of the tracks with the Claphamites.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Oh I see. Well, that's even worse. You just keep an address over here to try and make yourself look cool but then you spend half your time hanging out on the wrong side of the tracks with the Claphamites.


 

Was it as heavy as the Claphamite snow this morning?






I'll have you know I've been on the other side of the road since 1985


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was it as heavy as the Claphamite snow this morning?



No, it wasn't. But it definitely happened.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2008)

teuchter said:


> No, it wasn't. But it definitely happened.


 

well, you see, you're the only Brixton Hillite who saw it so we must come to the conclusion that you were dreaming/pissed/hallucinating/shaking your dandruff out


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> well, you see, you're the only Brixton Hillite who saw it so we must come to the conclusion that you were dreaming/pissed/hallucinating/shaking your dandruff out



Well, I am going to come to the conclusion that I was the only Brixton Hillite looking out of their window at 20:08 this evening. I don't want to speculate as to what the rest of you were doing at that time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 25, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Well, I am going to come to the conclusion that I was the only Brixton Hillite looking out of their window at 20:08 this evening. I don't want to speculate as to what the rest of you were doing at that time.


 

probably watching Max from Eastenders banging his coffin.  There was no snow where he was though


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 25, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Well, I am going to come to the conclusion that I was the only Brixton Hillite looking out of their window at 20:08 this evening. I don't want to speculate as to what the rest of you were doing at that time.




making plans.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2008)

Some giving-it-large yup in a ridiculously flash sports car was spotted measuring up around the old Texaco garage on Coldharbour.

*worried


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2008)

editor said:


> Some giving-it-large yup in a ridiculously flash sports car was spotted measuring up around the old Texaco garage on Coldharbour.
> 
> *worried


 

oh, wonder what you'll be getting.  Some yuppy flats, a nice deli, an estate agents


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 27, 2008)

The Number One bar is actually opening on Brixton Road (with a door at the back on Astoria Parade to act as overspill for smokers I guess). Between Amazonica and the Money Transfer place. Its got the martini glass logo they've got at the back and says something about having a pool table. Alas its not called Bar No. 1, and already seems to have a 'no hats and no hoodies' sign up when I walked past (i was wearing both because of the cold weather). 

Oh and Tangeir / Bar with no name etc. seems to have opened up as another bar hasn't it?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 27, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Oh and Tangeir / Bar with no name etc. seems to have opened up as another bar hasn't it?



Has it got another name then. I wasn't aware it had shut to be honest, although there's little difference between them being open and closed juudging by the number of customers in there. A situation not helped by the gloomy exterior and the hard to see in windows - it's just unwelcoming.

The terminally unpopular Acres seems to have closed down, blowing a hole in theory that an upmarket piano bar selling chicken a la Luther Vandross would go down well in Brixton. And Bar 628 (opposite Tangir) seems to have closed up as well, unless they're only opening weekends now.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 27, 2008)

Nah, its still got that mispelt sign, but I passed it last night and half the shutters were up and there were people drinking in the gloom inside. I also spotted people moving stuff - furniture and office bobs - out of the shuttered shop next door (with the handwritten signs about some family trust thing, as mentioned on another thread) last week too, so that doesn't seem like its reopening either. 

I thought Acres was going for the big wedding audience which evidently wasn't boyant enough in a competitive and cutting edge big wedding market (that and the fact that they used to quote extortionate prices to hire the upstairs space). 

Which one was 628? the vegan / ital place that now seems to be a sandwich shop?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 27, 2008)

The helicopter's hovering over SW9 and there's been quite a few sirens in the last half hour.

Is all well down there?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2008)

It's a-hovering over me 'ead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2008)

The Z Bar is now called something else and has been refurbished


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 27, 2008)

editor said:


> It's a-hovering over me 'ead.


 

I had a word with the pilot


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 27, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I had a word with the pilot



I think he was hovering over Blenheim Gardens last night at around 7.32pm. Playing loud indie rock he was too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 27, 2008)

twisted said:


> I think he was hovering over Blenheim Gardens last night at around 7.32pm. Playing loud indie rock he was too


 



Bet he doesn't go ringing the police complaining


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 27, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Bet he doesn't go ringing the police complaining



I'm having a word with the pilot. I want an air-to-ground missile launched.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 27, 2008)

twisted said:


> I'm having a word with the pilot. I want an air-to-ground missile launched.


 

SAM


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 27, 2008)

4 plain clothes police cars came steaming up from Tintagel House on my way home too.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2008)

Three plain clothes but official-looking blokes outside My Father's Place (has it closed?) going through a bin liner outside and taking pictures. Most odd.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 28, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> SAM



Actually, halloween was quite funny. For about five minutes his flat looked as if it was in Basra rather than Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2008)

twisted said:


> Actually, halloween was quite funny. For about five minutes his flat looked as if it was in Basra rather than Brixton.


 

shocking.  He probably saved a few quid having to buy fireworks himself.  Free displays for the wealthy


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 28, 2008)

The no 3 bus has a new timetable to improve reliability starting tomorrow (29th March)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> The no 3 bus has a new timetable to improve reliability starting tomorrow (29th March)


 

so how often does that mean they'll appear?


----------



## Bob (Mar 28, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so how often does that mean they'll appear?



Excellent. The 3 is the lynchpin of my travels so will make my life easier.

An urbanite I know (mentioning no names) has downloaded the times that his oyster card is used on his commute and graphed it to check bus reliability. It turns out that the P4 actually runs to its timetable...


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 28, 2008)

Bob said:


> It turns out that the P4 actually runs to its timetable...



The Pensioner 4 as a mate of mine calls it.


----------



## rennie (Mar 28, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so how often does that mean they'll appear?



It's rubbish most of the times innit?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 31, 2008)

The 3's never that bad apart from the times when about 4 arrive outside Iceland at once. And did anyone else hear fireworks at midnight last night?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 31, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> The 3's never that bad apart from the times when about 4 arrive outside Iceland at once. And did anyone else hear fireworks at midnight last night?



Yup i heard fireworks too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 7, 2008)

This lad lives near me.....
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...t+black+jockey+to+win+the+National/article.do


----------



## brix (Apr 7, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This lad lives near me.....
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...t+black+jockey+to+win+the+National/article.do



That's very


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2008)

Helicopters were out a lot last night about 4am + sirens but not seen anything 
One overhead now


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Helicopters were out a lot last night about 4am + sirens but not seen anything
> One overhead now


I'm hearing it too!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 10, 2008)

editor said:


> I'm hearing it too!



It seems to have been out a lot more than usual over the last 48 hrs nes pas?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 10, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This lad lives near me.....
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...t+black+jockey+to+win+the+National/article.do


 



That's great.  I'll put a couple of quid on him if he ever makes it


----------



## netbob (Apr 14, 2008)

The old pub sign for the Goose is leaning up against Brady's on Electric Lane.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 14, 2008)

Someone's gotta have that, for sure...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Someone's gotta have that, for sure...


 

sounds like they already did, then changed their mind


----------



## boohoo (Apr 14, 2008)

memespring said:


> The old pub sign for the Goose is leaning up against Brady's on Electric Lane.



The old sign for Brady's is used in the Market...


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 14, 2008)

boohoo said:


> The old sign for Brady's is used in the Market...


 

What as, a market stall?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 14, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> What as, a market stall?




Where the Chinese Supermarket is, someone uses a piece of wood which advertises Bradys (or the railway what ever it's called) on it - has a faded picture of the building on it - was meant to take a photo of it... but you know me....


----------



## snackhead (Apr 18, 2008)

Wandering in Brockwell Park earlier and noticed Zippos Circus is back. Apparently there's a performing budgie in the line up.


----------



## brix (Apr 18, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Wandering in Brockwell Park earlier and noticed Zippos Circus is back. Apparently there's a performing budgie in the line up.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2008)

There sure are a *lot* of police sirens going off right now.

Earlier on the fire brigade had to put out a fire some total moron has started in a post box.


----------



## Not a Vet (Apr 22, 2008)

Great photograph of Ant n Dec and Ronnie Corbett(!) in the Half Moon, HH in Sunday's Observer magazine


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 22, 2008)

Just seen on London Tonight some live footage of outside the town hall, a 13 year old girl is stuck under a prison van and the whole area is in a right mess, loads of people milling around and the traffic is a nightmare as well.


----------



## fjydj (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks, wondered why the road was closed off. I'm sadly not surprised those prison vans are very badly driven up and down brixton hill.


----------



## billythefish (Apr 22, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Just seen on London Tonight some live footage of outside the town hall, a 13 year old girl is stuck under a prison van and the whole area is in a right mess, loads of people milling around and the traffic is a nightmare as well.


My housemate was walking past just as the windows were being smashed on the lorry... looked very nasty.
I hope the girl's alright.


----------



## Cardenio (Apr 22, 2008)

I was there about an hour ago. Lots of police, ambulances and fire engines. No-one in the (sizeable) crowd knew what was going on but Chinese whispers of stabbings/two people dead were flitting around . I left the scene when I saw there was someone under the prison van. The air ambulance landed at that time nearby. A (very small) minority in the crowd were accusing the police of racism (?) and a couple of the local characters were "helping" the police direct the traffic (and generally getting in the way). Hope it's not as serious as it looked.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2008)

High street's completely closed. Check it out: http://87.194.32.232:800/cam1.htm (hit enter, there's no password)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2008)

The woman under the van was killed 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7361651.stm
I'll turn the cam away out of respect I think


----------



## billythefish (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh dear. Very sad:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/7361651.stm


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2008)

'Copter alert! Second time today.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 22, 2008)

brix said:


>



that guy's really creepy. he starts with budgie tricks and moves on (with considerable bitterness) to rants about his failed music biz career, attempts to sell you CDs (the songs on which generally seem to be about great Britain used to be) and eulogies to the fucking Queen Mum


----------



## via-strass (Apr 22, 2008)

I arrived just after the accident at the same time the first police were getting there. An ambulance was already there. A few people were getting very angry at the driver and someone had broken his passenger window. The person was trapped under the van the whole time, it looked as if the front wheels of the van had gone right over them. A lot of police arrived just afterwards and moved everyone away from the van, although a few people threw things at the van and someone bent back the windscreen wipers. The driver of the van was still sitting in the drivers seat. It took quite a long time to get medical attention to the person under the van as they had to bring firemen. A helicopter which I think was a flying ambulance rather than the police flew over but didn't land. At 6 o'clock when I left the driver wasn't in the van any more but I hadn't seen any prisoners being taken away. At this point the emergency services were holding a tarpaulin in front of the van where the person was trapped.
Quite a few people were getting irate with both the driver of the van and the police, but most of the onlookers were calm. The police were quite relaxed, but moving people very firmly away from the area.
I have no idea if this is true, but someone said that the victim was one of the people who hangs out in the park in front of the Ritzy, and wasn't right in the head. Apparently she was standing or dancing in front of the van, which stopped, and then started moving towards her. She tried to hang on to the windscreen wipers, then went underneath the van. As usual there must have been a lot of people in that area when it happened so presumably it will be clear how the accident happened


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2008)

yikes, that sounds absolutely terrible


----------



## han (Apr 22, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7361651.stm

It was utter chaos when I was cycling  home tonight....all the roads closed in central Brixton and lots of very angry people.

Awful.


----------



## gabi (Apr 22, 2008)

Fucking hell.

Theres been riots for similar shit in the past.


----------



## Propaganda (Apr 22, 2008)

I live just by where this happened + have been watching the aftermath from my window.  I seriously hope the van driver didn't deliberately keep driving with the woman trying to cling onto his windscreen, but whatever happened it's been treated more seriously than any other serious event I can remember seeing out here in the last 16 years.

One slightly odd thing:  the poor woman's body was taken away in a blacked out vehicle (hearse) with "private ambulance" painted on the side, not a regular ambulance car.  Can't work out why.

The roads are all still cordoned off and pedestrians still aren't being allowed through, although the Serco van is currently being removed on a flatbed truck.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 22, 2008)

mortuary van?


----------



## story (Apr 22, 2008)

Are the drivers in those vans behind any protection? I can't say I've ever noticed.

If so, their vision will be obscured, and also there is a kind of detachment that happens when you're behind security.


----------



## Propaganda (Apr 22, 2008)

It wasn't a state mortuary van.  It was definitely a commercial vehicle.  

My first thought was that the victim might be from an orthodox Jewish family (I'm Jewish) and that her family had despatched a private firm to ensure all her body parts were removed for burial, but if everything else on this forum is true that seems unlikely (not that she was Jewish, but that her family would both have known about the incident and have been able to respond as quickly etc.)

Maybe the NHS/police pay commercial companies to cover this kind of incident


----------



## billythefish (Apr 22, 2008)

story said:


> Are the drivers in those vans behind any protection? I can't say I've ever noticed.
> 
> If so, their vision will be obscured, and also there is a kind of detachment that happens when you're behind security.



Drivers of those prison vans are trained to avoid potential hijackings... if she had grabbed the wipers (as one report suggested) - he would have had to take some kind of action.

It probably looked deliberate to onlookers, hence the police enquiries now underway.


----------



## Propaganda (Apr 22, 2008)

^

Thanks for the info.

I've just found out that the woman who died was Naomi aka Gully, a great character known for wearing multicoloured clothes including a Marlboro leather jacket.  She'll be missed.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 22, 2008)

it's still manic out there now.  bits of brixton are eerily calm, others are chock full of diverted traffic.  for some reason there are angry people and shouting crackheads all over the place.  coldharbour lane seems really tense.  a friend of mine says that it happened seconds before she got on the scene and that an angry mob were shouting "murderers" and trying to break into the van or something.  here in brixton a lot of people don't like the prison system i guess and it doesn't take much more than a tragic accident to turn it into a reason for a riot.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 22, 2008)

Propaganda said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I've just found out that the woman who died was Naomi aka Gully, a great character known for wearing multicoloured clothes including a Marlboro leather jacket.  She'll be missed.




can't say I can picture her but the Marlboro jacket definitely sounds familiar


----------



## billythefish (Apr 22, 2008)

Propaganda said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I've just found out that the woman who died was Naomi aka Gully, a great character known for wearing multicoloured clothes including a Marlboro leather jacket.  She'll be missed.


Blimey, that's awful. So sorry for her friends and family.

BTW - BBC say that the driver's been arrested...


----------



## gabi (Apr 22, 2008)

Propaganda said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I've just found out that the woman who died was Naomi aka Gully, a great character known for wearing multicoloured clothes including a Marlboro leather jacket.  She'll be missed.



Fuck. She was a nutter yes. But a good soul from what I knew of her. RIP dear.


----------



## via-strass (Apr 22, 2008)

the van i saw had no protection for the driver, the cab just looked like a normal truck.


----------



## fat Andy (Apr 22, 2008)

[QUOTE It wasn't a state mortuary van.  It was definitely a commercial vehicle.  QUOTE]

Quite normal. No such thing as a "state mortuary van" - local undertakers on a call out from the coroners office, Dignity being the biggest  - black toyota van


----------



## Propaganda (Apr 22, 2008)

fat Andy said:


> [QUOTE It wasn't a state mortuary van.  It was definitely a commercial vehicle.  QUOTE]
> 
> Quite normal. No such thing as a "state mortuary van" - local undertakers on a call out from the coroners office, Dignity being the biggest  - black toyota van



Nice one.  Thanks for clearing that up, fat Andy.  It was bothering me.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2008)

I've seen some reckless driving of those serco vans up brixton road before, but this seems like something else entirely. hopefully a clear picture of events will present itself soon. tragic day though no matter what.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

Has anyone come across "The organisation for homeless and unemployed people"? I bought some cloths and other cack from some door-to-door guy the other. Not great stuff, but not really over priced either. Can't find any mention of them online though. Are they a scam? I'm off Landor Road btw.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> Has anyone come across "The organisation for homeless and unemployed people"? I bought some cloths and other cack from some door-to-door guy the other. Not great stuff, but not really over priced either. Can't find any mention of them online though. Are they a scam? I'm off Landor Road btw.


I know that there's some dodgy scams that involve peoples collecting clothes for non existent charities and then flogging them on.


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 22, 2008)

This would explain the homeless looking woman who was running into M&S and superdrug wailing and screaming.  probably a distraught friend of hers.


----------



## Private Storm (Apr 22, 2008)

editor said:


> I know that there's some dodgy scams that involve peoples collecting clothes for non existent charities and then flogging them on.



Yeah, have seen those leaflets, get at least two a week. Have told the distributors to fuck off, but they're probably just getting paid to deliver them. This was different, was a convincing sales guy at the door going on about how deprived kids would get a weekend away if I bought a certain amount and other such guff. Not a huge scam as I needed the stuff I bought, but no mention of them being a proper charity, so just wondering.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> Yeah, have seen those leaflets, get at least two a week. Have told the distributors to fuck off, but they're probably just getting paid to deliver them. This was different, was a convincing sales guy at the door going on about how deprived kids would get a weekend away if I bought a certain amount and other such guff. Not a huge scam as I needed the stuff I bought, but no mention of them being a proper charity, so just wondering.



Yes, these guys show up at our door now and again. Usually a youngish bloke with a kind of big tray full of cleaning stuff. I've never bought anything from them. I've also wondered whether or not they are genuine. They are usually polite enough when I say no thanks.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 23, 2008)

They're worded very carefully those leaflets - they don't claim to be charities and in fact they take your clothes and sell them on to organisations abroad.   I haven't had a door to door salesman though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Just noticed a new delicatessen opening in Herne Hill on Railton Road opposite the vets... Sesami it's called.. http://www.sesami.co.uk/index.html
not much on the website yet though.  Also looks like another bakery is opening up in between the butcher and the furniture shop.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> Yeah, have seen those leaflets, get at least two a week. Have told the distributors to fuck off, but they're probably just getting paid to deliver them. This was different, was a convincing sales guy at the door going on about how deprived kids would get a weekend away if I bought a certain amount and other such guff. Not a huge scam as I needed the stuff I bought, but no mention of them being a proper charity, so just wondering.



I report these to the Trading Standards peeps but doubt much comes from it. 

Got one the other day which was so vague but had a picture of a kitten on it 

I think that what I will start doing is putting my rubbish bags outside with the leaflet attached to them. Should cheer someone up


----------



## snackhead (Apr 26, 2008)

I see helicopters.....actually it's one over Coldharbour/Loughborough Junction. Circled over twice in the past 10 mins


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2008)

It was right over my flat and making the house vibrate.


----------



## snackhead (Apr 28, 2008)

Roosters chicken cottage opening on the corner of Atlantic and Coldharbour. Looks massive.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah, vile innit.

how much chicken can the people of britain eat?  i mean, you can walk for miles in this city without getting more than 20 paces away from a chicken shop.


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> yeah, vile innit.
> 
> how much chicken can the people of britain eat?  i mean, you can walk for miles in this city without getting more than 20 paces away from a chicken shop.



it is a particularly London phenomenon though (esp in south London).

In the rest of Britain it's at least 100 paces


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Roosters chicken cottage opening on the corner of Atlantic and Coldharbour. Looks massive.


It looks really horrible too, with yet another variant on the same lurid chicken logo. I can't believe Brixton really needs yet another fucking chicken shop and it's a shame to see such a landmark building turning into another cheapo fast food store.

*awaits more chicken bones and packaging to be liberally distributed around the hood.

*awaits inevitable street punch ups


----------



## goldengraham (Apr 29, 2008)

Well they've just closed down a chicken shop at the Herne Hill end of Railton Road, soon to be replaced by a new baker's. So it's not all bad news!


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2008)

goldengraham said:


> Well they've just closed down a chicken shop at the Herne Hill end of Railton Road, soon to be replaced by a new baker's. So it's not all bad news!


Can we swap please?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 29, 2008)

snackhead said:


> the corner of Atlantic and Coldharbour



/grumpy old man



Atlantic Road and Coldharbour Lane, please.

This is not the US of A.


----------



## snackhead (Apr 29, 2008)

teuchter said:


> /grumpy old man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry buddy. My Bad


----------



## colacubes (Apr 29, 2008)

teuchter said:


> /grumpy old man
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fucking right mate


----------



## snackhead (Apr 29, 2008)

nipsla said:


> Fucking right mate



*yawns*


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 30, 2008)

goldengraham said:


> Well they've just closed down a chicken shop at the Herne Hill end of Railton Road, soon to be replaced by a new baker's. So it's not all bad news!



There were two next door to each other though weren't there?
Which one went? MFC (Mother Fucking Chicken as it used to be referred to til they got a sign that said Maxi Fried Chicken on it instead of just MFC)?


----------



## leroypeters (May 2, 2008)

*Zion*

Hi. Just popped in to say what a cunt I am.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 2, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Just noticed a new delicatessen opening in Herne Hill on Railton Road opposite the vets... Sesami it's called.. http://www.sesami.co.uk/index.html
> not much on the website yet though.  Also looks like another bakery is opening up in between the butcher and the furniture shop.



Praise the lord! Praise the lord! Another deli in the Herne Hill area. Praise the lord!


----------



## ovaltina (May 2, 2008)

leroypeters said:


> .......Awesome.........


----------



## ajdown (May 2, 2008)

Mr Moose said:


> Praise the lord! Praise the lord! Another deli in the Herne Hill area. Praise the lord!



Have you been to "Spoon" in New Park Road (top of Brixton Hill, near the Telegraph), couple of doors up from the veg shop?  Lots of great stuff there.


----------



## snackhead (May 7, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Just noticed a new delicatessen opening in Herne Hill on Railton Road opposite the vets... Sesami it's called.. http://www.sesami.co.uk/index.html
> not much on the website yet though.  *Also looks like another bakery is opening up in between the butcher and the furniture shop.*



Went there today, it's only been open a few days, proper cakeyness, doughnuts, jam tarts, danishes etc. There's another counter selling pies and sarnies. Bought a load of stuff and eaten most of it already - haven't had a jam tart in years  Definitely going back.


----------



## snowy_again (May 7, 2008)

Hmm. Jam Tarts. 

Oh, and the bouncer during the day at Ivan's Retreat is having a _hard _time...


----------



## clandestino (May 7, 2008)

leroypeters said:


> Hi. Just popped in to say what a cunt I am.





Was this edited? Unexpected laugh out loud U75 moment of the week for me.


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2008)

ianw said:


> Was this edited? Unexpected laugh out loud U75 moment of the week for me.


yeah it was spam


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 9, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Just noticed a new delicatessen opening in Herne Hill on Railton Road opposite the vets... Sesami it's called.. http://www.sesami.co.uk/index.html
> not much on the website yet though.  Also looks like another bakery is opening up in between the butcher and the furniture shop.


yeah the bakery is open now and it looks alright. it really surprised me cos there was a bakery there before and i was really sad when it closed....i thought there wouldnt be enough business to keep it open. now there's two bakeries within 20 meters of each other 

as for delicatessans, has anyone seen "Malinka" near the oval end of brixton road? its not that new, open about 3 months i reckon, but decent stuff in there, cheap coffee, good bread, friendly staff....


----------



## snowy_again (May 9, 2008)

The Cultural Archives has got its £4m Heritage Lottery Fund award (but needs to raise another £1.5m match funding). Twas in the Sub Standard last night.


----------



## brix (May 9, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Have you been to "Spoon" in New Park Road (top of Brixton Hill, near the Telegraph), couple of doors up from the veg shop?  Lots of great stuff there.



Nell, who owns the place, makes the best brownies evah


----------



## ajdown (May 9, 2008)

brix said:


> Nell, who owns the place, makes the best brownies evah



Absolutely, and cute with it too.  Don't tell her I said that


----------



## brix (May 9, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Absolutely, and cute with it too.  Don't tell her I said that




It's our secret


----------



## gaijingirl (May 11, 2008)

Recently, many times when I've been in the park there's been a bloke on a scrambler type motorbike zooming around - up and down the paths, really showing off and quite dangerously tbh - and also over the grass etc.  He's an adult and it's not one of those little bikes either.  Is this allowed?  I watched him almost mow down an entire troupe of mothers and kids by the tennis courts the other day and it's beginning to piss me off.


----------



## twistedAM (May 11, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Recently, many times when I've been in the park there's been a bloke on a scrambler type motorbike zooming around - up and down the paths, really showing off and quite dangerously tbh - and also over the grass etc.  He's an adult and it's not one of those little bikes either.  Is this allowed?  I watched him almost mow down an entire troupe of mothers and kids by the tennis courts the other day and it's beginning to piss me off.




Clotheline him


----------



## snowy_again (May 11, 2008)

He comes out of the main (dulwich road) gate at about 6.30 in the evenings if anyone wants to point out the idiocy of his ways...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 11, 2008)

Hmm.. I don't really want to do anything dangerous.. but who would I complain to.  Last thing I want to do is spend the afternoon down Brixton nick in a queue...


----------



## snowy_again (May 11, 2008)

The park wardens I guess? He does seem quite regular in his ways.


----------



## OpalFruit (May 12, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Recently, many times when I've been in the park there's been a bloke on a scrambler type motorbike zooming around - up and down the paths, really showing off and quite dangerously tbh - and also over the grass etc.  He's an adult and it's not one of those little bikes either.  Is this allowed?  I watched him almost mow down an entire troupe of mothers and kids by the tennis courts the other day and it's beginning to piss me off.



Lambeth's parks website says :"For more information on Brockwell Park and how to help us keep it clean, green and safe please contact us on 0207 926 9000 or email us at parks@lambeth.gov.uk."

It would really piss me off too if I was disturbed by this sort of thing in the park - what an inconsiderate twat. Dangerous, too.


----------



## OpalFruit (May 12, 2008)

Get the number of his registration plate?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the email address.  I've written to them.

I didn't get a reg no.  I don't know if he has one?  I'll keep my eyes open this evening.


----------



## snowy_again (May 13, 2008)

*Lost:*

My motivation. Somewhere between Gypsy Hill and Herne Hill, approximately 11pm on Sunday night. Its slightly worn and tattered looking, and needs some TLC. If someone finds it can they return it to me. Thanks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 13, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> My motivation. Somewhere between Gypsy Hill and Herne Hill, approximately 11pm on Sunday night. Its slightly worn and tattered looking, and needs some TLC. If someone finds it can they return it to me. Thanks.


 

It might be an idea to start sticking some posters up and offering a cash incentive


----------



## RaverDrew (May 13, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Somewhere between Gypsy Hill and Herne Hill...



Have you tried West Norwood, or West Dulwich ?


----------



## snowy_again (May 13, 2008)

I don't think its actually worth that much, I just keep it for the sentimental value. 
And its not mobile enough to have made its way independently to West Norwood.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2008)

What's with the flowers tied to the lamp-post outside the Fridge?

Would it be anniversary of someone getting stabbed out there or has there been an accident?


----------



## Pip (May 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's with the flowers tied to the lamp-post outside the Fridge?
> 
> Would it be anniversary of someone getting stabbed out there or has there been an accident?



According to the papers, someone died taking a dodgy E there a few days ago.


----------



## snowy_again (May 15, 2008)

I think I was told (that's how strong the possible truth of this story may be), that there was a party held at the Fridge under one of those transportable, temporary licences, when it happened.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 15, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> According to the papers, someone died taking a dodgy E there a few days ago.


 

ah yes, forgot about that.  

er, I thought The Fridge was closed 

Sorry snowy, just seen your post


----------



## editor (May 16, 2008)

Copter out again and it's been buzzing about for ages.


----------



## snackhead (May 18, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> *Just noticed a new delicatessen opening in Herne Hill on Railton Road opposite the vets... Sesami it's called..* http://www.sesami.co.uk/index.html
> not much on the website yet though.



Went there yesterday, it opened on Wednesday. Wasn't too impressed. Small selection of Paninis, ice cream counter and shelves of pasta, coffee, healthfoods etc. Made my excuses and left to buy up half the bakery instead


----------



## editor (May 18, 2008)

The people who run the excellent pizza place in Market Row are opening up a sourdough bakery opposite soon. Mmmm.


----------



## quimcunx (May 18, 2008)

I knew it!  I knew it!  I've always said Brixton is warmer than the rest of london   and BBC weather agrees.

Monday's temperature for Brixton.  15 degrees.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=3573


Monday's weather for London  14 degrees

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2008)

editor said:


> The people who run the excellent pizza place in Market Row are opening up a sourdough bakery opposite soon. Mmmm.




Will be interesting to see the prices. Elsewhere in the world sourdough is cheap but the foodies and middle classes imported it here rather than it arriving by a more organic route. £2.50 a loaf in Blackbird Bakery. Arf arf.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2008)

Papingo said:


> I knew it!  I knew it!  I've always said Brixton is warmer than the rest of london   and BBC weather agrees.
> 
> Monday's temperature for Brixton.  15 degrees.
> 
> ...





What is it with people that can't keep a good thing to themselves 

Now we're going to have loads of sun tourists


----------



## teuchter (May 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What is it with people that can't keep a good thing to themselves
> 
> Now we're going to have loads of sun tourists



First there will be cautions handed out for sunbathing on the high street. This will have little effect and it'll all end up with the implementation of a sun dispersal zone and then all the sun tourists will be making a nuisance of themselves on residential streets. And it will all be papingo's fault.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2008)

teuchter said:


> First there will be cautions handed out for sunbathing on the high street. This will have little effect and it'll all end up with the implementation of a sun dispersal zone and then all the sun tourists will be making a nuisance of themselves on residential streets. And it will all be papingo's fault.


 

They'll reinstate the SUS laws and stop people on the grounds that they're Sun User Suspects 

And when there's riots, Papingo will be hiding saying pleading ignorance


----------



## quimcunx (May 19, 2008)

The BBC have changed it now!  It's a conspiracy!  They're trying to hide the truth.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2008)

Papingo said:


> The BBC have changed it now! It's a conspiracy! They're trying to hide the truth.


 

You can't rely on the BBC for accurate weather.  They have completely different temperatures on Ceefax, the website and the News Bulletins  

And


----------



## quimcunx (May 19, 2008)

This thread's gone very angry looking.   


I shall be hiding, chortling to myself, thinking,  this is all MY fault.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2008)

Papingo said:


> This thread's gone very angry looking.
> 
> this is all MY fault.


----------



## ajdown (May 19, 2008)

Lots of tv vans up around the Telegraph and New Park Road, some filming for The Bill over the next couple of days apparently.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 19, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Lots of tv vans up around the Telegraph and New Park Road, some filming for The Bill over the next couple of days apparently.


 

They film in Brixton a lot


----------



## ajdown (May 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They film in Brixton a lot



Oh ok... not seen them before, that's all, usually at work during the day but my spy mentioned it.


----------



## honto (May 19, 2008)

Yes they did some on Dalyell Road a few weeks ago - saw it on the way to work and thought it was a real police raid for a minute till I spotted the numerous cameras/vans/hangers on. 

I'm not very bright in the morning.


----------



## snackhead (May 19, 2008)

hey hey helicopter


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Oh ok... not seen them before, that's all, usually at work during the day but my spy mentioned it.




They film at night as well, often quite late


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Oh ok... not seen them before, that's all, usually at work during the day but my spy mentioned it.




I had a cigarette with Reg Hollis at the Elf Petrol station many many years ago


----------



## goldengraham (May 20, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They film in Brixton a lot



That's because they don't have to hire any actors, they just stand around on tColdharbour Lane and wait for something to kick off.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 20, 2008)

goldengraham said:


> That's because they don't have to hire any actors, they just stand around on tColdharbour Lane and wait for something to kick off.



Don't be silly.  They hang around the genteel SW2 area


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2008)

This happened on a 159 when it was raining last week.

Guy gets on with a big golfing umbrella. Stands in the aisle and doesn't put the umbrella down. 
The people getting on behind him can't get past and tell him to put it down. He airily tells them he can't put it down, it's broken, but does have the decency to move down the aisle a bit. Now he's blocking the stairs, and the people coming down them can't get off. He explains again that he can't put his umbrella down, as it's broken.
People coming down the stairs fight their way over the umbrella, and get all tangled up and cross. The bus driver stops the bus and tells him to put his umbrella down. He (slightly exasperated at this point) explains again that he can't put his umbrella down, as it's broken. 
Facing the wrath of the bus (except me, I was pmsling), he gets off... but leaves his umbrella in the aisle.
The driver leaves his cab and he and a passenger try to fold in down (with limited success) and manage to manhandle ito out of the back doors. It springs onto the pavement like a big stripey bird and there it remained, until the other day.


----------



## Greebo (May 21, 2008)

Bad road accident near Brixton Water Lane this morning.  I mean bad enough that the police actually had Effra Rd blocked off, and buses had to use Josephine Ave.


----------



## ovaltina (May 21, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> This happened on a 159 when it was raining last week.






I quite miss Brixton for this sort of thing


----------



## Not a Vet (May 21, 2008)

According to the South London Press a young woman was in a collision with a motorbike on Effra Rd near the junction on Mervan Rd at 8.40am. She's in Kings with head injuries - hope she's ok. The motorbike rider was arrested at the scene and taken to Kings as a precaution.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 21, 2008)

I was there at about 8:41am... she was being put in the recovery position by passers by (a cyclist and pedestrian).  The bike must have hit her quite hard - it travelled a good way down the road ending up on the opposite side on the pavement with quite a bit of damage it seemed - I couldn't see the motorcyclist but I imagine he must have been hurt too.  

By the time I reached the church a police van, ambulance car and full sized ambulance were en-route - quite an impressive response and very quick I thought - must have been within 10 -15 minutes.


----------



## Not a Vet (May 22, 2008)

Chas n Dave playing @ the Hootenanny on Friday night! £12 in advance, £17.50 on the door. Rabbit, rabbit..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 22, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I was there at about 8:41am... she was being put in the recovery position by passers by (a cyclist and pedestrian).


 


I thought you were supposed to leave people alone in case they've got spinal injuries?


----------



## snowy_again (May 22, 2008)

Ouch, poor woman.

I had a lunch time meeting of councillors and MPs and got to see Keith Hill (Streatham Lab MP) release a bag of helium balloons with Bob the Builder with an audience of excited children! 

It seems that some of the streets between Barnwell Road and Brixton are going to become a home zone with a 20mph speed limit, and there's lots of Effra parents interest in improving the zebra crossing on Dulwich Road / Effra Parade. There's also a new cash point opposite the dogstar. When did that appear? And that new chicken place is massive! 

Not a Vet, I went to the Hoot 'opening' club night (don't ask why), which was almost completely empty. I felt sorry for the band.


----------



## twistedAM (May 22, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> Chas n Dave playing @ the Hootenanny on Friday night! £12 in advance, £17.50 on the door. Rabbit, rabbit..



Jeez, if i was promoting that i'd insist on the old gits putting it on their website given the money they charge for a show.


----------



## Star Dove (May 23, 2008)

Not a Vet said:


> According to the South London Press a young woman was in a collision with a motorbike on Effra Rd near the junction on Mervan Rd at 8.40am. She's in Kings with head injuries - hope she's ok. The motorbike rider was arrested at the scene and taken to Kings as a precaution.



I hope you're right in that the woman was only injured. I was trying to walk up Effra Road at the time and was told by police that there'd been a fatal accident.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> Ouch, poor woman.
> 
> I had a lunch time meeting of councillors and MPs and got to see Keith Hill (Streatham Lab MP) release a bag of helium balloons with Bob the Builder with an audience of excited children!



I saw something that looked like it was shaped like a chair floating about this afternoon.   I guess it must have been one of these.


----------



## clandestino (May 23, 2008)

i wish that helicopter would fuck off. keeps waking up our boy.


----------



## Bob (May 23, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> It seems that some of the streets between Barnwell Road and Brixton are going to become a home zone with a 20mph speed limit, and there's lots of Effra parents interest in improving the zebra crossing on Dulwich Road / Effra Parade. There's also a new cash point opposite the dogstar. When did that appear? And that new chicken place is massive!



Do you have any contact details for them by any chance? Seems to me that their zebra crossing and my speeds campaign are on a very similar issue / area.

Cheers, Bob.


----------



## snowy_again (May 23, 2008)

There's a new betting shop next to teh Backstage Bar.


----------



## sam_time (May 23, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> There's a new betting shop next to teh Backstage Bar.



yeah we could do with another one. we've only got about 576 of them


----------



## snowy_again (May 23, 2008)

Its a long walk from there and the one by the job centre!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 23, 2008)

sam_time said:


> yeah we could do with another one. we've only got about 576 of them




Now stop exaggerating 

I wonder how many there are though?


----------



## nick (May 23, 2008)

> It seems that some of the streets between Barnwell Road and Brixton are going to become a home zone with a 20mph speed limit, and there's lots of Effra parents interest in improving the zebra crossing on Dulwich Road / Effra Parade.



Holmewood Road / Gardens became a homezone a few years ago (after about 6 years of messing about). If you haven't done so already, it could be worth comparing notes with them.


----------



## snowy_again (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, I stumbled across the Holmewood website when I was trying to work out what a home zone was... I don't live in that bit of SW2 (or whatever it is, I live in SE24 - and that might just ressurect the SW2 / SW9 / SE24 argument again!), but have a vague connection to the Effra Early Years Centre.


----------



## snowy_again (May 24, 2008)

Oh and the bloke who runs the new bakery outside the station used to work at Kindred (he's called Dave i think). Seems strange to open one up 200 yards from you old employer, but there you go. He's intentionally not copying the Blackbird type breads, and his shop was busy this morning (as was sesami).


----------



## story (May 24, 2008)

The Black Cultural Archives Centre... what was it actually called? It was on the corner opposite the Dogstar..... Well it is now a Rooster Shack.

Is a rooster snack shack a macho version of a chicken snack shack?

We clearly need another fried chicken emporium, to go with the 576 betting shops and the four-thousand-eight-hundred-and-twenty-three nail parlours.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2008)

There's some fucking annoying Portuguese/Hispanic music that's been blaring out all day long around the Moorlands estate and has now got _very irritating._


----------



## ajdown (May 25, 2008)

My neighbours appear to be having a party with some tinny stereo system blasting out assorted crap.  I'm sure I've just heard a techno remix of _Kung Fu Fighting_...


----------



## twistedAM (May 25, 2008)

I never thought I'd ever complain about noise but I have done recently on grounds of taste. If I want to listen to cheese reggae I will, but not have some fucker force it into my ears.


----------



## tarannau (May 26, 2008)

Chas and Dave down the Hootahob wasn't badly attended, especially given the £12/£18 tickets. Strange folks clearly came from the east, dressed for the occasion with added gold ringage and flat caps. Other bar was open as normal for the non ticket holders

Still, despite the new gig-going clientele things reverted to type. The gig apparently went well enough, with Chas and Dave having a drink by the bar afterwards. Some female cockernee fan said something to Chas by all accounts, her numpty boyfriend got the hump and Chas ended up being headbutted! Couldn't make it up...

(Edited to correct price)


----------



## gaijingirl (May 26, 2008)

oh no!!!!!!!!!!

Poor Chas!! 

I guess we won't be seeing them in Brixton again!


----------



## tarannau (May 26, 2008)

Stlll, they provided some good gas in the pub the next day! Fair bit of rabbit, rabbit going on. Made the bystanders day.

Sounds like it was a good night apart from that mind. Bloody cockneys importing their own violent yobs to gentle Brixton for the evening eh, nutting people over misinterpreted 'gay' jokey comments. Tsk, Tsk etc...


----------



## clandestino (May 26, 2008)

tarannau said:


> nutting people over misinterpreted 'gay' jokey comments. Tsk, Tsk etc...



Unbelievable! What was the comment?

Poor Chas. What kind of idiot headbutts a 64 year old man?


----------



## tarannau (May 26, 2008)

All too trivial to talk about really. Woman apparently asks Chas for kiss, Chas quips that he's gay. Her boyfriend seems to think Chas is calling him gay and nutting in the hooter occurs. No wild west chairfight breaks out, the bloke walks out leaving Chas clutching his nose, still trying to explain that he's the gay one by all accounts.

Bear in mind that this incident has been reported through the hootahob witness programme. No reason to doubt the man, who was apparently standing right nearby, but the finer points may be lost in excitable translation. The witness now seems convinced that Chas is a raving campster for example, rather than a bod trying to avoid a smouldering peck from a female fan...


----------



## gaijingirl (May 27, 2008)

*(vibrant) Shakespeare in Brockwell Park!*

Just got this from FoBP..

Love's Labour's Lost -  (the lover's tale)

            Welcome the summer with vibrant theatre in your local park.

                        Venue:  Open-Air at Brockwell Hall, Brockwell Park,SE24 9BJ

Dates & Time: 10th-14th June 7.30pm, 11th & 14th June 1.30pm & 15th June 6pm

Ticket Prices : £10/£8concession (£5 U18 at matinee performances) group discount available by prior arrangement

Venue Box Office: www.thecuriousroom.com / http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/user/region=xxx&query=schedule&promoter=curiousroom

The Curious Room - a  South-London based theatre company which has been commissioned to put on the first ever Shakespeare in Brockwell Park this June.  Love's Labour's Lost (the lovers' tale) is opening the summer season of M.A.D. for Brockwell Park – a brilliant new initiative taking Music, Art and Drama outdoors in South London which has been devised by The Brockwell Park Arts & Events Group and is kindly sponsored by BPMAC and FoBP. 

The Curious Room brings you this neatly abridged version of Shakespeare's comedy in a fresh vibrant setting, directed by acclaimed theatre director, Knight Mantell. Love's Labour's Lost is one of the lesser known of Shakespeare's comedies but was brought into the public eye two years ago when Kenneth Brannagh made a musical film of the play. The play is heralded as having some of the more beautiful speeches for young characters. The themes explored by the play are not that dissimilar than those tackled on our television screens in shows such as Sex in the City or in the newsagents in OK and Hello magazines. Four sets of royal lover's embark on a battle of the sexes. Can four clever women distract four studious men from their vow to devote their lives to learning?

Both The Curious Room and the team behind M.A.D. for Brockwell Park are excited to be providing accessible and affordable opportunity to see Shakespeare taken off the page and brought to life by an innovative team of actors, musicians and artists.    

The Curious Room was established in January 2007. The company works as a co-operative, giving the people involved in the creative process as much credit and input as those who eventually present the piece of theatre to an audience. This provides a forum in which a network of artists of different disciplines can experiment, create and expand, culminating in mixed-media performance.

 In October 2007, we performed our first production: a staged version of Angela Carter's radio play Vampirella, including an illustration and two film shorts. All the proceeds went to the south London charity Kids Company. We pledge 10% of profits from any future production to Kids Company, a local organisation; this will give creative opportunity to children that have none. This August sees The Curious Room's Edinburgh fringe festival debut with The Highwayman a new play by Bahar Brunton after the classic poem by Alfred Noyes.


In the future The Curious Room hopes to commission more new writing which is inspired by classic literature, poems and works of art.


----------



## Pip (May 27, 2008)

^ That's on my birthday. 

If anyone remembers the guy who was killed by a motorbike on Coldharbour Lane, the twat who killed him got 5 years. Not nearly enough if you ask me.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 27, 2008)

Also got this for the annual midsummer feast - which I think we'll finally make for once!.  The play above is on the same day - so you could eat and watch theatre in the park on the same Sunday if you wish!


Greetings,  You are invited to the:  4th Brockwell Park Mid Summer Feast and AuctionIn front of Brockwell Hall, Brockwell Park. Sunday 15th June 2008.Drinks at 1.30 for the Feast at 2pm. This will be a celebration of Brixton grown food, eaten in white tablecloth sit down sunny style, outdoors in the park with up to 200 localpeople. Most of the food is growing on local allotments or in theCommunity Greenhouses in Brockwell Park. If you would like to book a table or tickets please fill in the form,send a cheque (payable to 'Urban Green Fair CIC') and return to theaddress below and we will send your ticket to you. The tickets will beon a first come first served basis so do reply quick if you plan tocome. In the last three years we have raised just over £2900 for the HeritageLottery Fund Bid and Park activities, this year we plan to raise moneyfor the Urban Green Fair on 31st August and for the Brockwell Park MACfor other  activities in the park. Tickets are priced accordingly to income and can be bought by post orfrom the Brockwell Hall Cafe, Brixton Wholefoods and the CommunityGreenhouses on Thursdays. There will be  a raffle and auction afterlunch.  Best regards Shane CollinsThe Brockwell Park Mid Summer Feast. Print page, cut and return

Name: ...............................................................................................
Street: ..............................................................................................
Postcode: .................................................
Email: ............................................................................................. Phone: .............................................................................. 

The three course Feast is priced according to your annual income.
Up to £8k p.a. = £6. 
£8 - £12k p.a. = £8. 
£12k - £25k p.a.= £14. 
£25k p.a.and up = £20 plus donation.  
Kids under 10 eat free. 10 – 18yrs half parents price. 

Number of tickets: .................  Total amount enclosed: £........... 

There will be kids activities during the meal. Cheques payable to: 'Urban Green Fair CIC' Send to: Feast, c/o 73 Brailsford Road, SW2 2TB.


----------



## quimcunx (May 28, 2008)

Thunder and lightning.  Lovely.


----------



## citydreams (May 28, 2008)

loads of lightning 

and rain..! lots and lots of rain..


----------



## ajdown (May 28, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Thunder and lightning.  Lovely.



Very very frightening...


----------



## quimcunx (May 28, 2008)

scaramoush, scaramoush,
can you do the fandango?


----------



## the Magus (May 30, 2008)

Have the guys who whistle while they work scampered off from kfc? I only ask because yesterday there was a police car on permanent watch (I felt so safe...) and today there is a guy with a bumbelt leaning up against the bike railings outside the Ritzy, eyes glued on that area. And unsuprisingly, little or no 'Skuuunk, skuuuuunnnnkk' (said in an extremely intense manner). It was ten in the morning, so there is a chance said bumbelt adorning man wasn't an unfortunately bait undercover cop, but just a guy in a bumbelt. I wonder though... Is this Boris hard line on crime in action?


----------



## wurlycurly (May 30, 2008)

the Magus said:


> Have the guys who whistle while they work scampered off from kfc? I only ask because yesterday there was a police car on permanent watch (I felt so safe...) and today there is a guy with a bumbelt leaning up against the bike railings outside the Ritzy, eyes glued on that area. And unsuprisingly, little or no 'Skuuunk, skuuuuunnnnkk' (said in an extremely intense manner). It was ten in the morning, so there is a chance said bumbelt adorning man wasn't an unfortunately bait undercover cop, but just a guy in a bumbelt. I wonder though... Is this Boris hard line on crime in action?



You're living in a cartoon. It isn't said in an 'extremely intense manner', quite the reverse given the nature of what they're doing, and claiming you need the presence of a copper to make you feel safe at 10am outside the KFC is patently absurd. Maybe you should try living in Wimbledon or something.


----------



## snowy_again (May 30, 2008)

There were some very obvious plain clothes policemen under the bridge at around six last night getting lip off the euro smackers. 

Oh and Linton Qwesi Johnson driving a red Nissan Micra!


----------



## Bob (May 30, 2008)

snowy_again said:


> There were some very obvious plain clothes policemen under the bridge at around six last night getting lip off the euro smackers.
> 
> Oh and Linton Qwesi Johnson driving a red Nissan Micra!



Given that I'm a long time LKJ fan, who has lived in Brixton for a few years, I've never quite worked out why I've never seen him in Brixton. He's pretty distinctive so it's not like I'd miss him...


----------



## snowy_again (May 30, 2008)

Just got to 127, he'll be the bloke in the hat at the bar.


----------



## the Magus (May 30, 2008)

wurlycurly said:


> You're living in a cartoon. It isn't said in an 'extremely intense manner', quite the reverse given the nature of what they're doing, and claiming you need the presence of a copper to make you feel safe at 10am outside the KFC is patently absurd. Maybe you should try living in Wimbledon or something.



the 'I felt so safe...' bit was what we call ironically expressed; p'raps should have been more obviously denoted for less subtle readers. Your scornful response miss-interpreter would be more usefully expressed against some of the Boris-wanking tossers who sprout obnoxious bilge more regularly. The thrust of what I wrote was to draw attention to the over-coppering, and if there was a point it was that this is 'perception management' of an insidiously cynical bent. Moreover, there *is *an intensity to the dealers offers of skunk which is more over the top than most other merchants; say, the guy shouting 'half price' in the market. Low, intense and directed speech (complete with extra-eye contact) from the dealers vs loud, 'at nobody' from the marketeers. Whats the problem with intensity? Its not insulting is it?


----------



## wurlycurly (May 30, 2008)

the Magus said:


> the 'I felt so safe...' bit was what we call ironically expressed; p'raps should have been more obviously denoted for less subtle readers. Your scornful response miss-interpreter would be more usefully expressed against some of the Boris-wanking tossers who sprout obnoxious bilge more regularly. The thrust of what I wrote was to draw attention to the over-coppering, and if there was a point it was that this is 'perception management' of an insidiously cynical bent. Moreover, there *is *an intensity to the dealers offers of skunk which is more over the top than most other merchants; say, the guy shouting 'half price' in the market. Low, intense and directed speech (complete with extra-eye contact) from the dealers vs loud, 'at nobody' from the marketeers. Whats the problem with intensity? Its not insulting is it?



Ellipses are hardly the stock-standard way to imply irony though, are they? Single quote marks maybe. But I'm with you on the anti-Boris thing and also with you on the poorly thought-out, in-your-face policing thing that the yoot are going through just now. Still think you're talking crap re the Skunk guys, though. Let's just agree to differ maybe.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 31, 2008)

Bob said:


> Given that I'm a long time LKJ fan, who has lived in Brixton for a few years, I've never quite worked out why I've never seen him in Brixton. He's pretty distinctive so it's not like I'd miss him...



I see him all the time.....never in a car though, usually on Coldharbour Lane, but not always.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2008)

the Magus said:


> Have the guys who whistle while they work scampered off from kfc? I only ask because yesterday there was a police car on permanent watch (I felt so safe...) and today there is a guy with a bumbelt leaning up against the bike railings outside the Ritzy, eyes glued on that area. And unsuprisingly, little or no 'Skuuunk, skuuuuunnnnkk' (said in an extremely intense manner). It was ten in the morning, so there is a chance said bumbelt adorning man wasn't an unfortunately bait undercover cop, but just a guy in a bumbelt. I wonder though... Is this Boris hard line on crime in action?



They hang round the 35 bus stop on Acre Lane now


----------



## quimcunx (May 31, 2008)

Brixton News beside McDonalds was open the other day, I noticed.  Wasn't it closed for ages?


----------



## playghirl (May 31, 2008)

Bob said:


> Given that I'm a long time LKJ fan, who has lived in Brixton for a few years, I've never quite worked out why I've never seen him in Brixton. He's pretty distinctive so it's not like I'd miss him...



Ive seen him putting the rubbish out on Railton Road,  used to be always in the Hammy...  always see in Herne Hill not Brix.


----------



## whitedove (Jun 1, 2008)

I saw two coppers on push bikes the other morning
thought it was nick berry out of heartbeat


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Brixton News beside McDonalds was open the other day, I noticed.  Wasn't it closed for ages?


Yeah. Odd rumours about that, that can't be repeated here. I find it strange that there's only one newsagent/offie on the whole of the highstreet, and it's a crap one.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Yeah. Odd rumours about that, that can't be repeated here. I find it strange that there's only one newsagent/offie on the whole of the highstreet, and it's a crap one.



I remember the 'deleted post' that I missed.  Still, I suppose it's open, even if it is rubbish and never open when I want it to be.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2008)

Paramedics just carted away some very drunk, very angry bloke on Coldharbour Lane, while another random drunk rocked up to shout nonsense at the medics.

Minutes earlier an MTV crew filming some edgy urban idents rolled down the street giving it large.

Some passers by told them to fuck off.

Which I rather liked.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2008)

editor said:


> Minutes earlier an MTV crew filming some edgy urban idents rolled down the street giving it large.
> 
> Some passers by told them to fuck off.
> 
> Which I rather liked.




Quite right.  As if BHS wasn't packed enough


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 1, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Quite right.  As if BHS wasn't packed enough




Shop at Debenhams then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 1, 2008)

twisted said:


> Shop at Debenhams then.






That's in Oxford Street


----------



## fjydj (Jun 2, 2008)

Was just walking down coldharbour lane by the ritzy...don't know if this is real chatter but I thought the new paving slabs being laid at the moment are very nice. Much higher quality than the concrete ones that TFL have been using everywhere anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2008)

fjydj said:


> Was just walking down coldharbour lane by the ritzy...don't know if this is real chatter but I thought the new paving slabs being laid at the moment are very nice. Much higher quality than the concrete ones that TFL have been using everywhere anyway.


 

All very well, but unless they lay them properly, then people are still going to risk breaking their necks walking round Brixton


----------



## Crispy (Jun 2, 2008)

fjydj said:


> Was just walking down coldharbour lane by the ritzy...don't know if this is real chatter but I thought the new paving slabs being laid at the moment are very nice. Much higher quality than the concrete ones that TFL have been using everywhere anyway.


Pope's road has really nice granite ones going down. Very impressive.

Of course they'll have to be kept clean. Market pavements get messy very quickly and unless they're thoroughly scrubbed they build up that greasy messy patina no matter what the material...


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 2, 2008)

They're filming some bad music promo in the foyer of the Academy. I think they will find lots of random gurning faces in the background from people (like me) trying to work out what the racket was.


----------



## fjydj (Jun 4, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Pope's road has really nice granite ones going down. Very impressive.



brilliant, it should like nice when its all finished  is acre lane going to get a makeover too?


----------



## brix (Jun 7, 2008)

Lots of cheering and car horns in New Park Road.  I'm assuming that Portugal have won the football?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2008)

brix said:


> Lots of cheering and car horns in New Park Road.  I'm assuming that Portugal have won the football?




Wondered what the noise I heard a short while ago was


----------



## ajdown (Jun 7, 2008)

The pillock that parked outside my house at 3am this morning with the stereo so loud it was making my windows vibrate and stayed there for 15 minutes had better not do it again tonight or there'll be trouble.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2008)

ajdown said:


> The pillock that parked outside my house at 3am this morning with the stereo so loud it was making my windows vibrate and stayed there for 15 minutes had better not do it again tonight or there'll be trouble.




what if he's Portuguese?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 7, 2008)

Just had some revellers pass going down the road, chanting merrily.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Just had some revellers pass going down the road, chanting merrily.




Must have been the ones I heard.   Are you following me?


----------



## brix (Jun 7, 2008)

ajdown said:


> The pillock that parked outside my house at 3am this morning with the stereo so loud it was making my windows vibrate and stayed there for 15 minutes had better not do it again tonight or there'll be trouble.




You don't live on New Park Road do you?  There's always some pillock parked out with a bass-tastic stero blaring out.  Drives me crackers


----------



## ajdown (Jun 7, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> what if he's Portuguese?



Doesn't matter what the event, there's no need to make that much noise at 3am in a residential area.

That party out the back had better shut up soon as well, cos I'm tired and I have a headache, and have to be in good condition for tomorrow's jollities.  I'm off to bed in a few minutes once I find something to take for the headache.  There's a box of Panadol somewhere round here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Doesn't matter what the event, there's no need to make that much noise at 3am in a residential area.
> 
> That party out the back had better shut up soon as well, cos I'm tired and I have a headache, and have to be in good condition for tomorrow's jollities.  I'm off to bed in a few minutes once I find something to take for the headache.  There's a box of Panadol somewhere round here.




What about New Year's Eve?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 7, 2008)

brix said:


> You don't live on New Park Road do you?  There's always some pillock parked out with a bass-tastic stero blaring out.  Drives me crackers



Very close to it.

This was a 4x4 with some black occupants in it.  I could see it out of the bedroom window.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 7, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Very close to it.
> 
> This was a 4x4 with some black occupants in it.  I could see it out of the bedroom window.




Would the music have been better had the occupants been white?


----------



## ajdown (Jun 7, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What about New Year's Eve?



I can cope with the fireworks for 10 minutes on the stroke of midnight as it wakes me up, even though it seems fairly pointless.

I can sleep through most of the traffic and 'normal' noise, but this idiot's music this morning was so loud it was making my windows vibrate - and I'm sleeping upstairs.  Far too much bass and not enough cowbell.


----------



## brix (Jun 7, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Would the music have been better had the occupants been white?



I was just wondering that


----------



## ajdown (Jun 7, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Would the music have been better had the occupants been white?



I doubt it.  It was 'clubbing' type music... very fast beat.  Their ethnicity was only in response to the other comments about a similar situation in my area to see if there was a correlation - ie same idiots.


----------



## Bob (Jun 9, 2008)

The new central reservation on Brixton road (with no railings) has transformed the feel of it I think.

It feels far more like one high street than a big main road than it did. 

I'm astonished to find myself saying 'Hooray for TFL' (assuming it is them).


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 9, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Must have been the ones I heard.   Are you following me?




I'm keeping a respectful distance.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2008)

It is tfl.

There was loud house music reverberating all round the high street all yesterday afternoon and evening (till about 10pm) but I couldn't pin down the source. It really was loud, you could hear it all the way up by fujiyama and down to the railway bridges


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2008)

Bob said:


> The new central reservation on Brixton road (with no railings) has transformed the feel of it I think.
> 
> It feels far more like one high street than a big main road than it did.
> 
> I'm astonished to find myself saying 'Hooray for TFL' (assuming it is them).


 

I think people feel far happier NOT using the lights and being able to cross onto that island have have plenty of space


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2008)

Papingo said:


> I'm keeping a respectful distance.


 

Good, I don't want to be tripping over your tricycle and wheelie suitcase


----------



## tarannau (Jun 9, 2008)

Crispy said:


> It is tfl.
> 
> There was loud house music reverberating all round the high street all yesterday afternoon and evening (till about 10pm) but I couldn't pin down the source. It really was loud, you could hear it all the way up by fujiyama and down to the railway bridges



And down in Rattray Rd past the Effra! In a strange way it reminded me of the distant thunk-thunk of Glastonbury - the late night party that you never could find (until you found an ice cream van with three munters and a loud sound system at 5am in the morning.)


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2008)

tarannau said:


> And down in Rattray Rd past the Effra! In a strange way it reminded me of the distant thunk-thunk of Glastonbury - the late night party that you never could find (until you found an ice cream van with three munters and a loud sound system at 5am in the morning.)


That's exactly what I was thinking  - making my way to a party or something


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 9, 2008)

Crispy said:


> It is tfl.
> 
> There was loud house music reverberating all round the high street all yesterday afternoon and evening (till about 10pm) but I couldn't pin down the source. It really was loud, you could hear it all the way up by fujiyama and down to the railway bridges


Was from the roof of Dex, no? I saw people standing up there too.

I was a bit surprised - wonder if they have permission to be doing that?


----------



## netbob (Jun 9, 2008)

yep, that was dex, they were at it the previous sunday evening too. they must have some sound system up there, it was really crisp, not just the soound traveling.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 9, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Was from the roof of Dex, no? I saw people standing up there too.
> 
> I was a bit surprised - wonder if they have permission to be doing that?


Can't believe that they would. Flats above shops facing onto the back of there would have got it full in the face.

It was a really good sound though, shame about the music


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 9, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Can't believe that they would. Flats above shops facing onto the back of there would have got it full in the face.
> 
> It was a really good sound though, shame about the music


 

Unless they were all invited


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

Been fairly quiet round our way. 

One amusing incident when the god-botherers knocked on our neighbours door only to discover that he believes he is a secret agent sent to earth from heaven. 

Mirth


----------



## teuchter (Jun 9, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Been fairly quiet round our way.
> 
> One amusing incident when the god-botherers knocked on our neighbours door only to discover that he believes he is a secret agent sent to earth from heaven.
> 
> Mirth



Maybe I will try that tactic next time they knock on our door.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 9, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Maybe I will try that tactic next time they knock on our door.




a couple of Mormons befriended me on blenheim gardens the other week.

i told them I was from Salt Lake City.

They said my accent didn;t sound that way.

i told them I was actually in Salt Lake City at that moment in time and I haven;t worked on the facility to perfect my vocal chords whilst appearing as an apparition in Brixton due to turbulence in the Atlantic Ocean.


They walked on.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Maybe I will try that tactic next time they knock on our door.



It sounded like he was winning


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2008)

Helicopter alert!

Grrr.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 10, 2008)

Slept through the helicopter but just heard the 'Brixton soundtrack' out the window (lots of sirens)


----------



## zuszsa (Jun 10, 2008)

*alive and well in Electric Ave*

Yesterday afternoon I was sat on my balcony enjoying  the unique ambience of Electric Avenue when my peace was shattered by the sounds of schoolgirls screaming with delight.

'OMG' they yelled.  'I don't believe it'  'It's You'.  I peered and peered to see what or who was causing this excitement.....who was it being mobbed by about twenty girls? Who was it posing for photo's by the bra stall?  Was it some famous musician? An actor? 

It was Carol from last years Big Brother.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2008)

zuszsa said:


> It was Carol from last years Big Brother.


 

Who's she?


----------



## tarannau (Jun 10, 2008)

She's the one from Big Brother silly. I can show you how to type keywords into Google if you like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2008)

tarannau said:


> She's the one from Big Brother silly. I can show you how to type keywords into Google if you like.


 

Well yes, I gathered that, but as I've never watched Big Brother, I wouldn't know what she looks like, what her surname is, why she's so famous that twenty schoolgirls are squealing over her etc.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 10, 2008)

zuszsa said:


> Yesterday afternoon I was sat on my balcony enjoying  the unique ambience of Electric Avenue when my peace was shattered by the sounds of schoolgirls screaming with delight.
> 
> 'OMG' they yelled.  'I don't believe it'  'It's You'.  I peered and peered to see what or who was causing this excitement.....who was it being mobbed by about twenty girls? Who was it posing for photo's by the bra stall?  Was it some famous musician? An actor?
> 
> It was Carol from last years Big Brother.



We do get some quality celebs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2008)

tarannau said:


> She's the one from Big Brother silly. I can show you how to type keywords into Google if you like.


 

I typed Carol and "big brother" into google and got these women


----------



## tarannau (Jun 10, 2008)

You're learning you see. Google is your friend.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2008)

tarannau said:


> You're learning you see. Google is your friend.


 

I know how to google, but I really don't want to have to go googling for someone called Carol from Big Brother.  So which one of the above is it?


----------



## snackhead (Jun 10, 2008)

Carol's the top one , other two are Shabnam and Chanelle. 

















Yes I did that without Googling, yes, I watch Big Brother


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Carol's the top one , other two are Shabnam and Chanelle.
> 
> Yes I did that without Googling, yes, I watch Big Brother


 

Channelle 

Right, so why would 20 schoolgirls be squealing at this Carol woman?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2008)

cos she was on BB


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> cos she was on BB


 



Christ, you don't have to do much to become famous nowadays do you?   

But was she spectacularly funny, nasty or something?  Did she win?


----------



## zuszsa (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't ask me - the reason I was delayed in reporting the incident was that I had to find out who she was......

My BB obsessed friend tells me Carol was a old fashioned socialist type, mother like in a hippy sort of a way and hails from the Hackney area of east London


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2008)

zuszsa said:


> Don't ask me - the reason I was delayed in reporting the incident was that I had to find out who she was......
> 
> My BB obsessed friend tells me Carol was a old fashioned socialist type, mother like in a hippy sort of a way and hails from the Hackney area of east London


 

You should have gone and asked them all who she was, or better still, asked her?


----------



## zuszsa (Jun 10, 2008)

That would have involved me putting down my beer, getting up from my chair and going downstairs......my need to be the eyes and ears of U75 is not that great


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2008)

zuszsa said:


> That would have involved me putting down my beer, getting up from my chair and going downstairs......my need to be the eyes and ears of U75 is not that great


 

I agree, and I wouldn't want to interrupt your beer


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 10, 2008)

One of this year's BB contestants went to my school. (that I teach in now).


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2008)

'Copter over Moorlands again!

*sigh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2008)

editor said:


> 'Copter over Moorlands again!
> 
> *sigh




I take it it's gone 'cos it's been over Brixton Hill the last 5/10 minutes, unless there's two of them 

Bang over our flat now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 12, 2008)

headed back your way by the looks of it


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2008)

It sounds like it's over my house now. This never usually happens in St Reatham!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2008)

This proves that all the criminals in Brixton actually come from Streatham. I'm glad they've got the chopper to chase them back there with.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2008)

St Reathamites are all fuckers.  I'm a bit of a mess...    I think I 'm in shoreditch.  probably.


----------



## Pip (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmmm.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 12, 2008)

editor said:


> 'Copter over Moorlands again!
> 
> *sigh



The sky's gone all evil and dark -that'll ground it for a bit.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 12, 2008)

snackhead said:


> The sky's gone all evil and dark -that'll ground it for a bit.



Light drizzle up near Tower Bridge, and it's heading your way by the looks of the cloud.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 12, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Light drizzle up near Tower Bridge, and it's heading your way by the looks of the cloud.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 14, 2008)

Protest group and token copper opposite Marie Stopes on Brixton Hill. Have just passed them on a bus.


----------



## Pip (Jun 14, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Protest group and token copper opposite Marie Stopes on Brixton Hill. Have just passed them on a bus.



No way 
Is that the first time it's happened?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2008)

Jebb Avenue bus stop, southbound is 'not in use'!


----------



## ajdown (Jun 14, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> No way  Is that the first time it's happened?



I have no idea.  They weren't there when we came back at 5ish.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> No way
> Is that the first time it's happened?




I haven't seen one for a year or so, but I've seen them 3 or 4 times.  Generally 2 or 3 protesters and 2 officers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> No way
> Is that the first time it's happened?




They used to be there regularly, and are barely there any more compared to years ago


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Jebb Avenue bus stop, southbound is 'not in use'!





Yes, so we fucking discovered this evening getting the bus back from Sainsbury's with very heavy shopping.  Ended up at Nisa bus stop just as it was threatening to rain so ended up HAVING to go to the Windmill


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, so we fucking discovered this evening getting the bus back from Sainsbury's with very heavy shopping.  Ended up at Nisa bus stop just as it was *threatening* to rain so ended up HAVING to go to the Windmill




hmmmm....  it didn't actually rain though did it.... 

EXCUSE MAKERER!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2008)

Papingo said:


> I haven't seen one for a year or so, but I've seen them 3 or 4 times.  Generally 2 or 3 protesters and 2 officers.


I got hassle when I went there to find out about getting me tubes tied. (NHS waiting list so long I could have had two babies more by the time I got the op). That was over 18 years ago, so it's been an on and off thing over the years.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 14, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> hmmmm....  it didn't actually rain though did it....
> 
> EXCUSE MAKERER!!




no, but it was my b/f who decided it was going to rain.  I think he just wanted a smoke and he figured he had more chance of getting a smoke in the pub than at home


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Minnie - there's no need for excuses, we all know that you guys actually live in The Windmill in the garden behind a flowerpot and this whole flat story is a mere smokescreen...


----------



## story (Jun 14, 2008)

I was sat in the Windmill garden the other day and a blackbird flew in under the shrubbery there where the tables are and then there was a commotion of squeaking and peeping and then the blackbird flew out again. Right over the heads of the smerkers and drinkers all a-chatting and a-hollerin'.

Rock and roll baby blackbirdies


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2008)

story said:


> I was sat in the Windmill garden the other day and a blackbird flew in under the shrubbery there where the tables are and then there was a commotion of squeaking and peeping and then the blackbird flew out again. Right over the heads of the smerkers and drinkers all a-chatting and a-hollerin'.
> 
> Rock and roll baby blackbirdies



I think this is my favourite post ever.


----------



## ajdown (Jun 14, 2008)

Papingo said:


> I haven't seen one for a year or so, but I've seen them 3 or 4 times.  Generally 2 or 3 protesters and 2 officers.



This group looked more like 20 or 30 protesters, and they appeared to be singing - couldn't hear from in the bus though.


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> I think this is my favourite post ever.





Somehow, you saying that has made love the little rock an' roll blackbirdie babies even more


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2008)

story said:


> Somehow, you saying that has made love the little rock an' roll blackbirdie babies even more




Did you actually SEE the baby blackbirds?


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2008)

No, I didn't. They were well hidden.

But I heard them peeping and cheeping


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2008)

story said:


> No, I didn't. They were well hidden.
> 
> But I heard them peeping and cheeping




There's starlings nesting there 

The commotion of squeaking and peeping was probably the naughty big blackbird trying to get a free meal


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 15, 2008)

story said:


> No, I didn't. They were well hidden.
> 
> But I heard them peeping and cheeping



Are you sure that wasn't minnie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Are you sure that wasn't minnie?




I'm too fat to hide in bushes


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't make me sad Minnie_the_Minx.

Why would a blackbird visit a starlings nest?

And I've done a quick google and apparently starlings nest in holes in walls, and they tend to nest in colonies.

Nope, not starlings.

Blackbird babies, and that's that.


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2008)

Papingo said:


> Are you sure that wasn't minnie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2008)

story said:


> Don't make me sad Minnie_the_Minx.
> 
> Why would a blackbird visit a starlings nest?
> 
> ...




Well what other birds look like starlings then?  The guttering in the post office has starlings (or something that looks like starlings) nest there every year.  A couple of weeks ago, a big blackbird tried to trespass and the little starling/whatever it was, chased it all the way up Blenheim Gardens.

As for why would a blackbird visit a starling's nest:  dinner time?

We need Purves Grundy on the case


----------



## sam_time (Jun 15, 2008)

whats with the hubbub of police activity i can hear outside?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 15, 2008)

sam_time said:


> whats with the hubbub of police activity i can hear outside?





outside where exactly?


----------



## fjydj (Jun 17, 2008)

there's a gang of police by the first bus stop going up Brixton Hill at the moment, looking quite intimidating


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 17, 2008)

Bugger, I was about to post up a pic of Air Force One, which I saw straight above my terrace a few days ago.  However, I don't know how.  Is it not possible to just post a picture?

Anyway, he was there, directly above us in Brixton.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2008)

BrixiSteve said:


> Bugger, I was about to post up a pic of Air Force One, which I saw straight above my terrace a few days ago.  However, I don't know how.  Is it not possible to just post a picture?
> 
> Anyway, he was there, directly above us in Brixton.



Yes! Please post a picture - host it on imageshack or photobucket first


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, well that seemed too easy for it to work.  I'll put some more if it does.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## brix (Jun 17, 2008)

fjydj said:


> there's a gang of police by the first bus stop going up Brixton Hill at the moment, looking quite intimidating



They came mob handed onto the 133 I was on to check tickets/oyster cards/passes.  It was ridiculously over the top.  

Their timing sucks.  The rules have just changed (not sure if Boris is responsible) so that all kids over the age of 11 now need an oyster card.  The problem is that this change came in with no publicity (that I was aware of - and I work in a school) at the beginning of the month.  Lots of kids have been caught out by this.  Most of them have now applied for an oyster card (they have to fill in a form, get it signed and stamped by the school, and then it has to be taken to the post office who send it off for them.  Of course, because there was no publicity, there's been a deluge of applications and it's taking ages to process them all.  In the meantime, even if the kids show their receipts to say that they have sent off the form, the bus drivers (or so the school PC at my place says) are being told not to let them travel.  I'm worried that kids who have applied for cards were being stopped today and given penalty fares.  I'm all for fining grown adults who've deliberately evaded their fare but this kind of mob handed action at this time seems to be a punitive act aimed at young people who are trying to do the right thing.


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 17, 2008)

1.  Heading North-South, noticed it because there was a bit of a gap in the flight path traffic.






[/URL][/IMG]



2.  Turning right.






[/URL][/IMG]



3.  Lined up to Heathrow & wheels down.






[/URL][/IMG]



Damn, I was excited to get these.  Bit sad that.... innit....?!?


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry, first one didn't work.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 17, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes! Please post a picture - host it on imageshack or photobucket first




What colour is it?  I saw an aircraft flying over Blenheim Gardens the other day and it was flying very low


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

Myatts Field estate has now gone four nights without hot water and the council have no update from the company supposed to be fixing it! 

Turns out the main water tank that feeds the estate sprung a leak on Saturday. They shut down the water supply to try and find the leak but no news yet. 

The council general enquiries number has been mobbed and maybe the Myatts Riots are pending..... 

Watch this space


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 18, 2008)

BrixiSteve said:


> Anyway, he was there, directly above us in Brixton.



Goddam post office.  The ground-to-air missile launcher i ordered was still in a depot somewhere


----------



## bigfire (Jun 18, 2008)

chopper doing its thing early hours near somerleyton. Three police incident vehicles and undercover types hanging around in morning.


----------



## luba (Jun 18, 2008)

We got a leaflet through the door between 5am and 6am this morning from the police informing us that they had carried out raids in Southwyck House!!


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2008)

luba said:


> We got a leaflet through the door between 5am and 6am this morning from the police informing us that they had carried out raids in Southwyck House!!


Yup. Much door a-kicking in was done.


----------



## Pip (Jun 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Yup. Much door a-kicking in was done.



Ed got busteeeed!


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 18, 2008)

"Excuse me sir, are these YOUR dreadlocks"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> "Excuse me sir, are these YOUR dreadlocks"


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2008)

Choice. Some moronic fuckwit has just sprayed some thoroughly brainless tagging graffiti right outside my door and all around the block.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

Fuckers... 

Some charmer has decorated around our estate with witty comments about 'white girls losing their virginity' and other nice things.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fuckers...
> 
> Some charmer has decorated around our estate with witty comments about 'white girls losing their virginity' and other nice things.


 


only white girls?  Racists and discriminators


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> only white girls?  Racists and discriminators



The jokes on them, she was an albino Mexican


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 18, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What colour is it?  I saw an aircraft flying over Blenheim Gardens the other day and it was flying very low




It's kinda got a blue grey underside with a couple of shiny panels.  It's a 747 (big) and one of the most guarded planes on the planet.  It was not flying low over Blenheim Gardens.  Unless, Laura is thinking of getting one of the flats in the estate and just wanted to check out the area.  I'm sure we'd all make them very welcome.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 18, 2008)

BrixiSteve said:


> It's kinda got a blue grey underside with a couple of shiny panels.  It's a 747 (big) and one of the most guarded planes on the planet.  It was not flying low over Blenheim Gardens.  Unless, Laura is thinking of getting one of the flats in the estate and just wanted to check out the area.  I'm sure we'd all make them very welcome.




yes!  That's what I  saw.  I was trying to figure out which airline had those colours.  I thought it was pretty low - obviously not


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 19, 2008)

There's a heap of Brazilian Alanis Morrisette fans queuing up outside the academy singing Alanis songs and waving a flag...


----------



## tarannau (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, isn't that _ironic_


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yes!  That's what I  saw.  I was trying to figure out which airline had those colours.  I thought it was pretty low - obviously not




Actually, I'm going to correct myself.  I suppose as far as the general flight path traffic is concerned it was a bit low.  By low, I thought you meant REALLY low.  Just re-read my first reply to you, Minnie, sounded like I was being patronising. Sorry, I didn't mean to be.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2008)

BrixiSteve said:


> Actually, I'm going to correct myself. I suppose as far as the general flight path traffic is concerned it was a bit low. By low, I thought you meant REALLY low. Just re-read my first reply to you, Minnie, sounded like I was being patronising. Sorry, I didn't mean to be.


 
I didn't mean low enough that it saw you sitting on the loo reading the newspaper, just lower than normal. 

Didn't think you were being patronising at all.


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 20, 2008)

Good, I'm glad of that.

On another subject, today Costcutter had a rather large satellite dish placed on the side of it.  I spoke to the chappie that was installing it and he told me it was for Camilot.  So obviously, they are about to start selling lottery tickets.  My point is that it is placed without planning permission, which would never be granted for it's present position (even though the installer-man said it had).  Furthermore, they are very aware of the Rush Common act in  Costcutter  as John has had permission for things like extractors refused in the past.  Also he's just finishing his building behind the shop which is in compliance with the act as far as I can see.  However, I'm torn, because I quite like John and don't want to upset him, BUT if one person gets away with it the entire area will look like a Satellite Array before we know it.  Also, there is only one place that I can think of where it could be legally placed and that would effect me very badly indeed......!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2008)

Have you seen how much extra pavement is going down in front of morleys? Must be at least a meter  that should make things much more bearable - there'll even be enough space to wheel a bike up to the lights!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2008)

BrixiSteve said:


> Good, I'm glad of that.
> 
> On another subject, today Costcutter had a rather large satellite dish placed on the side of it.  I spoke to the chappie that was installing it and he told me it was for Camilot.  So obviously, they are about to start selling lottery tickets.  My point is that it is placed without planning permission, which would never be granted for it's present position (even though the installer-man said it had).  Furthermore, they are very aware of the Rush Common act in  Costcutter  as John has had permission for things like extractors refused in the past.  Also he's just finishing his building behind the shop which is in compliance with the act as far as I can see.  However, I'm torn, because I quite like John and don't want to upset him, BUT if one person gets away with it the entire area will look like a Satellite Array before we know it.  Also, there is only one place that I can think of where it could be legally placed and that would effect me very badly indeed......!




Is Costcutter side of Brixton Hill classed as Rush Common then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Have you seen how much extra pavement is going down in front of morleys? Must be at least a meter  that should make things much more bearable - there'll even be enough space to wheel a bike up to the lights!




As packed as that pavement is, I would rather they widened the other side which is 10 times more hellish


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 20, 2008)

BrixiSteve said:


> On another subject, today Costcutter had a rather large satellite dish placed on the side of it.  I spoke to the chappie that was installing it and he told me it was for Camilot.  So obviously, they are about to start selling lottery tickets.  My point is that it is placed without planning permission, which would never be granted for it's present position (even though the installer-man said it had).  Furthermore, they are very aware of the Rush Common act in  Costcutter  as John has had permission for things like extractors refused in the past.  Also he's just finishing his building behind the shop which is in compliance with the act as far as I can see.  However, I'm torn, because I quite like John and don't want to upset him, BUT if one person gets away with it the entire area will look like a Satellite Array before we know it.  Also, there is only one place that I can think of where it could be legally placed and that would effect me very badly indeed......!



Must have a look at that and to see where NISA have theirs.
I'm all for more people using Costcutter though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2008)

twisted said:


> Must have a look at that and to see where NISA have theirs.
> I'm all for more people using Costcutter though.




Why?  Are you planning on grassing them?


----------



## the Magus (Jun 20, 2008)

Should pissing in public be condoned, nay, encouraged?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2008)

the Magus said:


> Should pissing in public be condoned, nay, encouraged?




Well they have a pissoir in Brixton now


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 21, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why?  Are you planning on grassing them?



No but if there's an objection to one then there should be an objection to all or no objection to either.

I'm a Costcutter fan - they try really hard with their prices, just like the shop on Lyham Rd.


----------



## the Magus (Jun 21, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well they have a pissoir in Brixton now



1


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 21, 2008)

twisted said:


> Must have a look at that and to see where NISA have theirs.
> I'm all for more people using Costcutter though.



Nisa has theirs at the back of the building, out of sight from the main road.


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 21, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is Costcutter side of Brixton Hill classed as Rush Common then?



No, but it comes under either the same or some other similar conservation type act. No, I ain't going to grass.(I want to put a suitable wink here but I'm doing it on my phone and don't know how).


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 21, 2008)

twisted said:


> No but if there's an objection to one then there should be an objection to all or no objection to either.



That's my point too. Also, however much I'm excited by the concept of satellites n stuff, I do think there should be some limits to where the dishes can be placed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 21, 2008)

BrixiSteve said:


> No, but it comes under either the same or some other similar conservation type act. No, I ain't going to grass.(I want to put a suitable wink here but I'm doing it on my phone and don't know how).



So how far up the Hill does that extend and what properties ARE allowed a satellite dish on the front?


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> So how far up the Hill does that extend and what properties ARE allowed a satellite dish on the front?



Have a look here, you've got to zoom in a bit to get the boundary to show itself.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/4CE91D37-BD13-4AEF-9070-B20D772D2091/0/CA49RushCommon.pdf

It's interesting as, on the opposing side to costcutter any building butting onto the road was forbidden.  You could, however, get around this if you built onto an already existing structure.  This is how the little row of shops got built between Brixton Water Lane & Arodene Road.  Behind them and tragically surrounded on all sides is what is claimed to be one of, if not the oldest building in Brixton.  I don't think you can see it from the road but if you're high up on the other side of the road you can see it over the top of the shops.

This is also quite interesting.

http://www.british-history.ac.uk/report.aspx?compid=49772


----------



## billythefish (Jun 22, 2008)

BrixiSteve said:


> Have a look here, you've got to zoom in a bit to get the boundary to show itself.
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/4CE91D37-BD13-4AEF-9070-B20D772D2091/0/CA49RushCommon.pdf
> 
> ...



You can also see its pan-tiled roof from Josephine Avenue  - one door up from the Indian Takeaway IIRC.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2008)

BrixiSteve said:


> Have a look here, you've got to zoom in a bit to get the boundary to show itself.
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/4CE91D37-BD13-4AEF-9070-B20D772D2091/0/CA49RushCommon.pdf
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know about that.  OK, another question, how far do the properties on that side of Brixton Hill (Costcutter) have to be back from the road to be able to have a satellite dish on the front?


----------



## BrixiSteve (Jun 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I know about that.  OK, another question, how far do the properties on that side of Brixton Hill (Costcutter) have to be back from the road to be able to have a satellite dish on the front?




As far as I'm aware, it's something like one or two buildings in are included in the act.  For example, the place that John (Costcutter) has just built behind his shop IS included.  However, on my street there are no dishes at all so maybe there is some kind of other ruling that stops it.  Why the questions? Have you got one?  Or are YOU gonna grass on someone?  eh?

By the way, all this is picked up by me being a nosey fucker over the past few years, stuff may have changed and my info may not be reliable.


eta, just realised that I've not given any info, just a couple o maybes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2008)

BrixiSteve said:


> As far as I'm aware, it's something like one or two buildings in are included in the act. For example, the place that John (Costcutter) has just built behind his shop IS included. However, on my street there are no dishes at all so maybe there is some kind of other ruling that stops it. Why the questions? Have you got one? Or are YOU gonna grass on someone? eh?
> 
> By the way, all this is picked up by me being a nosey fucker over the past few years, stuff may have changed and my info may not be reliable.
> 
> ...


 

Just wondering  

So is a certain pub on Brixton Hill allowed to have a dish outside on the front?


----------



## clandestino (Jun 22, 2008)

any idea what's being built next to the telegraph? looks like a new bar, lots of big windows. for some reason, it looks like it could be a tapas bar to me, but could be anything.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2008)

ianw said:


> any idea what's being built next to the telegraph? looks like a new bar, lots of big windows. for some reason, it looks like it could be a tapas bar to me, but could be anything.


 

Hybrid West African/Portuguese Restaurant

http://www.irokobar.com/


----------



## netbob (Jun 22, 2008)

fucking DEX are doing thier sunday evening clubnight on the roof again. really shit load music being pumped all over brixton.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hybrid West African/Portuguese Restaurant
> 
> http://www.irokobar.com/



Interesting. Funny that the website says it was established in 2007, but it hasn't even opened yet. 

I wonder when any of the retails lots a little further up the hill will be filled...be nice to get some new shops.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2008)

ianw said:


> Interesting. Funny that the website says it was established in 2007, but it hasn't even opened yet.
> 
> I wonder when any of the retails lots a little further up the hill will be filled...be nice to get some new shops.




Well the chemist has been there for ages and she did tell me when they first moved in that there might be a foodie place (selling veg etc.) opening I think, but it doesn't look like that's happening at all.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hybrid West African/Portuguese Restaurant
> 
> http://www.irokobar.com/



I quite like what they've done with the walls outside and it looks like the Telegraph is shut for a refurb..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2008)

Papingo said:


> I quite like what they've done with the walls outside and it looks like the Telegraph is shut for a refurb..




they've spent ageeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees on that wall haven't they.

I like the way The Telegraph's done it's seating.  Have a look next time you pass - there's raised parts etc.  Looks good


----------



## whitedove (Jun 24, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I had a cigarette with Reg Hollis at the Elf Petrol station many many years ago



Its a wonder the pair of you did'nt go up in flames


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2008)

Thread continues here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=254894


----------

